# [SAMMELTHREAD] Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines :::::: Questprobleme



## Mondblut (18. November 2004)

So.. da nun  das Game endlich das Tageslicht erblickt hat, moechte ich hier mal einen kleinen Sammelthread fuer die ganzen Questprobleme eroeffnen.

Ich fang auch gleich mal an:

Ich bin in der Quest, in der man in der Gallerie Noir mti einem Messer die Bilder zerstoeren soll. Aber wie komm ich rein? Der WAchmann geht zwar mal eben aus der Seitenasse, aber da gibts nicht wirklich ne Stelle, an der man weiterkommt. Weisst jmd. Rat?


----------



## loddar1804 (18. November 2004)

Mondblut am 18.11.2004 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> So.. da nun  das Game endlich das Tageslicht erblickt hat, moechte ich hier mal einen kleinen Sammelthread fuer die ganzen Questprobleme eroeffnen.
> 
> Ich fang auch gleich mal an:
> 
> Ich bin in der Quest, in der man in der Gallerie Noir mti einem Messer die Bilder zerstoeren soll. Aber wie komm ich rein? Der WAchmann geht zwar mal eben aus der Seitenasse, aber da gibts nicht wirklich ne Stelle, an der man weiterkommt. Weisst jmd. Rat?



Wow, du hast das Spiel schon? Ich glaube da gehörst du zu den wenigen Auserwählten. Hier in Osnabrück ist es weder im Saturn noch im Media Markt zu bekommen. "Eventuell morgen"... Habs mir jetzt bei Amazon bestellt, hoffe es ist Montag da. Wie isses denn? Gib mal bitte nen kleinen Einblick!

mfg, loddar


----------



## BladeWND (18. November 2004)

loddar1804 am 18.11.2004 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Mondblut am 18.11.2004 19:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe mal eine Frage, wie schon bei HL2 kaum ist das Game da sind die ersten die nicht weiterkommen.... soll ja auch noch normal sein.
Aber warum nicht mal selber probieren suchen? Das mach doch mehr spass als sofort aufzugeben oder?


----------



## Mondblut (18. November 2004)

loddar1804 am 18.11.2004 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Mondblut am 18.11.2004 19:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe.. scheitn wohl so. Aebr ich muss dazu sagen, dass ichs mir heute ach der Schuel direkt bei FNAC geholt hab. FNAC, was das? Sowas wie Media MArkt hier in Spanien ( http://www.fnac.es ).

Ersteindruck: Naja.. ich hab mir das Spiel als überbrueckung bis zum Erscheinen der Hl² CE geholt und bin natuerlich an das Spiel mit recht hohen Erwartungen entgegengetreten. Nun ja.. das erste:   

Das Spiel besitzt hat die V-Source-Engine, wie HL². Neutzt aber total nichts, wenn die Entwickler das nicht ausnuetzen. Sowas wie zerstoerbare Umgebung gibt es naemlich hier nicht... echt schade =/
Dafuer wirken aber die Charaktere unglaublich gut, was natuerlich DER Vorteil von der V-Source ist. Lippensynchron, Augenanimationen und Animationen der NPCs.. und das ist, was es wirklich bei einem RPG ausmacht. Wirklich genial aumgesetzt. 
Hab auch schon einer meiner ersten Quests erfuellt in so nem Horr-Hotel. Genial! Gruseliger als DOOM III auf jeden Fall. (



Spoiler



Hier wird auch mit der Engine-Physik rumgespielt, indem Gegenstaende durch die Gegend fliegen.. genial 


).

Nur eins sei vielleicht noch erwaehnt: Die Steuerung weisst arge Bugs auf (man bleibt gern mal haengen oder man "gleitet" immer noch in die Richtung weiter, in der man sich bewegt hat, obwohl man laengst die Taste losgelassen hat).. hoffen wir mal aufn Patch. 
Auch ist es fuer mich beinahe unmoeglichm, aus der 3rd-Person Perspektive zu spielen.. 1st-Person ist wesentlich einfacher zu handhaben (wobei dies vielleicht nur Gewohnungssache sein duerfte, bzw. anders von anderen Spieler empfunden wird).

Die Story ist auch nicht sonderlich das Gelbe vom Ei... aber bis jetzt habs ich ja kaum gespielt.. daher kann ich noch nicht wirklich ein Fazit ueber die Story geben.


----------



## Mondblut (18. November 2004)

BladeWND am 18.11.2004 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> loddar1804 am 18.11.2004 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jaja.. ich weiss.. dennoch verlaesst mich die Lust, nachdem ich ca. ne Halbe Std. an dieser beknackten Stelle nicht weiterkomme..   
Naja.. wenns noch keiner, oder zumindest kaum jmd. hat, dann werd ichs mir wohl nochmal antun muessen.. ist ja n RPG.. da ist sowas Standart


----------



## Mondblut (19. November 2004)

Weiss immer noch keiner Rat?


----------



## minimi (19. November 2004)

Mondblut am 18.11.2004 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> So.. da nun  das Game endlich das Tageslicht erblickt hat, moechte ich hier mal einen kleinen Sammelthread fuer die ganzen Questprobleme eroeffnen.
> 
> Ich fang auch gleich mal an:
> 
> Ich bin in der Quest, in der man in der Gallerie Noir mti einem Messer die Bilder zerstoeren soll. Aber wie komm ich rein? Der WAchmann geht zwar mal eben aus der Seitenasse, aber da gibts nicht wirklich ne Stelle, an der man weiterkommt. Weisst jmd. Rat?



Du must warten bis der Wachmann weggeht dann kannst du einfach durchgehen und in die hintertür rein!!


----------



## March20 (19. November 2004)

oder du bezierzt (female char vorausgesetzt) und saugst ihn an,dann is er ein bissi konfus und rein gehts.bei mir is er draufgegangen dabei


----------



## Mondblut (19. November 2004)

March20 am 19.11.2004 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> oder du bezierzt (female char vorausgesetzt) und saugst ihn an,dann is er ein bissi konfus und rein gehts.bei mir is er draufgegangen dabei



jup.. habs schon.. trotzdem danke.. bin durch die Hintertuer.. allerdings musste ich mir erst n Dietrich kaufen..


----------



## EZ-Roller (19. November 2004)

Mondblut am 19.11.2004 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> March20 am 19.11.2004 19:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wie gehts dann weiter? 


Spoiler



Die Bilder "wehren" sich ja irgendwie... Blutverlust halt. Oder muss man da nur Durchhaltevermögen beweisen?


----------



## Dornenblut (19. November 2004)

EZ-Roller am 19.11.2004 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mondblut am 19.11.2004 21:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kleiner Tipp


Spoiler



Die Bilder erzählen eine Geschichte aus der Bibel, du mußt die Bilder in der passenden Reihenfolge zerschneiden wie auch der Ablauf der Geschichte in der Bibel ist



Gruß, 
Dorni


----------



## Schindler (19. November 2004)

Hallo,
ich komme in der Gruselhotel- Quest  nicht weiter. Ich bin im ersten Stock, habe den Keller also schon hinter mir. Im ersten Stock komm ich in drei Zimmer rein,, das vierte ist verschlossen. Knacken kann ich das nicht, da wird ein Schwierigkeitsgrad von 10 angegeben. Was muß ich den Zimmern machen?
Danke!


----------



## Mondblut (19. November 2004)

Schindler am 19.11.2004 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich komme in der Gruselhotel- Quest  nicht weiter. Ich bin im ersten Stock, habe den Keller also schon hinter mir. Im ersten Stock komm ich in drei Zimmer rein,, das vierte ist verschlossen. Knacken kann ich das nicht, da wird ein Schwierigkeitsgrad von 10 angegeben. Was muß ich den Zimmern machen?
> Danke!



In einem Nachtisch auf der Rechten Seite (Vom Eingang aus gesehen) liegt ein Schluessel.. den musste mitnehmen.. in dem Raum, den du mit dme SChluessel betreten kannst, musst du ne Stelle im Boden zerschlagen. Btw: Gruslige Atmosphare!


----------



## iam-cool (19. November 2004)

Schindler am 19.11.2004 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich komme in der Gruselhotel- Quest  nicht weiter. Ich bin im ersten Stock, habe den Keller also schon hinter mir. Im ersten Stock komm ich in drei Zimmer rein,, das vierte ist verschlossen. Knacken kann ich das nicht, da wird ein Schwierigkeitsgrad von 10 angegeben. Was muß ich den Zimmern machen?
> Danke!




Wie bist du zum Hotel gekommen? Ich stecke bei der Blonden alten im Club fest die einem den Auftrag mit dem Hotel gibt und komm nicht mehr raus....(help!!)




MFG


----------



## Mondblut (19. November 2004)

iam-cool am 19.11.2004 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Schindler am 19.11.2004 22:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



einfach wieder durch die Tuer maschieren und mit dem Fahrstuhl wieder runterfahren??


----------



## iam-cool (19. November 2004)

Mondblut am 19.11.2004 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> iam-cool am 19.11.2004 23:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der sch.. Fahrstuhl fährt bei mir zwar runter aber die Tür unten geht nicht auf, ich kann nur wieder hochfahren zu der Blonden Alten aber da ist ja auch sackgasse( ich hab sogar schon Trainspotting like versucht ob man nicht durchs Klo in die Kanalisation kommt..)


----------



## Mondblut (19. November 2004)

iam-cool am 19.11.2004 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Mondblut am 19.11.2004 23:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol.. naja.. das prob hatte ich auch mal.. musste einfach nochmal auf den unteren Knopf druecken.. dann geht die tuer auf


----------



## Wiking (20. November 2004)

Mondblut am 19.11.2004 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> iam-cool am 19.11.2004 23:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stingray65 (20. November 2004)

meine lieferung von amazon sollte heute in briefkasten sein.

wie ist das, kann ich mir nach der auswahl ob männlich oder weiblicher vampir und der clanzugehörigkeit auch eine optik erstellen oder wird einem das vorgegeben?


----------



## mith_rawn_undo (20. November 2004)

ich hab da noch ein kleines problem:
Ich bin bei der quest von E (man muss nach lily suchen) ich weiß jetzt wo lily ist, aber ich war vor der quest dort schonmal und hab sie *gerettet* jetzt wo ich sie brauch ist sie allerdings nicht mehr da.... weiß jemand rat?


----------



## Mondblut (20. November 2004)

Stingray65 am 20.11.2004 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> meine lieferung von amazon sollte heute in briefkasten sein.
> 
> wie ist das, kann ich mir nach der auswahl ob männlich oder weiblicher vampir und der clanzugehörigkeit auch eine optik erstellen oder wird einem das vorgegeben?



Naaaaja.. also das Geschlecht kann man sich ausschen, ja.
Aber die Clanzugehoerigkeit wird anhand von ein paar Fragen ermittelt. 
Ruhig &  Unbrutal -> Brujas (ich weiss, die schreiben sich mit "h",  aber das ist im Spanischen falsch! )
Brutal , Forsch & Gewaltsam -> Nosferatu


----------



## megamanu (20. November 2004)

ich hab mal ne frage zur Steuerung:
Ist es normal das man das fadenkreuz im spiel nur horizontal bewegen kann? (also nich nach oben und nach unten schauen kann?)


----------



## Achzo (20. November 2004)

megamanu am 20.11.2004 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mal ne frage zur Steuerung:
> Ist es normal das man das fadenkreuz im spiel nur horizontal bewegen kann? (also nich nach oben und nach unten schauen kann?)



Kann man in den Optionen einstellen


----------



## BunGEe (20. November 2004)

Mondblut am 20.11.2004 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Naaaaja.. also das Geschlecht kann man sich ausschen, ja.
> Aber die Clanzugehoerigkeit wird anhand von ein paar Fragen ermittelt.


Man kann sich aber auch seinen Char manuell zusammenbasteln.


----------



## Gandhi (20. November 2004)

mith_rawn_undo am 20.11.2004 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da noch ein kleines problem:
> Ich bin bei der quest von E (man muss nach lily suchen) ich weiß jetzt wo lily ist, aber ich war vor der quest dort schonmal und hab sie *gerettet* jetzt wo ich sie brauch ist sie allerdings nicht mehr da.... weiß jemand rat?



Zu diese Quest habe ich auch eine Frage ich habe das Tagebuch von ihr gefunden. In dem steht das sie in die Blutbank einbrechen will.  Ich finde dort aber keine HInweise über ihr. Wo finde ich hinweise in der Blutbank?


----------



## KurzerFZ2 (20. November 2004)

Gandhi am 20.11.2004 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> mith_rawn_undo am 20.11.2004 13:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du musst in diese kühlkammern gehn(wo haufenweise kisten drinne sind!) dort ist an der wand son teil wo man nen code eingebn kann(den code findet man in nem pc der unten is) soblad du denn code eingeben hast wird ne wand aufgehn und dann wirste schon sehn was passiert^_^


----------



## March20 (20. November 2004)

kann mir einer sagen wo ich das auto von lily finde?hab jetzt zwar schon ihre sachen,aber finde das auto nicht.

danke


----------



## Gandhi (20. November 2004)

March20 am 20.11.2004 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir einer sagen wo ich das auto von lily finde?hab jetzt zwar schon ihre sachen,aber finde das auto nicht.
> 
> danke



Das ist ein Auto ist in Parkgarage, musst du ausprobieren welches das ist.


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (20. November 2004)

Achzo am 20.11.2004 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> megamanu am 20.11.2004 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Achzo, woher kennst du das Spiel denn so gut?


----------



## Vash_X (21. November 2004)

Man ich verzweifel langsam...

Ich suche gerade für LaCroix die Werwolf-Blutprobe im Krankenhaus. Ich bin jetzt schon 10mal alles durchgegangen. Schlussendlich bin ich in der Leichenkammer gelandet. Da sind so 2 Platten an der Wand, wenn man die wegtut, kommt man zur Blutbank wieder...ganz toll. Weiß jemand wo diese verflixte Blutprobe ist?


----------



## Bonez (21. November 2004)

Vash_X am 21.11.2004 01:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Man ich verzweifel langsam...
> 
> Ich suche gerade für LaCroix die Werwolf-Blutprobe im Krankenhaus. Ich bin jetzt schon 10mal alles durchgegangen. Schlussendlich bin ich in der Leichenkammer gelandet. Da sind so 2 Platten an der Wand, wenn man die wegtut, kommt man zur Blutbank wieder...ganz toll. Weiß jemand wo diese verflixte Blutprobe ist?





Spoiler



Die sollte im 1Stock sein, im elektronischen safe. Die Safetür öffnest du über den Rechner im CIS Raum (1. Stock). Den Hinweis auf das Password gibt es im Admin Rechner(Erdgeschoss)...


----------



## Vash_X (21. November 2004)

Ah im Admin-Rechner waren neue E-Mail. Danke! 

Jetzt habe ich den Safe offen, komme aber nicht rein. Die Tür is zu schwer zu knacken, und über den Lüftungsschacht geht's auch nicht, da ist die Kamera im Weg. Ich hab mir schon gedacht, die über den Security Raum abzuschalten, aber die hängt ja trotzdem da...also wie komme ich da rein?


----------



## BunGEe (21. November 2004)

Vash_X am 21.11.2004 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah im Admin-Rechner waren neue E-Mail. Danke!
> 
> Jetzt habe ich den Safe offen, komme aber nicht rein. Die Tür is zu schwer zu knacken, und über den Lüftungsschacht geht's auch nicht, da ist die Kamera im Weg. Ich hab mir schon gedacht, die über den Security Raum abzuschalten, aber die hängt ja trotzdem da...also wie komme ich da rein?





Spoiler



Da gibts noch einen anderen Computer, der die Tür entriegelt. Der Wachmann müsste den Schlüssel für den Raum haben.


----------



## Vash_X (21. November 2004)

Am selben PC, wo man den Safe entriegelt, kann man auch die Tür entriegeln, aber dafür braucht man ein ganz anderes Passwort, und über den Lüftungsschacht komme ich, wie gesagt, nicht rein.


----------



## Mondblut (21. November 2004)

Vash_X am 21.11.2004 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Am selben PC, wo man den Safe entriegelt, kann man auch die Tür entriegeln, aber dafür braucht man ein ganz anderes Passwort, und über den Lüftungsschacht komme ich, wie gesagt, nicht rein.



Wie kom ich im Krankenhaus eigendlich weiter als Mitglied der Nosferatu? Immer knallen mich die Wachmaenner ab


----------



## El_Cativo (21. November 2004)

Mondblut am 21.11.2004 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Vash_X am 21.11.2004 13:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring die Wachmänner um.......


----------



## BunGEe (21. November 2004)

Vash_X am 21.11.2004 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Am selben PC, wo man den Safe entriegelt, kann man auch die Tür entriegeln, aber dafür braucht man ein ganz anderes Passwort, und über den Lüftungsschacht komme ich, wie gesagt, nicht rein.


Das Passwort weiß ich leider nicht mehr, hatte extra meine Computerfähigkeit erhöht, damit ich mich reinhacken kann.


----------



## BunGEe (21. November 2004)

El_Cativo am 21.11.2004 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mondblut am 21.11.2004 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind da mehrere? Mir ist nur einer begegnet und den hab ich ausgesaugt.


----------



## El_Cativo (21. November 2004)

BunGEe am 21.11.2004 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 21.11.2004 13:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir sind zwei übern Weg gelaufen. Den einen hab ich zerhackschnitzelt den anderen ebenfalls ausgesaugt.........


----------



## Vash_X (21. November 2004)

BunGEe am 21.11.2004 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Passwort weiß ich leider nicht mehr, hatte extra meine Computerfähigkeit erhöht, damit ich mich reinhacken kann.


Ja toll, da muss es doch auch anders funktionieren, ich hab Hacken ein Skill drunter... uäääh


----------



## McDrake (21. November 2004)

Vash_X am 21.11.2004 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> BunGEe am 21.11.2004 13:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War's Paigne?


----------



## McDrake (21. November 2004)

Wo finde ich den M. Strauss, der mir am Amfang ne Kerte auf den Tisch gestellt hat und seinen Aufenthaltsort mit nem Gedicht beschreibt?


----------



## Nicks (21. November 2004)

McDrake am 21.11.2004 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo finde ich den M. Strauss, der mir am Amfang ne Kerte auf den Tisch gestellt hat und seinen Aufenthaltsort mit nem Gedicht beschreibt?



in downtown, und zwar is da ne große grüne tür, durch die du gehen kannst, entlang der staße. nach downtown kommst aber erst n bisschen später im spiel


----------



## Nicks (21. November 2004)

jo, ich hab da auch n problem, und zwar bin ich in chinatown in dem syndikatsgebäude. dort wird man ja von so nem schwachkopf verschiedenen prüfungen unterzogen...nach der mit dem laser kommt man in nen raum mit herumfahrenden schwertern, so wie in prince of persia. die tür am anderen ende das raumes geht allerdings nicht auf, ich bin dann in diesem raum gefangen und muss immer den schwertern ausweichen...aber selbst nach 5!!! minuten öffnet sich die tür nicht! ist das ein fehler, oder was muss ich tun?


----------



## Iceman (21. November 2004)

Frage meinerseits:

Ich bin jetzt auf der Mission von dem Lacroix wo man den Malkavianer Chef finden soll. In seinem Haus komme ich aber nicht wirklich weiter. Ich schätze, dass ich die 3 Leuchter in dem Raum wo der Verrückte die ganze Zeit an einem zog in die richtige Stellung bringen muss, aber welche ist diese? Den linken Leuchter hab ich bereits gezogen (dann geht ja eine Tür auf), aber ansonsten scheint da nix zu passieren. Ich hab schon alle Bereiche die ich betreten kann abgesucht. (auch den Leuchter der die Klappe an der Treppe öffnet hab ich gefunden).

Irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## Nicks (21. November 2004)

Iceman am 21.11.2004 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage meinerseits:
> 
> Ich bin jetzt auf der Mission von dem Lacroix wo man den Malkavianer Chef finden soll. In seinem Haus komme ich aber nicht wirklich weiter. Ich schätze, dass ich die 3 Leuchter in dem Raum wo der Verrückte die ganze Zeit an einem zog in die richtige Stellung bringen muss, aber welche ist diese? Den linken Leuchter hab ich bereits gezogen (dann geht ja eine Tür auf), aber ansonsten scheint da nix zu passieren. Ich hab schon alle Bereiche die ich betreten kann abgesucht. (auch den Leuchter der die Klappe an der Treppe öffnet hab ich gefunden).
> 
> Irgendwelche Tipps?




ja soweit ich mich erinnern kann, muss man dann zurück und ne tür, die davor verschlossen war, is jetz offen...durch die dann durchgehen.
und ansonsten einfach man n bisschen an den leuchtern rumspieln, so hab ich das gemacht...  
übrigens danke für den schönen hinweis auf den thread, hatt ihn am anfang nich gesehn, tut mia echt leid


----------



## Iceman (21. November 2004)

Nicks am 21.11.2004 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ja soweit ich mich erinnern kann, muss man dann zurück und ne tür, die davor verschlossen war, is jetz offen...durch die dann durchgehen.



Durch die Tür die sich vom linken Leuchter öffnet bin ich schon gegangen, da kriegt man ja auch ne Animation. Aber danach find ich nicht weiter.



> und ansonsten einfach man n bisschen an den leuchtern rumspieln, so hab ich das gemacht...



Hab ich auch schon versucht, hat aber bisher nichts ergeben, vielleicht probier ich gleich noch etwas rum.


----------



## Nicks (21. November 2004)

und warum hilft mia keiner ??? ich will unbedingt weiter zocken, aber ich kann nich...das is ne storymission und ich hab ALLE nebenquests erledigt... son shit


----------



## Nicks (21. November 2004)

Iceman am 21.11.2004 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicks am 21.11.2004 18:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



achja, die räume sehen alle gleich aus, isn bisschen seltsames haus... vielleicht bist du in nem anderen raum, du merkst es nur nicht, weil er gleich aussieht, wie der andere?
is mir auch so gegangen...


----------



## El_Cativo (21. November 2004)

Ich bin grad auf diesem Schiff (Elizabeth Dane oder so)


Spoiler



Hab den Frachtbrief schon gefunden und den Sakropharg auch begutachtet. Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden was die Polizei weiß. Da bin ich in dem einen Raum auf nen Rechner gestoßen. Meine Hacking Skills reichen aber nicht aus um ih nzu knacken. Jetzt die Frage. Findet man das Passwort irgendwo (soll heißen lohnt es überhaupt danach zu suchen) oder ist der Rechner sowieso unwichtig


----------



## Rezack (21. November 2004)

also bin in hollywood auf dem friedhof und da möchte sich der wärter ja mal kurz ein sixpack holen und man soll die tore verteidigen.

aber wie soll man das bitte schaffen?


----------



## Iceman (21. November 2004)

El_Cativo am 21.11.2004 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin grad auf diesem Schiff (Elizabeth Dane oder so)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Hat man genug Überredungskunst kriegt man den Statusbericht sofort von dem ersten Polizisten den man auf dem Boot trifft in die Hand gedrückt. Anders bin ich da noch nicht angekommen





			
				Nicks am 21.11.2004 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> achja, die räume sehen alle gleich aus, isn bisschen seltsames haus... vielleicht bist du in nem anderen raum, du merkst es nur nicht, weil er gleich aussieht, wie der andere?
> is mir auch so gegangen...



Nee, ich bin 100%ig sicher alles abgelaufen zu haben.


----------



## El_Cativo (21. November 2004)

Iceman am 21.11.2004 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 21.11.2004 19:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Danke, hat wunderbar funktioniert.



Spoiler



Ich bin garnicht erst auf die Idee gekommen mit dem Bullen zu reden. Ich bin von Anfang an verdunkelt an den Wächtern vorbeigeschlichen. Aber der hätte mir ja richtig geholfen. Egal, ich habe die anderen beiden Aufgaben auch ohne seine Hilfe erledigt.....


----------



## Preatorianer (21. November 2004)

Wo kann man sich in Santa Monica was kaufen???Hab bissher nur die Blood bar gefunden(Der Kerl im Krankenhaus der hinter seinem Panzerglas scheibe)


----------



## KurzerFZ2 (21. November 2004)

mal ne frage:
ich bin vorhin in Hollywood eingetroffen und wollte mal wissen wann man endlich mal schwerter(oder was vergleichbares) findet bzw. kaufen kann?
bin nämlich voll auf nahkampf aus und hab nur das kleine messer da......


----------



## Gandhi (21. November 2004)

KurzerFZ2 am 21.11.2004 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage:
> ich bin vorhin in Hollywood eingetroffen und wollte mal wissen wann man endlich mal schwerter(oder was vergleichbares) findet bzw. kaufen kann?
> bin nämlich voll auf nahkampf aus und hab nur das kleine messer da......




Wenn du nach Chinatown kommst kann mich ein Schwert kaufen.


----------



## KurzerFZ2 (21. November 2004)

und vor chinatown kriegt man keins? in nem quest, von nem gegner oder so?


----------



## BunGEe (21. November 2004)

KurzerFZ2 am 21.11.2004 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> und vor chinatown kriegt man keins? in nem quest, von nem gegner oder so?


Naja vielleicht von dem China-Vamp, aber der metzelt mich immer nach 3 Schlägen zu Hackfleisch. 


Hab auch mal ein paar Fragen.
Im Oceans Hotel findet man ja so nen Tagebuch und dann hat man einen neuen Questauftrag. Nur irgendwie weiß ich nicht was ich da machen soll. 



Spoiler



Die Kette hab ich schon und dann bin ich wieder raus.


 Hab ich was übersehen?

Wo bekommt man den Auftrag für die Galerie Noir?


----------



## cybersam (21. November 2004)

Iceman am 21.11.2004 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage meinerseits:
> 
> Ich bin jetzt auf der Mission von dem Lacroix wo man den Malkavianer Chef finden soll. In seinem Haus komme ich aber nicht wirklich weiter. Ich schätze, dass ich die 3 Leuchter in dem Raum wo der Verrückte die ganze Zeit an einem zog in die richtige Stellung bringen muss, aber welche ist diese? Den linken Leuchter hab ich bereits gezogen (dann geht ja eine Tür auf), aber ansonsten scheint da nix zu passieren. Ich hab schon alle Bereiche die ich betreten kann abgesucht. (auch den Leuchter der die Klappe an der Treppe öffnet hab ich gefunden).
> 
> Irgendwelche Tipps?




Ich komme in der selben Mission nicht weiter nur das ich schon recht weit bin , bin bereits in das allerheiligste des Vampiers vorgedrungen da hab ich alle feinde besiegt und alles abgesucht , habe aber nur einen Schlüssel für einen Kühlschrank im labor gefunden ( erste wfrage : wo befindet sich dieser ??? ) nun weiss ich net weiter habe alles bereits abgesucht , und es ist nur noch eine Tür im Haus verschlossen ( diese befindet sich in diesem "grünen" Zimmer rechts ) , dafür habe ich aber noch keinen Schlüssel oder mechanismuss zum öffnen und knacken kann man diese auch net !!! , wollte nun fragen wie ich weiter komme , bitte um antwort !!! 

Danke im Voraus !!!


----------



## Iceman (21. November 2004)

Preatorianer am 21.11.2004 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man sich in Santa Monica was kaufen???Hab bissher nur die Blood bar gefunden(Der Kerl im Krankenhaus der hinter seinem Panzerglas scheibe)



Wenn du aus dem Haus wo dein Apartment ist raus gehst, die Gasse raus und dann links. Da ist ne Pfandleihe wo du Sachen kaufen und verkaufen kannst.



Spoiler



Wenn du Mercurio hilfst kannst du später auch bei ihm Sachen kaufen


----------



## BunGEe (21. November 2004)

Preatorianer am 21.11.2004 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man sich in Santa Monica was kaufen???Hab bissher nur die Blood bar gefunden(Der Kerl im Krankenhaus der hinter seinem Panzerglas scheibe)


IMO nur noch den Pfandleiher, aber der hat auch nix tolles. 



Spoiler



Waffen bekommst du nur auf Empfehlung von dem Typen, bei dem man als Kopfgeldjäger anheuern kann. Der Pfandleiher hat aber keine brauchbaren Waffen.


----------



## KazaLeDoc (22. November 2004)

Hi,

1.) ich suche die Schauspielerin, die seit Jahren tot ist. Wo finde ich sie? (Isaac Quest) im alten Theater liegt irgendwas auf dem Laufsteg, das kann ich aber nicht benutzen/nehmen.

2.) Nach den Gesprächen mit den Pennern suche ich in der Kanalisation nach dem Infektionsträger, finde ihn aber nirgends.

Danke

LeDoc


----------



## Iceman (22. November 2004)

KazaLeDoc am 22.11.2004 01:52 schrieb:
			
		

> 2.) Nach den Gesprächen mit den Pennern suche ich in der Kanalisation nach dem Infektionsträger, finde ihn aber nirgends.



Das ist das Downtown Quest, oder?



Spoiler



Nachdem du mit dem Tin Can oder wie der heisst geredet hast und der gestorben ist gehst du einfach die Strasse in der der steht noch ein Stück weiter bis du zu nem Gully kommst. Da steigst du rein. Normalerweise müsstest du jetzt direkt auf eine Gittertür schauen, tust du das nicht bist du nicht durch den richtigen Gully gestiegen. Achja und mach dich auf einen ziemlich harten Kampf gefasst.


----------



## El_Cativo (22. November 2004)

KazaLeDoc am 22.11.2004 01:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 1.) ich suche die Schauspielerin, die seit Jahren tot ist. Wo finde ich sie? (Isaac Quest) im alten Theater liegt irgendwas auf dem Laufsteg, das kann ich aber nicht benutzen/nehmen.
> 
> ...


Zu 2.)


Spoiler



Geh direkt in der Gasse wo der Penner tot umgefallen ist durch den Gulli in die Kanalisation. Dort müsstest dann direkt gerade aus eine Gittertür sehen. Knack sie, lauf weiter und du wirst fündig werden. Aber Vorsicht: Der Kollege ist für ungeübte Vampire nicht von Pappe.....


----------



## KazaLeDoc (22. November 2004)

Danke!

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch diese "Ginger". Wo zur Hölle ist die?


----------



## NicoSchneider (22. November 2004)

Moin
ich hab 2 Fragen 

1. wo ist lilys auto, ich weiß, es soll in der parkgarage stehen, kann aber keins von dennen öffen.

2. wie komm ich in dem haus von dem malkavianer weiter, ich sitzt seit samstag dran hab alle möglichen stellungen der leuchter ausprobiert. ich krieg damit aber bloß eine tür auf. ich hab auch schon den irren der da mit dennen rumspielt umgebracht und weiterprobiert. und ja ich hab auch den zettel der da lliegt gelesen, mit zeit wahrnemung und geist. aber ich komm nicht weiter.


----------



## Iceman (22. November 2004)

NicoSchneider am 22.11.2004 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> ich hab 2 Fragen
> 
> 1. wo ist lilys auto, ich weiß, es soll in der parkgarage stehen, kann aber keins von dennen öffen.



Das ist so ein rotes Auto. Du kannst lediglich den Kofferraum öffnen.



			
				NicoSchneider am 22.11.2004 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. wie komm ich in dem haus von dem malkavianer weiter, ich sitzt seit samstag dran hab alle möglichen stellungen der leuchter ausprobiert. ich krieg damit aber bloß eine tür auf. ich hab auch schon den irren der da mit dennen rumspielt umgebracht und weiterprobiert. und ja ich hab auch den zettel der da lliegt gelesen, mit zeit wahrnemung und geist. aber ich komm nicht weiter.



An den unteren brauchst du erstmal nicht weiter rumspielen. Da müsstest du lediglich am linken einmal ziehen. Hast du das getan müsste eine kurze Filmsequenz kommen die dir zeigt wie sich eine Tür öffnet. Da musst du durch. Hast du das bereits getan hängst du an der selben Stelle wo ich gestern auch hing:


Spoiler



Du müsstest zwischendurch in einem Raum angekommen sein wo 2 von den messerbewaffneten Tussis stehen und 2 "Spiegel" an der Wand sind. Das dies die einzigen Spiegel im Spiel sind die wirklich spiegeln solltest du stutzig werden  Untersuch dort mal den Kamin genauer


----------



## archwizard80 (22. November 2004)

Mondblut am 19.11.2004 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Schindler am 19.11.2004 22:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also ich bin jetzt im Keller gelandet. Ziemlich dunkel. Dann bin ich dem Raum gelandet in dem man eingesperrt wird und habe die Wand eingeschlagen. Wie komme ich da jetzt weiter ? Die Türen kann ich nicht knacken  

Btw: Gibts irgendwo ein gutes Forum das sich nur mit Vampire 2 beschäftigt ? Habe irgendwie nix gefunden, kann auch Englisch sein.


----------



## Iceman (22. November 2004)

archwizard80 am 22.11.2004 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin jetzt im Keller gelandet. Ziemlich dunkel. Dann bin ich dem Raum gelandet in dem man eingesperrt wird und habe die Wand eingeschlagen. Wie komme ich da jetzt weiter ? Die Türen kann ich nicht knacken



Such im Keller einfach mal etwas herum


Spoiler



Irgendwann findest du eine Zeitung mit dem Headliner, dass der Kopf eines Kindes in einer Waschmaschine gefunden wurde. Passend dazu hört man eine Waschmaschine anlaufen und ein pochendes Geräusch  Also in den Waschkeller und die offen stehende Waschmaschine durchsuchen. Darin ist der Schlüssel für den Boiler Raum. Dort den Strom anschalten und du kannst mit dem Aufzug wieder hoch fahren.





			
				archwizard80 am 22.11.2004 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw: Gibts irgendwo ein gutes Forum das sich nur mit Vampire 2 beschäftigt ? Habe irgendwie nix gefunden, kann auch Englisch sein.



Da gibts ein gutes Forum (englisch):
http://bloodlines.dilapidation.com/


----------



## NicoSchneider (22. November 2004)

so, erstmal vielen dank für die schnelle hilfe bezüglich des malkavianerhauses.

hab aber schon wieder n problem, ich bin im museum, hab den schlüssel für den schauraum, weiß aber nicht wo der schauraum ist. ich find lauter zettel auf dennen stett das die schlüssel von einem wachmann im fundbüro sein sollen, den find ich aber nicht. und im keller nach den lichtschranken gibts ne tür die ich nicht aufkrieg.

kann mir jemand n tipp geben wo ich weitersuchen soll.


----------



## Iceman (22. November 2004)

NicoSchneider am 22.11.2004 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> so, erstmal vielen dank für die schnelle hilfe bezüglich des malkavianerhauses.
> 
> hab aber schon wieder n problem, ich bin im museum, hab den schlüssel für den schauraum, weiß aber nicht wo der schauraum ist. ich find lauter zettel auf dennen stett das die schlüssel von einem wachmann im fundbüro sein sollen, den find ich aber nicht. und im keller nach den lichtschranken gibts ne tür die ich nicht aufkrieg.
> 
> kann mir jemand n tipp geben wo ich weitersuchen soll.



Den Schlüssel für die Tür kriegst du entweder im Lost & Found (wie man da rein kommt weiss ich aber nicht) oder von dem Wächter der direkt hinter den Lichtschranken auf der rechten Seite steht. Den kannst du töten oder Dominieren oder was auch immer, der müsste immer den Schlüssel fallenlassen.


----------



## El_Cativo (22. November 2004)

Iceman am 22.11.2004 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> NicoSchneider am 22.11.2004 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur so eine Frage, ich bin schon weiter interessehalber: Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit die Lichtschranken auszuschalten oder zu umgehen, so dass man den Alarm nicht auslöst. Ich bin da nämlich einfach durchspaziert. Das Alarm ausgelöst wurde war kwein Problem, weil der herbeieilende Wächter hat mich dank Verdunkelung erstens nicht gesehen und wurde zweitens direkt von meinem malkavianischen Wahnsinn befallen....hehehe


----------



## Iceman (22. November 2004)

El_Cativo am 22.11.2004 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur so eine Frage, ich bin schon weiter interessehalber: Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit die Lichtschranken auszuschalten oder zu umgehen, so dass man den Alarm nicht auslöst. Ich bin da nämlich einfach durchspaziert. Das Alarm ausgelöst wurde war kwein Problem, weil der herbeieilende Wächter hat mich dank Verdunkelung erstens nicht gesehen und wurde zweitens direkt von meinem malkavianischen Wahnsinn befallen....hehehe



Ich selbst bin da auch durchgelaufen und hab den Wächter dann umgemetzelt. Hab erst versucht mit springen und ducken da durch zu kommen, aber keine Chance...

Ich hab aber in einem anderen Forum gelesen wies geht:


Spoiler



Man muss das Fenster des Sicherheitsraumes vorher einschlagen und dann hineinspringen während der Wächter in eine andere Richtung schaut. Dann muss man den dortigen Computer hacken und über diesen kann man die Schranken ausstellen.



Allerdings muss man dann immer noch die Keycard von dem Wächter holen.


----------



## Gandhi (22. November 2004)

Nur mal so eine Frage, zu den Nebenquest kann es sein das man je weiter man im Spiel vortschreitet des soweniger Nebenquest gibt es? Bin glaub ich schon recht weit und nur noch ein Nebenquest.


----------



## iam-cool (22. November 2004)

El_Cativo am 22.11.2004 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 22.11.2004 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rechts vor den Lichtschranken ist an der Wand ein Kasten, da einfach gegen schlagen und die Lichtschranken kriegen nen Kurzschluss.

So ich hab auch ein Problem, ich sitze in der Kanalisation unter Hollywood fest, ich bin auf der suche nach den Nosfertau und silze in nem Raum fest in dem man die Kontrolle über ne pumpe hat . Egal was ich da einstelle ich komm nicht mehr raus.........


----------



## Iceman (22. November 2004)

iam-cool am 22.11.2004 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich hab auch ein Problem, ich sitze in der Kanalisation unter Hollywood fest, ich bin auf der suche nach den Nosfertau und silze in nem Raum fest in dem man die Kontrolle über ne pumpe hat . Egal was ich da einstelle ich komm nicht mehr raus.........



Das ist etwas nervig. Da musst du erst die beiden Reservoirs leeren (Pumpe abstellen) und dann die Pumpen wieder anstellen und ganz schnell über die Reling springen, ins Wasser tauchen und zu einem der Reservoirs schwimmen bevor die Strömung zu stark wird.


----------



## Dune2 (23. November 2004)

Hi,

bin grad am Ende vom ersten Kapitel (glaub ich) im Warehouse Quest.  Ich hab nun 30 Minuten den ganzen Güterbahnhof abgelaufen, aber nichts gefund, wo ich die Bombe zünden kann.  Alle Gegner sind tot, alles ist ruhig.  Ich bin auch schon 2 mal im Kreis gelaufen.  Hab ich irgendwo noch ein Skript, was ich aktivieren muß?  Alle Sta. Monika Quests sind abgeschlossen!
Also, wie geht's weiter?
Vielen Dank,
Dune2


----------



## HanFred (23. November 2004)

zwei probleme:
1. 



Spoiler



Tin Can ist unauffindbar, ein penner hat mir schon gesagt, er sei in der nähe vom "Last Round", wo ich aber mit niemandem sprechen kann. in der kanalisation finde ich auch nix.


2. 



Spoiler



im Malkavierhaus konnte ich nix konkretes mit dem kamin anfangen, obwohl ich gleich neugierig darauf war. naja, mal weitertesten, ob da doch noch was ist.



edit: ich hab den Grout-quest jetzt doch noch beenden können, leider habe ich das buch für die spinnerfrau im verlassenen hospital nicht finden können. weiss jemand, wo das ist?
edit2: ach ne, das war das falsche haus, oder?
edit3: auch Tin can ist gefunden


----------



## iam-cool (23. November 2004)

Iceman am 22.11.2004 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> iam-cool am 22.11.2004 23:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau das hab ich ja gemacht, nur fühlt sich das Reservoir nicht aber die Strömung wird stärker wenn ich die Pumpe einschalte so das ich mich beeilen muss......


----------



## heinz-otto (23. November 2004)

Du musst in das grössere der beiden Gebäude rein und da in den Büroräumen kannst du die Bombe ablegen. Es gibt mehrere Wege dahin. Ich beschreibe sie ab dem Haus, von dem die Rampe zwischen zwei Wagons nach unten führt.

1. Du hälst dich möglichst immer rechts, musst evtl. eine Wagontür knacken. Wenn nicht kannst du den Wagon auch etwas weiter links umgehen. Du kommst dann an ein Haus. Da gehst du durch und landest dann am Hintereingang der grossen Halle. Dort die Treppe hoch und du bist in den Büroräumen.

2. Du hälst dich möglichst immer links und kommst an eine Lokomotive. Da gibt es eine Leiter, mit der du unter das Dach kommst. Du schleichst dann über die Lichteraufhängungen, bis es nicht mehr weiter geht und lässt dich dann neben den Büroräumen auf einen Laufsteg fallen.

3. Etwas weiter rechts von der Lokomotive steht ein ganzer Haufen Wächter. Wenn du die alle schaffst, kannst du auch von vorne durch das Gebäude. An der hinteren Wand ist eine Tür, die du knacken musst und dann liegt die Treppe zu den Büroräumen schräg links von dir.

Möglichkeit 3 habe ich allerdings nicht selber ausprobiert. Später war dieser Eingang dann verschlossen. Aber als ich das erste mal da vorbei bin, meine ich, dass das Tor noch auf war.


----------



## archwizard80 (23. November 2004)

Ich muss hier mal kurz meiner Freude Luft machen:



Spoiler



Ein schizophrener Vampir, dass find ich mal nur geil, hätte man auch selbst drauf kommen können, da die Damen ja nie zusammen aufgetaucht sind. Aber durch dieses psychedelische Bild mit den 2 kleinen Mädchen bin nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass es 2 sein könnten. Jetzt ist mir auch klar warum der Vater so komisch aussieht. Ich dachte die "Schwestern" seien richtige Kinder von Vampiren so wie bei "Blade" die reinblütigen. Ich finde die Story jedenfalls göttlich.


----------



## Dune2 (23. November 2004)

[@heinz-otto:
Danke, gleich mal ausprobieren!

@Archivar:
Jau, das fand ich auch sehr geil!!  Bin mal gespannt, auf was die noch alles kommen!!


----------



## HanFred (23. November 2004)

archwizard80 am 23.11.2004 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss hier mal kurz meiner Freude Luft machen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



das fand ich auch sehr geil, vor allem der streit zwischen den beiden   - wenn du Jeanette rettest, kannst sie übrigens f***en  , das wird jedenfalls im hier verlinkten englischen forum behauptet. und das soll auch nit weiblichen charakteren gehen. appearance muss aber wohl ziemlich weit oben sein, wenn nicht wogar gemaxt. natürlich sieht man dabei nix obszönes, hört es aber *g* MUSS ich probieren!


----------



## ELNoscho (23. November 2004)

HI

Ich bin jetzt bei den Ost-Vampiren im Tempel dort hab ich 4 JAdefiguren gefunden (Drache,Elefant,Katze,Kranich) jetzt hab ich aber keinen Plan wie ich die auf den 4 säulen anordnen muss...
naja hab shcon ein paar saachen probiert komm aber zu keinem erfolg 
(Recht links beachtet, fundort beachtet) 
danke für die hilfe...


----------



## Preatorianer (23. November 2004)

Wie komme ich ins Hinter Zimmer der Blut Bank der Mann hinter der Glas scheibe will mich nicht reinlassen!(wegen Lily)


----------



## heinz-otto (23. November 2004)

HanFred am 23.11.2004 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> das fand ich auch sehr geil, vor allem der streit zwischen den beiden   - wenn du Jeanette rettest, kannst sie übrigens f***en  , das wird jedenfalls im hier verlinkten englischen forum behauptet. und das soll auch nit weiblichen charakteren gehen. appearance muss aber wohl ziemlich weit oben sein, wenn nicht wogar gemaxt. natürlich sieht man dabei nix obszönes, hört es aber *g* MUSS ich probieren!


Geht das schon in der Szene oder erst später   . Ich hab' nämlich Charisma und Seduction ganz schön geboostet, aber in der Szene lief da noch nix.


----------



## heinz-otto (23. November 2004)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Patt-Quest. Der "Türsteher" von Ken in Downtown hat mir das Quest gegeben und ich hab' es angenommen. Patty soll Ken nicht weiter belästigen.

Patty hab' ich dann in der Vampirkneipe getroffen und vorher ein Savegame gespreichert. Wenn man nun so tut als kenne man Ken nicht, geht sie weg und dem Türsteher kann man nun vorlügen, dass das Problem gelöst sei. Der merkt es aber, was als Masquerade Violation gewertet wird.
Mann ihr auch sagen, dass man ihn kennt, dann verlässt sie die Disco und bleibt in einer dunklen Seitengasse an einen Tranporter stehen. Dort kann man sie abmetzlen, bekommt auch eine Masquerade Violation und wird von der Polizei angegriffen. Der Türsteher ist dann zwar zufrieden, aber meine Frage ist: Gibt es nicht auch eine menschenfreundlich Art, das Quest zu lösen, ohne sich Masquerade-Bestrafungen einzuhandeln?


----------



## HanFred (23. November 2004)

heinz-otto am 23.11.2004 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Patt-Quest. Der "Türsteher" von Ken in Downtown hat mir das Quest gegeben und ich hab' es angenommen. Patty soll Ken nicht weiter belästigen.
> 
> Patty hab' ich dann in der Vampirkneipe getroffen und vorher ein Savegame gespreichert. Wenn man nun so tut als kenne man Ken nicht, geht sie weg und dem Türsteher kann man nun vorlügen, dass das Problem gelöst sei. Der merkt es aber, was als Masquerade Violation gewertet wird.
> Mann ihr auch sagen, dass man ihn kennt, dann verlässt sie die Disco und bleibt in einer dunklen Seitengasse an einen Tranporter stehen. Dort kann man sie abmetzlen, bekommt auch eine Masquerade Violation und wird von der Polizei angegriffen. Der Türsteher ist dann zwar zufrieden, aber meine Frage ist: Gibt es nicht auch eine menschenfreundlich Art, das Quest zu lösen, ohne sich Masquerade-Bestrafungen einzuhandeln?



menschenfreundlich? nee, ich hab sie zur menschenfresserin geschickt  
das gibt keine masquerade-violation, man verliert aber einen humanity-punkt (kann man ja wieder woanders reinholen).


----------



## Munky (23. November 2004)

Meine Frage: In Downtown soll ich für die Chefin dieses Goth-Clubs einen russischen Mafiaboss dazu bringen, sie in Ruhe zu lassen.
Im entsprechenden Hotel (wo in einem anderen Stock auch der 2. Pestilenzträger haust) kann ich nun alle Räume betreten und die Wachen umlegen, aber in das Zimmer von Boris komm ich nicht - der Wachmann, der davorstand hat mich erst weggeschickt, und als ich 2 Minuten später zurückkam, war er wech!
Ich kann die Tür nich mal versuchen zu knacken, obwohl das entspr. Symbol auftaucht. In die Versorgungstunnel in diesem Stock komm ich auch nich (zu hoch), diese reichen aber auch gar nicht bis in Boris´ Zimmer (glaub ich). 
Und nu?


P.S.: Also ich hab die Ghoulin Patty gekillt und gleich wieder einen Masquerade-Punkt gutgeschrieben bekommen


----------



## Iceman (23. November 2004)

ELNoscho am 23.11.2004 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> 
> Ich bin jetzt bei den Ost-Vampiren im Tempel dort hab ich 4 JAdefiguren gefunden (Drache,Elefant,Katze,Kranich) jetzt hab ich aber keinen Plan wie ich die auf den 4 säulen anordnen muss...
> naja hab shcon ein paar saachen probiert komm aber zu keinem erfolg
> ...



Du musst die Figuren auf die gleichen Säulen stellen auf denen sie auch standen als du sie genommen hast. 



			
				heinz-otto am 23.11.2004 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Patt-Quest. Der "Türsteher" von Ken in Downtown hat mir das Quest gegeben und ich hab' es angenommen. Patty soll Ken nicht weiter belästigen.
> 
> Patty hab' ich dann in der Vampirkneipe getroffen und vorher ein Savegame gespreichert. Wenn man nun so tut als kenne man Ken nicht, geht sie weg und dem Türsteher kann man nun vorlügen, dass das Problem gelöst sei. Der merkt es aber, was als Masquerade Violation gewertet wird.
> Mann ihr auch sagen, dass man ihn kennt, dann verlässt sie die Disco und bleibt in einer dunklen Seitengasse an einen Tranporter stehen. Dort kann man sie abmetzlen, bekommt auch eine Masquerade Violation und wird von der Polizei angegriffen. Der Türsteher ist dann zwar zufrieden, aber meine Frage ist: Gibt es nicht auch eine menschenfreundlich Art, das Quest zu lösen, ohne sich Masquerade-Bestrafungen einzuhandeln?



Wenn du Überreden hoch genug hast kannst du ihr weismachen, dass der Typ den sie sucht aus der Stadt gegangen ist und sie geht dann. Dafür gibts iirc ne Maskerade Redemption.


----------



## Iceman (23. November 2004)

Munky am 23.11.2004 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage: In Downtown soll ich für die Chefin dieses Goth-Clubs einen russischen Mafiaboss dazu bringen, sie in Ruhe zu lassen.
> Im entsprechenden Hotel (wo in einem anderen Stock auch der 2. Pestilenzträger haust) kann ich nun alle Räume betreten und die Wachen umlegen, aber in das Zimmer von Boris komm ich nicht - der Wachmann, der davorstand hat mich erst weggeschickt, und als ich 2 Minuten später zurückkam, war er wech!
> Ich kann die Tür nich mal versuchen zu knacken, obwohl das entspr. Symbol auftaucht. In die Versorgungstunnel in diesem Stock komm ich auch nich (zu hoch), diese reichen aber auch gar nicht bis in Boris´ Zimmer (glaub ich).
> Und nu?



Könnte ein Bug sein. Ich konnte, dank eines recht hohen Überreden Skills, den Leibwächter dazu überreden mich zu Boris zu lassen. Drinnen konnt ich dann Boris überreden den Leibwächter weg zu schicken und dann kann man in aller Ruhe Boris zerpflücken.


----------



## KurzerFZ2 (23. November 2004)

Iceman am 23.11.2004 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Munky am 23.11.2004 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oder man saugt den wächter gleich aus bevor er sich wehren kann(wenn man weggeschickt wurde) und geht nun zu boris rein ....so habs ich gemacht^^


----------



## EZ-Roller (23. November 2004)

Spoiler



Wie seid Ihr eigentlich mit dem Mädchen (wars Lily?) umgegangen, dass vor dem Eingang zu LaCroix's Hochhaus auf euch wartet und alles dafür gibt euch "zu Diensten" zu sein..? Ich hab' sie ja (gut wie ich bin) weggeschickt: "Forget that you ever met me. Go away. I just wanted to safe your life... etc." Hat sie einer behalten?


----------



## KurzerFZ2 (23. November 2004)

Spoiler



ich konnte es nicht fertig bringen sie zu "behalten"...hab aber mal getestet was passiert wenn man sie mitnimmt....die hat ne voll traurige lebensgeschichte die arme....


mal ne andere frage:
wie komt man eigentlich als nosferatu zurecht? wie kommt man da an quests ran?? muss doch voll schwer sein oder?


----------



## Iceman (23. November 2004)

EZ-Roller am 23.11.2004 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wie seid Ihr eigentlich mit dem Mädchen (wars Lily?) umgegangen, dass vor dem Eingang zu LaCroix's Hochhaus auf euch wartet und alles dafür gibt euch "zu Diensten" zu sein..? Ich hab' sie ja (gut wie ich bin) weggeschickt: "Forget that you ever met me. Go away. I just wanted to safe your life... etc." Hat sie einer behalten?





Spoiler



Hab ich selbst nicht gehabt das Quest, aber ich schätze, dass war das Mädchen aus der Klinik in Santa Monica die im ersten Raum rumliegt und am Sterben ist. Lässt du diese von deinem Blut trinken kannst du Sie zu deinem Ghoul machen. Was für Auswirkungen das genau hat weiss ich aber nicht, ich werds bei meinem zweiten Durchspielen aber auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. Nen eigenen Ghoul wollte ich schon immer mal


----------



## Iceman (23. November 2004)

KurzerFZ2 am 23.11.2004 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> wie komt man eigentlich als nosferatu zurecht? wie kommt man da an quests ran?? muss doch voll schwer sein oder?



Als Nosferatu musst du die ganze Zeit in der Kanalisation rumhängen und darfst dich nicht frei sehen lassen. Da du Quests aber normalerweise von Leuten bekommst die mit Vampiren und dadurch auch mit den Nosferatu bekannt sind ist das kein Problem. Nur hinkommen musst du


----------



## HanFred (23. November 2004)

Iceman am 23.11.2004 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> EZ-Roller am 23.11.2004 20:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab gelesen, man könne sie dazu bringen, sich bis auf die unterwäsche auszuziehen, mehr aber leider nicht. die geschichte fängt also ganz gut an, wird dann aber nicht weitergesponnen.
ich hab sie in mein appartement geschickt.


----------



## KurzerFZ2 (23. November 2004)

Iceman am 23.11.2004 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> KurzerFZ2 am 23.11.2004 21:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und wie kommt man z.b. in die anderen stadtteile? da muss man doch taxi fahren und wie geht das nun? oder z.b. wie kommt man im vesuvius(oder wie das heißt^^) zu der einen vampirin?(da is ja alles voller normaler menschen)


----------



## Iceman (23. November 2004)

KurzerFZ2 am 23.11.2004 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> und wie kommt man z.b. in die anderen stadtteile? da muss man doch taxi fahren und wie geht das nun? oder z.b. wie kommt man im vesuvius(oder wie das heißt^^) zu der einen vampirin?(da is ja alles voller normaler menschen)



So genau weiss ich das auch nicht, hab noch keinen Nosferatu gespielt. Probiers doch einfach aus 

Achja: Gibts eigentlich das Quest mit dem fetten Gargoyle welches in den Videos zu sehen war die vor einiger Zeit veröffentlicht wurden? Das hab ich nicht gefunden, hat es jemand gehabt?


----------



## EZ-Roller (23. November 2004)

KurzerFZ2 am 23.11.2004 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Och Gott - die Arme...   
Ich hab' als Nosferatu angefangen, hat mir auch erstmal sehr gut gefallen (Unsichtbarkeit etc...) - was mich nur gestört hat war, das der Nosferatu dem klassischen Vampirbild  (verführerisch, attraktiv, eloquent etc.) nicht ganz entspricht. Ich bin dann auf einen Tremere umgestiegen, wobei ich jetzt fast schon sagen muss, dass ich mit einem Ventrue oder Toreador wahrscheinlich  am besten bedient gewesen wäre. Die Dialoge, Nachforschungen etc. machen mir wesentlich mehr Spass als das Kämpfen und ich glaube man kommt auch gut durchs Spiel ohne den "Überfightercharakter".


----------



## KurzerFZ2 (23. November 2004)

Iceman am 23.11.2004 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> KurzerFZ2 am 23.11.2004 21:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sobald ich es mit meinen tremere durch hab nehm ich wahrscheinlich mal nen nosferatu(ich find die voll faszinierend  )  macht bestimmt laune^^
welchen clan findet ihr denn am besten?

EDIT!!!
meinst du den der auch auf der hülle drauf ist? wenn ja den hab ich getroffen den auftrag bekommt man von dem anarchenchef(  ) in hollywood


----------



## EZ-Roller (23. November 2004)

Iceman am 23.11.2004 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> KurzerFZ2 am 23.11.2004 21:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon durch?


----------



## Iceman (23. November 2004)

EZ-Roller am 23.11.2004 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon durch?



Ja, bin mit einer Toreador Vampirdame grade vor ner halbe Stunde durch.
Achja, vergiss das mit dem ohne Kämpfen durchkommen. Später musst du immer mal wieder kämpfen. Also wenn du nicht zumindestens einen Kampfskill auf ~5-8 gesteigert hast wirst du imo später im Spiel ziemliche Probleme kriegen.


----------



## KurzerFZ2 (23. November 2004)

Iceman am 23.11.2004 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> EZ-Roller am 23.11.2004 21:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das mit dem gargyle steht weiter oben   
dauert es nach ankunft in chinatown noch lange bis amn es durch hat?? ich hoffe doch....


----------



## Iceman (23. November 2004)

KurzerFZ2 am 23.11.2004 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem gargyle steht weiter oben



Kanns nicht finden... Wird wohl in einem der Spoiler Bereiche stehen.



			
				KurzerFZ2 am 23.11.2004 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> dauert es nach ankunft in chinatown noch lange bis amn es durch hat?? ich hoffe doch....



Wenn du grade erst dort angekommen bist hast du noch nen gutes Stück vor dir, aber das meiste ist natürlich geschafft. Ich würde schätzen, dass du noch so 5-10 Stunden brauchen wirst.


----------



## HanFred (23. November 2004)

Iceman am 23.11.2004 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> KurzerFZ2 am 23.11.2004 21:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man kann auch in der kanalisation den stadtteil wechseln. nur so als idee. habt ihr das noch nicht bemerkt? da gibt's auch ne karte, die so aussieht wie die im taxi.
ich spiele zwar einen Tremere, aber das hab ich trotzdem noch gesehen.


----------



## Dune2 (24. November 2004)

So, ich häng mal wieder fest!  Und zwar knabbere ich grad im Haus in den Hollywood Hills rum (von diesem verrückten Vamp-Prof, der das ganze Haus verbarrikadiert hat und wo die ganze Zeit Tapes rumliegen!).
Ich war oben, bin durch den Kamin weiter, dann runter in den Keller, und dann an diesem komischen Energie-Raum vorbei--und schwups stand ich wieder in der Eingangshalle!!
Undd nun??      Was muß ich denn noch machen, um den Kerl endlich zu finden??
Vielen Dank!
Dune2


----------



## HanFred (24. November 2004)

Dune2 am 24.11.2004 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich häng mal wieder fest!  Und zwar knabbere ich grad im Haus in den Hollywood Hills rum (von diesem verrückten Vamp-Prof, der das ganze Haus verbarrikadiert hat und wo die ganze Zeit Tapes rumliegen!).
> Ich war oben, bin durch den Kamin weiter, dann runter in den Keller, und dann an diesem komischen Energie-Raum vorbei--und schwups stand ich wieder in der Eingangshalle!!
> Undd nun??      Was muß ich denn noch machen, um den Kerl endlich zu finden??
> Vielen Dank!
> Dune2



äh... bist wohl falsch abgebogen. nach dem energieraum kommt doch ein raum, wo man links nach unten gehen kann  
kann sein, dass das nicht genau da ist, hab keine karte vorliegen.
oder muss man erst die tür öffnen, wo an jeder seite zwei dunkle säulen stehen, um nach unten zu kommen?


----------



## Dune2 (24. November 2004)

Alles klar, hab's grade noch gefunden.  Hab den Weg hoch über die Holzbohlen übersehen!  War ja auch ziemlich düster da oben!!  
Jaja...sind die Deutschen wider an allem Schuld...   !
So, ab ins Bett, muß ja morgen schließlich noch nen Sarg offnen   !
Vielen Dank,
Dune2


----------



## NicoSchneider (24. November 2004)

so ich bin jetzt bei der leopoldsgesellschaft, hab deren boß besiegt, den professor über den sarkophag ausgefragt und ihn befreit.
jetzt hab ich das problem des boß zündet ne bombe, also renn ich zum boot um abzuhauen. ich spring aufs boot, der ladebildschirm erscheint, dann stürzt das spiel ab.
ich hab auch schon versucht den prof mitzunehmen, ich soll den ja retten aber der bleibt stehen. 
meine frage, wie komm ich weiter, ist das n bug oder muß ich n anderen weg gehn. ich habs gestern den ganzen abend probiert, wirklich jedesmal stürzt das spiel ab.


----------



## Iceman (24. November 2004)

NicoSchneider am 24.11.2004 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> so ich bin jetzt bei der leopoldsgesellschaft, hab deren boß besiegt, den professor über den sarkophag ausgefragt und ihn befreit.
> jetzt hab ich das problem des boß zündet ne bombe, also renn ich zum boot um abzuhauen. ich spring aufs boot, der ladebildschirm erscheint, dann stürzt das spiel ab.
> ich hab auch schon versucht den prof mitzunehmen, ich soll den ja retten aber der bleibt stehen.
> meine frage, wie komm ich weiter, ist das n bug oder muß ich n anderen weg gehn. ich habs gestern den ganzen abend probiert, wirklich jedesmal stürzt das spiel ab.



Das ist ein bekannter Bug. Einzigste Möglichkeit den zu umgehen momentan:


> FROM ACTIVISION
> " We are still looking into this issue at the current time, but the following should get you past the issue.
> 
> This fix involves using some console commands. Be careful to enter the console commands exactly as they appear, capitalization is important.
> ...


----------



## El_Cativo (24. November 2004)

EZ-Roller am 23.11.2004 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wie seid Ihr eigentlich mit dem Mädchen (wars Lily?) umgegangen, dass vor dem Eingang zu LaCroix's Hochhaus auf euch wartet und alles dafür gibt euch "zu Diensten" zu sein..? Ich hab' sie ja (gut wie ich bin) weggeschickt: "Forget that you ever met me. Go away. I just wanted to safe your life... etc." Hat sie einer behalten?





Spoiler



Hehe, die hängt bei mir in meinem Apartment rum und wenn ich mal billiges Blut brauche.....komm zu mir baby...


----------



## raven1982 (24. November 2004)

Hi, komme irgendwie nicht weiter, bin gerade im Fu Labor, da wo die drei rotierenden Messerblöcke sind, was muss ich da machen, bin denen schon die ganze Zeit ausgewichen, mindestens 5 Minuten, aber irgendwie gehts nicht weiter.


----------



## Iceman (24. November 2004)

raven1982 am 24.11.2004 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, komme irgendwie nicht weiter, bin gerade im Fu Labor, da wo die drei rotierenden Messerblöcke sind, was muss ich da machen, bin denen schon die ganze Zeit ausgewichen, mindestens 5 Minuten, aber irgendwie gehts nicht weiter.



Jo, dass ist etwas undurchsichtig. Auf der einen Seite sind hinter den 3 Messerteilen so Nischen die mit einem Gitter versperrt sind. Dahinter sind graue Kästen. Einfach ne Schusswaffe ziehen und diese kaputtballern.


----------



## raven1982 (24. November 2004)

Iceman am 24.11.2004 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> raven1982 am 24.11.2004 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man dankt


----------



## ELNoscho (24. November 2004)

ma ne frage habt ihr gegen dieses steinwesen (das in den videos) gekämpft? ich jedenfalls nich...


----------



## Oxydonth (24. November 2004)

Ich komme GANZ am ende im Palast von Der Asiavampirbraut nicht weiter! In welche Position muss ich die Jadefiguren bringen??


----------



## Oxydonth (24. November 2004)

Das "steinwesen" is der Gargyle, oda?



Spoiler



der is in Asiatown! Mit dem musst du aber nicht kämpfen, einfach mit dem Baron sprechen, der gibt dir den Auftrag und dann musst du den Gargyle auf deine Seite ziehen!


----------



## El_Cativo (24. November 2004)

Oxydonth am 24.11.2004 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Das "steinwesen" is der Gargyle, oda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Aufgrund mangelnder Überzeugungsfähigkeiten hab ich den Kollegen mit einem Vorschlaghammer (erstanden beim Red Point) zu Staub verarbeitet....


----------



## Oxydonth (24. November 2004)

Spoiler



brauchst gar keine Überzeugungsfähigkeiten! EInfach nur sagen, dass der Baron gegen seinen Erzeuger kämpft und futsch isser auf deiner Seite!


----------



## paperboy75 (24. November 2004)

Komme nicht weiter brauche eure Hilfe. Ich habe das zweite Video in Hollywood ergattert und man hat mich zur Villa Kings way geschickt. Ersten Endgegner im Haus platt gemacht, weiter zur durch die Tür hinter den Endgegner zur Kanalisation bis zum Nest 3 ( so heißt der Speicherpunkt ). Jetzt komme ich an einer Stelle wo ich eine Brücke überquere danach kommt ein Raum mit einem Spinnenartigen Monster ( besteht aus drei Körpern glaube ich ) was einen mit den rumliegenden Leichen bewirft.  Dieses Monster  beseitigt und nun ??? Auf der Linken Seite im Raum befindet sich ein tiefer graben , auf der rechte eine Leiter die auf eine höhere Podest im Raum führt und das war es dann. Im Logbuch ist auch nichts vermerkt .   Wo muss ich hin , wie ich habe alles abgesucht .


----------



## El_Cativo (24. November 2004)

paperboy75 am 24.11.2004 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Komme nicht weiter brauche eure Hilfe. Ich habe das zweite Video in Hollywood ergattert und man hat mich zur Villa Kings way geschickt. Ersten Endgegner im Haus platt gemacht, weiter zur durch die Tür hinter den Endgegner zur Kanalisation bis zum Nest 3 ( so heißt der Speicherpunkt ). Jetzt komme ich an einer Stelle wo ich eine Brücke überquere danach kommt ein Raum mit einem Spinnenartigen Monster ( besteht aus drei Körpern glaube ich ) was einen mit den rumliegenden Leichen bewirft.  Dieses Monster  beseitigt und nun ??? Auf der Linken Seite im Raum befindet sich ein tiefer graben , auf der rechte eine Leiter die auf eine höhere Podest im Raum führt und das war es dann. Im Logbuch ist auch nichts vermerkt .   Wo muss ich hin , wie ich habe alles abgesucht .


Ging mir änlich. Hab auch eine Weile gebraucht eh ich weiter gefunden habe ist aber ganz einfach:


Spoiler



Schau dich mal in dem Raum genau um. Irgendwo an der Wand ist ein kleines Gitter was du öffnen kannst und wo du dann durch musst. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das auf der Höhe des Podestes irgendwo an der linken Seite. Du musst da über die Rohre hinhüpfen......


----------



## Oxydonth (24. November 2004)

Is noch niemand mit dem Spiel ganz durch??? Bräuchte wirklich Hilfe!!!


----------



## Iceman (24. November 2004)

Oxydonth am 24.11.2004 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme GANZ am ende im Palast von Der Asiavampirbraut nicht weiter! In welche Position muss ich die Jadefiguren bringen??



Sorry, habs übersehen. Du musst die Figuren auf die gleichen Podeste stellen auf denen sie auch standen als du sie genommen hast.


----------



## dab2212 (24. November 2004)

War schon jemand in Downtown in dem Haus, wo das Filmteam ist? 



Spoiler



Die fleischfressende Frau dort im Keller möchte, dass ich den letzten Überlebenden auch noch zu ihr bringe (um mit ihr zu Handeln). Doch ich finde den Reporter nicht mehr?!? 



Ist das ein Bug? 



Spoiler



Oder findet man den Reporter jetzt woanders?


----------



## EZ-Roller (24. November 2004)

dab2212 am 24.11.2004 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> War schon jemand in Downtown in dem Haus, wo das Filmteam ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



Der Reporter kauert im Schrank seines Downtown-Apartments


----------



## Oxydonth (24. November 2004)

Also die Statuen einfach stehenlassen?????? Was soll denn dann passieren??


----------



## Iceman (24. November 2004)

Oxydonth am 24.11.2004 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Statuen einfach stehenlassen?????? Was soll denn dann passieren??



Nein. Jedes der Podeste sieht anders aus. Und du musst die Figuren auf das jeweilige Podest stellen welches genauso aussieht wie das auf der die Figur stand.


----------



## Oxydonth (24. November 2004)

AHHH Danke!!


----------



## paperboy75 (24. November 2004)

El_Cativo am 24.11.2004 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> paperboy75 am 24.11.2004 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  Danke bin jetzt weiter


----------



## Dune2 (25. November 2004)

'Nabend Leute,
 ich hab schon wieder viel zu lange an diesem geilen Spiel gesessen, und jezt hab ich doch tatsächlich vergessen, wo ich (mein Charakter) wohnt.  Hab grad den Auftrag nach den Tapes in die Hollywood Hills bekommen, wollte vorher aber noch die Überraschung von V.V. abholen und nach meinem Ghoul schauen.
Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wo ich hin muß.  Hab ich nicht beim Wechsel nach Downtown ne neue Wohnung zugewiesen bekommen, oder wohne ich immer noch in Sta. Barbara? Hmmm...  
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da grad mal helfen!  Vielen Dank,
Dune2


----------



## dab2212 (25. November 2004)

EZ-Roller am 24.11.2004 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> dab2212 am 24.11.2004 20:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke, da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können!


----------



## dab2212 (25. November 2004)

Dune2 am 25.11.2004 02:01 schrieb:
			
		

> 'Nabend Leute,
> ich hab schon wieder viel zu lange an diesem geilen Spiel gesessen, und jezt hab ich doch tatsächlich vergessen, wo ich (mein Charakter) wohnt.  Hab grad den Auftrag nach den Tapes in die Hollywood Hills bekommen, wollte vorher aber noch die Überraschung von V.V. abholen und nach meinem Ghoul schauen.
> Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wo ich hin muß.  Hab ich nicht beim Wechsel nach Downtown ne neue Wohnung zugewiesen bekommen, oder wohne ich immer noch in Sta. Barbara? Hmmm...
> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da grad mal helfen!  Vielen Dank,
> Dune2



Soweit ich weiß, wohnst Du immer noch da, wo Du gestartet bist, gegenüber von der Blutbank.
Es heißt St. Monica, nicht Barbara. Spielst Du schon so lange?


----------



## Iceman (25. November 2004)

Dune2 am 25.11.2004 02:01 schrieb:
			
		

> 'Nabend Leute,
> ich hab schon wieder viel zu lange an diesem geilen Spiel gesessen, und jezt hab ich doch tatsächlich vergessen, wo ich (mein Charakter) wohnt.  Hab grad den Auftrag nach den Tapes in die Hollywood Hills bekommen, wollte vorher aber noch die Überraschung von V.V. abholen und nach meinem Ghoul schauen.
> Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wo ich hin muß.  Hab ich nicht beim Wechsel nach Downtown ne neue Wohnung zugewiesen bekommen, oder wohne ich immer noch in Sta. Barbara? Hmmm...
> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da grad mal helfen!  Vielen Dank,
> Dune2



Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten (es sei denn du bist Nosferatu oder Toreador):
- Das Apartmenthaus in Santa Monica über dem Pawnshop
- Skyline Apartments Nr.4 in Downtown, dass Gebäude liegt direkt neben dem Confession Club.


----------



## preacher79 (25. November 2004)

Wie komme ich durch die Kanaldeckel in die Kanalisation? Funktioniert das bei jedem, mir wird nämlich bei keinem Deckel ein Benutzensymbol angezeigt! Bitte Hilfe!!


----------



## BunGEe (25. November 2004)

preacher79 am 25.11.2004 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie komme ich durch die Kanaldeckel in die Kanalisation? Funktioniert das bei jedem, mir wird nämlich bei keinem Deckel ein Benutzensymbol angezeigt! Bitte Hilfe!!


Da ich noch nicht so weit bin, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich zumindest in Santa Monica alle Kanaldeckel öffnen kann.


----------



## raven1982 (25. November 2004)

Iceman schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten (es sei denn du bist Nosferatu oder * Toreador  * ):
> - Das Apartmenthaus in Santa Monica über dem Pawnshop
> - Skyline Apartments Nr.4 in Downtown, dass Gebäude liegt direkt neben dem Confession Club.



Häh wieso Toreador, was ist bei dem anders, spiele auch gerade einen und habe auch die beiden Möglichkeiten, habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## El_Cativo (25. November 2004)

Iceman am 25.11.2004 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Dune2 am 25.11.2004 02:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum wurde mir eigentlich nie das Apartment in Downtown zugewiesen ???
Liegt das daran, dass ich den Prinzen zwischendurch etwas geärgert habe weil ich auf dem Schiff Elizabeth Dane zwei blutleere Sicherheitskräfte zurückgelassen habe


----------



## Iceman (25. November 2004)

raven1982 am 25.11.2004 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Häh wieso Toreador, was ist bei dem anders, spiele auch gerade einen und habe auch die beiden Möglichkeiten, habe ich was verpasst?



Ganz am Anfang des Spieles, wenn du das erste Mal in deinem Apartment in Santa Monica aufschlägst steht eine Einladung vom Chef der Toreador neben deinem Laptop. Wenn du den findest und nen Quest für den erledigst kannst du in seinem Haus wohnen.



			
				El_Cativo am 25.11.2004 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wurde mir eigentlich nie das Apartment in Downtown zugewiesen ???
> Liegt das daran, dass ich den Prinzen zwischendurch etwas geärgert habe weil ich auf dem Schiff Elizabeth Dane zwei blutleere Sicherheitskräfte zurückgelassen habe



Du musst die ganze Zeit nett zum Prinzen sein, sonst gibts das Apartment nicht.

So, noch ne Frage in eigener Sache: Wann hat euch die Tussi die man im Krankenhaus von Santa Monica mit eigenem Blut retten kann eigentlich gefunden? Ich bin mittlerweile (beim 2. Durchspielen mit nem Malk) bereits in Downtown und habe auch schon das Elizabeth Dane Quest vom Prinzen abgeholt aber die ist noch nicht aufgetaucht.


----------



## wandi (25. November 2004)

Also ich bin total begeist vom Spiel, hänge jetzt aber schon seit gestern an einem verdammt schwierigen Rätsel fest!!!
In der oben beschriebenen Quest (ist nach der Infiltration des Schiffs) muss man schauen was mit dem Malkavianer Oberhaupt Grout (Denke jedenfalls so ist sein Name) los ist daher er sich nicht mehr meldet.
Auf jeden Fall ist dort so ein extrem schwieriges Schalterrätsel:
es gibt 3 Schalter, jeder Schalter stellt etwas dar (Zeit, Geist und beobachtung glaub ich )
auf jeden Fall muss man mit den 3 Schaltern verschiedene Türen öffnen

Also falls jemand schon diese Quest absolviert und auch geschafft habt so schreibt mir bitte!!! Möchte unbedingt weiterspielen.

Ps: jetzt schon danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## EZ-Roller (25. November 2004)

Iceman am 25.11.2004 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> raven1982 am 25.11.2004 17:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm, bei mir war das bis jetzt immer (Nosferatu, Tremere, Toreador) die Einladung vom Tremere-Oberhaupt in/nach Downtown... D.h. ich habe keine Möglichkeit das Apartmant zu bekommen..?

Bei mir (Tremere) ist das Mädchen vor LaCroix bescheidener Hütte aufgetaucht, nachdem ich die ... ähh das "Schiff"  untersucht habe.

Ich habe gerade nochmal mit einem Toreador angefangen und bin in Santa Monica praktisch fertig, da ist mit plötzlich aufgefallen bzw. wieder eingefallen, dass es ja noch diesen Computerladen ("Megahurtz") in dem Gässchen gibt. Die Tür ist per Keycard verschlossen... Hat jemand 'nen dezenten Hinweis, welche Quest in den Laden führt..? Oder kommt das erst später irgendwann. Mein Hauptcharakter ist nämlich auch erst in Hollywood unterwegs.


----------



## Iceman (25. November 2004)

wandi am 25.11.2004 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall ist dort so ein extrem schwieriges Schalterrätsel:
> es gibt 3 Schalter, jeder Schalter stellt etwas dar (Zeit, Geist und beobachtung glaub ich )
> auf jeden Fall muss man mit den 3 Schaltern verschiedene Türen öffnen
> 
> ...



Von den Schaltern unten (wo der eine Verrückte dauernd drann zieht) geht nur der linke. Wenn du den einmal benutzt müsste eine Animation kommen in der eine Tür auf geht. Durch diese musst du dann durch und weiter.



Spoiler



Später kommst du dann in einen Raum wo zwei Fenster drin sind die in einen anderen Raum zeigen der genauso aussieht. Dort solltest du den Kamin mal genauer untersuchen





			
				EZ-Roller am 25.11.2004 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, bei mir war das bis jetzt immer (Nosferatu, Tremere, Toreador) die Einladung vom Tremere-Oberhaupt in/nach Downtown... D.h. ich habe keine Möglichkeit das Apartmant zu bekommen..?



Die Tremere Einladung kriegt jeder Charakter. Das Haven im Tremere Haus können nur Tremere bekommen.



			
				EZ-Roller am 25.11.2004 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir (Tremere) ist das Mädchen vor LaCroix bescheidener Hütte aufgetaucht, nachdem ich die ... ähh das "Schiff"  untersucht habe.



In nem anderen Forum hab ich gelesen, dass sie nach Grouts Haus da stand, scheint also verschieden zu sein. Mal weiterspielen...



			
				EZ-Roller am 25.11.2004 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade nochmal mit einem Toreador angefangen und bin in Santa Monica praktisch fertig, da ist mit plötzlich aufgefallen bzw. wieder eingefallen, dass es ja noch diesen Computerladen ("Megahurtz") in dem Gässchen gibt. Die Tür ist per Keycard verschlossen... Hat jemand 'nen dezenten Hinweis, welche Quest in den Laden führt..? Oder kommt das erst später irgendwann. Mein Hauptcharakter ist nämlich auch erst in Hollywood unterwegs.



Den Quest kriegst du in Hollywood von einem Nosferatu, also erst wenn du durch die Kanalisation und Katakomben durch bist.



Spoiler



Genauer: Von dem Computerfreak gibts den Quest.


----------



## EZ-Roller (25. November 2004)

Iceman am 25.11.2004 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> wandi am 25.11.2004 18:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahh, merci beacoup!

Junge, Junge - was für ein geiles Spiel. Technisch nicht ganz einwandfrei, aber da sieht man mal wieder, dass gescheites Storytelling im Endeffekt ein gutes Spiel ausmacht...


----------



## KurzerFZ2 (25. November 2004)

hab mal ne frage:
ich hab zZ das problem mit dem absturz des spils:


Spoiler



nach dem ich in das boot bin und damit wegfahren will


ihr habt zwar ein paar mal ne erklärung gepostet aber ich ähm... komm damit nich ganz zurecht...mein englisch is nicht das beste   könnte mir das mal bitte jemand auf deutsch erklären das ich es versteh?
wär echt nett....


----------



## El_Cativo (25. November 2004)

KurzerFZ2 am 25.11.2004 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal ne frage:
> ich hab zZ das problem mit dem absturz des spils:
> 
> 
> ...


Kein Thema:
Also zunächst musst du das Spiel mit Konsolen Funktion starten.
Dazu im Starmenü unter "Ausführen" gehen, die exe Datei raussuchen und dahinter ein "-console" setzen. (ohne " ")
(da muss dan z.B stehen:
"c:\vampire bloodlines\vampire.exe" -console )
(Alternativ kann man dass -console auch in der Verknüpfung an den Pfad ranhängen.
Dann das Spiel starten (also entweder in ausführen oder über die geänderte Verknüpfung). Im Spiel bis ganz nah an das Boot laufen aber nicht reinspringen. nun mit ^ die Konsole öffnen (am besten vorher mit Esc ins Hauptmenü wechseln weil es sonst bei manchen einfriert) und folgende Befehle in die Konsole eingeben und jeweils bestätigen:
SaveJohansen()
changelevel2 la_hub_1 taxi_landmark
(ausser als Nosferatu dort musst du dann eingeben:
changelevel2 la_hub_1 sewer_map_landmark)
(Gross und kleinschreibung ist hierbei zu beachten.)
Dannach solltest du dich vor dem Ventrue Tower wiederfinden (bzw in der Kanalisation als Nosferatu).....


----------



## Rhaegar (25. November 2004)

Iceman am 25.11.2004 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst die ganze Zeit nett zum Prinzen sein, sonst gibts das Apartment nicht.



Öhm ... ^^ ... meine Malk-Lady macht sich nur die ganze Zeit über den Spassmacher (=Prinz) lustig, lacht ihn regelrecht aus, und das Massaker (0 Überlebende) auf dem Schiff hat ihm auch nicht gefallen  Vampires are bad, u know ...


----------



## El_Cativo (26. November 2004)

Rhaegar am 25.11.2004 23:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 25.11.2004 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja meine Malklady hat den Jester auch immer schön geärgert....

PS: Bin gerade fertig geworden. Sclicht und einfach Weltklasse. das Spiel zieht zum Ende hin echt nochmal richtig an. Und das Beste: Es gibt noch einen Haufen weiterer Clans die auch gespielt werden wollen und weitere Varianten die gesehen werden wollen


----------



## HanFred (26. November 2004)

die quest für Imalia wird bei mir als versaut gewertet, sie behauptet einfach, ich sei erwischt wirden, was aber definitiv nicht stimmt!  
ich hoffe mal, dass mir da nichts allzu wichtiges entgeht, hab nämlich schon viel weiter gespielt und werde das nicht mehr wiederholen.
regt mich echt auf, hab ich doch sonst alles perfekt lösen können  
noch eine frage: was ist das "haus des Giovanni"? war ich da schon, wenn ich in chinatown bin? mir fehlt noch das buch für Patsy...
das malkavianerhaus und das auf den hollywood-hills waren es kaum, da hab ich mich dummgesucht. ich es die hütte vor dem ventrue-tower? da kann ich noch nicht rein.


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (26. November 2004)

Wo soll ich eigentlich nach dem Sabbat gemetzel im Hotel in Downtown hingehen. Der Prinz sagt mir nur ich solle zu den Anarchen?!?!  Im last round etwa?? Da gibts gar nix...


----------



## Zeitkind (26. November 2004)

mein_kleiner_Tod am 26.11.2004 06:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo soll ich eigentlich nach dem Sabbat gemetzel im Hotel in Downtown hingehen. Der Prinz sagt mir nur ich solle zu den Anarchen?!?!  Im last round etwa?? Da gibts gar nix...






Spoiler



Jo, ins Last Round und dort mit Damsel sprechen (glaub ich, wenn nicht mit den anderen halt), und nach Nines fragen. Die sagt dir dann das der im Griffith Park ist, und da gehts dann auch weiter


----------



## El_Cativo (26. November 2004)

HanFred am 26.11.2004 01:33 schrieb:
			
		

> die quest für Imalia wird bei mir als versaut gewertet, sie behauptet einfach, ich sei erwischt wirden, was aber definitiv nicht stimmt!
> ich hoffe mal, dass mir da nichts allzu wichtiges entgeht, hab nämlich schon viel weiter gespielt und werde das nicht mehr wiederholen.
> regt mich echt auf, hab ich doch sonst alles perfekt lösen können
> noch eine frage: was ist das "haus des Giovanni"? war ich da schon, wenn ich in chinatown bin? mir fehlt noch das buch für Patsy...
> das malkavianerhaus und das auf den hollywood-hills waren es kaum, da hab ich mich dummgesucht. ich es die hütte vor dem ventrue-tower? da kann ich noch nicht rein.


Keine Sorge du kommst noch zum Giovanni Haus. Und du wirst es definitiv wissen, wenn du da bist. Da du jetzt in Chinatwown bist, dauert es auch nicht mehr lange........


----------



## Killerschwein (26. November 2004)

Wie werd ich die Dumme Tussi eigentlich los die in Hollywood vor dem einen Restaurant werwischt und meint mich zu kennen ?? ( ja sie wird mich kennen bevor ich Vampir wurde soviel weiß ich auch )
Immer Vorbeischleichen oder sie in Trance versetzen stresst nen bisl.
Und wenn ich se Anspreche kann ich sagen was ich will sie ruft irgendwen an und ich bin nen maskeradenpunkt los und des will ich net.
MFg Killerschwein


----------



## El_Cativo (26. November 2004)

Killerschwein am 26.11.2004 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie werd ich die Dumme Tussi eigentlich los die in Hollywood vor dem einen Restaurant werwischt und meint mich zu kennen ?? ( ja sie wird mich kennen bevor ich Vampir wurde soviel weiß ich auch )
> Immer Vorbeischleichen oder sie in Trance versetzen stresst nen bisl.
> Und wenn ich se Anspreche kann ich sagen was ich will sie ruft irgendwen an und ich bin nen maskeradenpunkt los und des will ich net.
> MFg Killerschwein


Naja, ich als Malkavianer habe sie meinen Wahnsinn spüren lassen, und ihr eingeredet, ich sei ihre Schlidkröte, die sie vor Jahren das Klo runtergespült hat....muhuahaha
Müsste aber auch als nicht Malk mit hoch genuger Überredungsstufe funktionieren.....


----------



## Oxydonth (26. November 2004)

DAS finde ich ziemlich komisch! Ich bin Brucha (so richtig geschrieben???) Sie ist bei mir auch gekommen und ich hab ihr gesagt, dass sie bei mir nichts mehr zu kamellen hat und, dass sie mich schnellstens vergessen solle! Sie ist dann gegangen und ich hab nichts abgezogen bekommen!


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (26. November 2004)

Zeitkind am 26.11.2004 08:59 schrieb:
			
		

> mein_kleiner_Tod am 26.11.2004 06:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Komisch. Die sagt mir nichts dergleichen. Ich werd mal einen älteren Spielstand laden und hoffen...


----------



## KurzerFZ2 (26. November 2004)

thx,El_Cativo für die erklärung....jetzt dürfte ich es auch hinbekommen  
welchen clan findet ihr denn am coolsten?


----------



## Iceman (26. November 2004)

KurzerFZ2 am 26.11.2004 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> welchen clan findet ihr denn am coolsten?



Definitiv die Malkavians. Die haben die geilsten Dialogoptionen, mit Dementation und Obfuscate 2 gute Disziplinen (auch wenn Auspex imo recht überflüssig ist) und die Malk Frauen haben die nettesten Klamotten


----------



## El_Cativo (26. November 2004)

Iceman am 26.11.2004 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> KurzerFZ2 am 26.11.2004 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Zustimm*
Bisher find ich die Malkis auch am coolsten..........


----------



## Killerschwein (26. November 2004)

Jo irgendwie scheint es bei mir nen Bug zu geben denn die steht nun mitten auf der Strasse und sagt aber nix mehr nachdem sie auf mich zugerannt kam und ich sie einfach in Trace gesetzt habe und abgehauen bin ^^.


----------



## RemuSII (26. November 2004)

Guten Abend!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich bin erst in Downtown.
Ich habe den Auftrag erhalten die Pest zu bekämpfen.
Nun habe ich auch die eine Person getroffen, welche unter dem russischen Mafiaboss wohnte.
Auf dem Rückweg zum "Last Round" habe ich noch eine Obdachlose getroffen, welche mir sagte ich solle einen Dosen_bill beim "Last Round" finden.
Nachdem ich meiner Auftraggeberin gesagt habe, das Part eins erledigt sei, sagte sie mir ich solle Obdachlos fragen und Versammlungsraum fiel auch.
Mein Problem:  Dieser Obdachlose Dosen-Bill ist nirgends zu finden.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## El_Cativo (26. November 2004)

RemuSII am 26.11.2004 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend!
> 
> Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich bin erst in Downtown.
> Ich habe den Auftrag erhalten die Pest zu bekämpfen.
> ...


Der steht in einer der dunklen Seitengassen, nicht weit vom Last Round entfernt. Ich kann dir jetzt leider keine exakte Wegbeschreibung dahin geben.....ist schon ne weile her. Bist du sicher dass du wirklich dei Seitengassen komplett abgeklappert hast ??.

EDIT: Habgrade noch mal einen älteren Spielstand geladen und nachgeguckt. Also, wenn du aus dem Last Round rauskommst, musst du direkt gerade aus in die Gasse rein (du läufst auf eine Tür mit einer kleinen Treppe davor zu). Diese Gasse macht dann einen rechtsknick und gleich wieder einen Linksknick. Diesen beiden Knicks folgend müsstest du ihn dann antreffen. Er steht bei einer grösserern Mülltonne. (Am Ende der Gasse liegt ein dreckige Matraze, nur um sicher zu gehen, dass du in der richtigen Gasse bist)


----------



## Thodin_33 (26. November 2004)

El_Cativo am 26.11.2004 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Killerschwein am 26.11.2004 11:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für Leute ohne erweiterte Dialogoptionen:
Habe nach dem Dialog einfach mit der 38er in die Luft und vor ihr auf die Strasse geballert. Da ist sie schreiend weggerannt. Kein Maskeradebruch...puhhh....  Wollte sie net umlegen wg Menschlichkeit, aber so funzt es auch....


----------



## RemuSII (26. November 2004)

Der steht in einer der dunklen Seitengassen, nicht weit vom Last Round entfernt. Ich kann dir jetzt leider keine exakte Wegbeschreibung dahin geben.....ist schon ne weile her. Bist du sicher dass du wirklich dei Seitengassen komplett abgeklappert hast ??.

EDIT: Habgrade noch mal einen älteren Spielstand geladen und nachgeguckt. Also, wenn du aus dem Last Round rauskommst, musst du direkt gerade aus in die Gasse rein (du läufst auf eine Tür mit einer kleinen Treppe davor zu). Diese Gasse macht dann einen rechtsknick und gleich wieder einen Linksknick. Diesen beiden Knicks folgend müsstest du ihn dann antreffen. Er steht bei einer grösserern Mülltonne. (Am Ende der Gasse liegt ein dreckige Matraze, nur um sicher zu gehen, dass du in der richtigen Gasse bist) [/quote]



Vielen Dank
Ich habe den nicht gesehen. Hinter der Tonne. 
Ich dachte, es wäre auch so einer von denen, die umherwandern.
Da bin ich wohl 4 mal an dem vorbei gelaufen.
nochmals thx


----------



## Thodin_33 (26. November 2004)

Also gut ich gebe auf und poste auch mal eine Frage: Wie kann man den Zombiezermetzelquest auf dem Friedhof in Hollywood lösen? Man muss die Viecher ja von beiden Toren Fernhalten und 5 mins lang verhindern das sie eines aufbrechen. Aber ich kann unmöglich gleichzeitig beide Tore freihalten. Ich renne schon wie ein irrer mit der Spass15 und der Pumpgun rum und zerledere die Zombies wie am Fliessband, aber immer schaffen sie es doch ein Tor zu öffnen   Frage wie habt ihr das geschafft...ich versuche immer hin und her zu rennen wie ein wilder...funzt aber net. Mein Bestes waren 4 mins und 30 secs....


----------



## Iceman (26. November 2004)

Thodin_33 am 26.11.2004 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Also gut ich gebe auf und poste auch mal eine Frage: Wie kann man den Zombiezermetzelquest auf dem Friedhof in Hollywood lösen? Man muss die Viecher ja von beiden Toren Fernhalten und 5 mins lang verhindern das sie eines aufbrechen. Aber ich kann unmöglich gleichzeitig beide Tore freihalten. Ich renne schon wie ein irrer mit der Spass15 und der Pumpgun rum und zerledere die Zombies wie am Fliessband, aber immer schaffen sie es doch ein Tor zu öffnen   Frage wie habt ihr das geschafft...ich versuche immer hin und her zu rennen wie ein wilder...funzt aber net. Mein Bestes waren 4 mins und 30 secs....



Ich hab das garnicht gemacht  Mit genug Persuasion kannst du ihm anbieten eine Nutte holen zu gehen und wenn du nen weiblichen Vampir spielst kannst du ihn selbst ... äh ... versorgen


----------



## PaFFy2000 (26. November 2004)

Iceman am 26.11.2004 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Thodin_33 am 26.11.2004 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weiß einer von euch wo muddy steckt ? Das scheint ja irgendwas mit Karneval des Todes zutun zu haben , also ich habe den Kumple von Muddy tot gefunden und der Penner hat mir die Hinweise gegegeben aber jetzt komme ich in beiden Quests nicht weiter


----------



## Iceman (26. November 2004)

PaFFy2000 am 26.11.2004 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> weiß einer von euch wo muddy steckt ? Das scheint ja irgendwas mit Karneval des Todes zutun zu haben , also ich habe den Kumple von Muddy tot gefunden und der Penner hat mir die Hinweise gegegeben aber jetzt komme ich in beiden Quests nicht weiter



An der Stelle wo du die aufgehängte Leiche und den Penner gefunden hast müsstest du einen Schlüssel aufgesammelt haben. Der ist für ein Zimmer im Lucky Star Motel in Hollywood.


----------



## PaFFy2000 (26. November 2004)

dab2212 am 24.11.2004 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> War schon jemand in Downtown in dem Haus, wo das Filmteam ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo ist denn das haus des Filmteams ? Meinst du die die das Snuff-Video gedreht haben oder jemand anderes ?


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (27. November 2004)

PaFFy2000 am 26.11.2004 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> dab2212 am 24.11.2004 20:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Auf den spoiler hin mal: Er ist in den Skyline Apartments in seiner Wohnung. Die liegt im Zweiten Stock nur mal so. Man kann durch den Keller und dann das Ventilationssystem rein oder durch die Tür, wenn man den Code hat (brauchte man überhaupt einen?). Er verkriecht sich im Wandschrank seines Schlafzimmers.

Ich habe auch noch ein kleines Problem in Chinatown. Mich beordert so ein Typ, den ich Mandarin nennen soll in dieses Fu Syndicate Gebäude. Bei seinem dritten Test - diesen dämlichen Rotoren, die mich zerfleischen sollen - komme ich nicht weiter, weil sich die Tür nicht öffnet. Ist das ein Bug? Oder muss ich etwas bestimmtes tun, damit ich durch komme. Ich habe mir schon überlegt den Arm auf den Boden zu schmeißen, den man in Gimble's Prothesenladen bekommt, weil er ja sehen möchte wie ich meine Gliedmaßen regeneriere. Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## Oxydonth (27. November 2004)

> Du musst einfach auf die grauen "Platten" hinter den Gittern schiessen, oder schlagen, dann fiunktionieren die Rotoren nicht mehr und du kannst durch![/spoiler]


----------



## redfield (27. November 2004)

Ich verzweifle gerade in der Kanalisation unter Hollywood. Ich habe den Typen der diese auf Händen laufende Wesen erschaffen hat, erledigt und bin jetzt in der Kanalisation und will die Nosferatu suchen. Allerdings bin ich jetzt in deiner Sackgasse. Ich sehe durch die Gitter einen großen Raum mit einem Becken ich kann aber von beiden Seiten nicht hinein. Wenn ich von oben durch einen Schacht hinein will ist auch der Weg versperrt. 

Ich könnte zwar auf der anderen Seite in ein kleines Büro, von dort aus komme ich aber nur zu einer weiteren versperrten Tür oder in die "normale" Kanalisation   

Wo muss ich hin?


----------



## Thodin_33 (27. November 2004)

redfield am 27.11.2004 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verzweifle gerade in der Kanalisation unter Hollywood. Ich habe den Typen der diese auf Händen laufende Wesen erschaffen hat, erledigt und bin jetzt in der Kanalisation und will die Nosferatu suchen. Allerdings bin ich jetzt in deiner Sackgasse. Ich sehe durch die Gitter einen großen Raum mit einem Becken ich kann aber von beiden Seiten nicht hinein. Wenn ich von oben durch einen Schacht hinein will ist auch der Weg versperrt.
> 
> Ich könnte zwar auf der anderen Seite in ein kleines Büro, von dort aus komme ich aber nur zu einer weiteren versperrten Tür oder in die "normale" Kanalisation
> 
> Wo muss ich hin?



Ganz einfach (habe da aber auch ewig gesucht). Im Büro hängt eine Karte wo diese kleinen runden Tunnel eingezeichnet sind. Einer führt hinter die Gitter. Gehe vom Büro aus rechts herum (an den ersten 3 Öfffnungen vorbei) den Gang entlang der zum vergitterten Raum führt. Lange bevor man am Gitter ankommt, sieht man rechts in der Wand die besagten runden Tunneleingänge. Glaube wenn man den zweiten benutzt kommt man dann hinter die Gitter. Geh aber vorher noch mal an die Oberfläche und decke dich mit allem Möglichen ein. Falls du auf Waffen setzt bunkere viel Muni, mir ist sie ausgegangen...ist nicht schön.


Meine Frage: Irgendwann fragte Mercurio ob ich Interesse an einem Sturmgewehr habe. Wenn man mit Ja antwortet öffnet sich der Kaufbildschirm, aber: Ein Gewehr ist nicht im Inventory  Bei der Spass15 war es ja ähnlich: Er fragt, man sagt ja...und kann sie kaufen. Was läuft bei dem Gewehr jetzt falsch? Ist es ein Bug? Oder wird es später geliefert? Kann jedenfalls nicht eher ruhig schlafen bis ich es habe.....helft


----------



## redfield (27. November 2004)

> Ganz einfach (habe da aber auch ewig gesucht). Im Büro hängt eine Karte wo diese kleinen runden Tunnel eingezeichnet sind. Einer führt hinter die Gitter. Gehe vom Büro aus rechts herum (an den ersten 3 Öfffnungen vorbei) den Gang entlang der zum vergitterten Raum führt. Lange bevor man am Gitter ankommt, sieht man rechts in der Wand die besagten runden Tunneleingänge. Glaube wenn man den zweiten benutzt kommt man dann hinter die Gitter. Geh aber vorher noch mal an die Oberfläche und decke dich mit allem Möglichen ein. Falls du auf Waffen setzt bunkere viel Muni, mir ist sie ausgegangen...ist nicht schön.



Danke! Allerdings hänge ich jetzt wieder. Heute ist nicht mein Tag glaube ich. Ich muss in Reservour 1 oder 2, allerdings kann ich sie nicht fluten wenn nicht die Pumpe aktiviert ist. Bei aktivierter Pumpe kann ich allerdings nicht schwimmen, irgendwas übersehe ich da doch oder?


----------



## Iceman (27. November 2004)

redfield am 27.11.2004 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke! Allerdings hänge ich jetzt wieder. Heute ist nicht mein Tag glaube ich. Ich muss in Reservour 1 oder 2, allerdings kann ich sie nicht fluten wenn nicht die Pumpe aktiviert ist. Bei aktivierter Pumpe kann ich allerdings nicht schwimmen, irgendwas übersehe ich da doch oder?



Du musst einfach schnell genug sein. Also die Pumpen ausschalten, warten bis die Reservoirs leer sind, dann die Pumpen wieder anschalten und so schnell wie möglich durch den Gang schwimmen.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (27. November 2004)

Hi,
ich hab mal 2 Fragen.

1. Ich bin zwar schon etwas weiter, habe aber noch immer nicht den Auftrag erledigt wo man Mercurio ein Schmwerzmittel geben muss. Wo finde ich das Schmerzmittel? Im Krankenhaus habe ich keines gefunden?

2. Wann genau ist denn jetzt die Autom. Verteilung an oder aus? Denn einmal macht er es bei mir Automatisch und einmal nicht. Ich möchte es natürlich lieber selber machen. Ist sie wenn zb. da steht Automatische Verteilung ein nun wirklich ein oder aktiviert man sie dann? 

Sorry, für diese 2 dummen fragen.


----------



## Iceman (27. November 2004)

SPEEDI007 am 27.11.2004 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich hab mal 2 Fragen.
> 
> 1. Ich bin zwar schon etwas weiter, habe aber noch immer nicht den Auftrag erledigt wo man Mercurio ein Schmwerzmittel geben muss. Wo finde ich das Schmerzmittel? Im Krankenhaus habe ich keines gefunden?



Gibts im Krankenhaus im Zimmer von nem Arzt. Wenn du durch die Vordertür reingehst am Schalter vorbei, dann links bis zur Glastür, dann rechts den Gang runter die Tür auf der linken Seite iirc. Aber du findest auch sonst noch an einigen Stellen Schmerzmittel im Spiel (die später afaik nur noch zum verkaufen gut sind)



			
				SPEEDI007 am 27.11.2004 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Wann genau ist denn jetzt die Autom. Verteilung an oder aus? Denn einmal macht er es bei mir Automatisch und einmal nicht. Ich möchte es natürlich lieber selber machen. Ist sie wenn zb. da steht Automatische Verteilung ein nun wirklich ein oder aktiviert man sie dann?
> 
> Sorry, für diese 2 dummen fragen.



Wenn da steht "Automatische Verteilung Ein" ist sie aus. Auf dem Button steht also drauf was passiert wenn du draufdrückst und nicht die aktuelle Einstellung.


----------



## redfield (27. November 2004)

Iceman am 27.11.2004 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst einfach schnell genug sein. Also die Pumpen ausschalten, warten bis die Reservoirs leer sind, dann die Pumpen wieder anschalten und so schnell wie möglich durch den Gang schwimmen.



Nochmal Danke!


Kennt jemand zufällig das Serverpasswort für die letzte Hubmission in Chinatown. Meine Hackfähigkeit ist gerade hoch genug um das Passwort für den Tresor zu knacken, aber nicht um in netsecurity einzusteigen. Irgendwie fies, jetzt schleiche ich mich in 3 Häuser ein und jetzt scheitert die letzte Mission an meiner Hackfähigkeit. Ich finde in den PC´s der Angestellten leider keinen Hinweis auf das Passwort, nur auf das des Safes aber das habe ich ja schon.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (27. November 2004)

@Iceman: Danke dir.


----------



## Exekutor (27. November 2004)

Iceman am 27.11.2004 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> redfield am 27.11.2004 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und dann? Ich mach genau das, aber dann bin ich in dem !! leeren !! Reservoir und da gibts keinen Ausweg. Nur ein Loch oben in der Decke, aber ich kann ja keine 10 meter hochspringen   Die Reservoirs sollen zwar geflutet sein, die sind aber leer   Irgendwelche Lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## redfield (27. November 2004)

Exekutor am 27.11.2004 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 27.11.2004 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Exekutor (27. November 2004)

das mach ich ja, aber die scheiß reservoirs sind trotzdem nicht geflutet, obwohl der "ventilator" aktiviert is  
Ich enttflute sie, dann flute ich sie wieder, schwimm schnell hin, dann ist das reservoir aber immer noch leer -.-


----------



## PaFFy2000 (27. November 2004)

Exekutor am 27.11.2004 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> das mach ich ja, aber die scheiß reservoirs sind trotzdem nicht geflutet, obwohl der "ventilator" aktiviert is
> Ich enttflute sie, dann flute ich sie wieder, schwimm schnell hin, dann ist das reservoir aber immer noch leer -.-



dann nimm das andere ! eins von beiden ist tatsächlich noch leer aber bei dem anderen kannst du nach oben durchschwimmen


----------



## PaFFy2000 (28. November 2004)

FlyingHeadbutt am 27.11.2004 06:36 schrieb:
			
		

> PaFFy2000 am 26.11.2004 23:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was meinst du mit spoiler ?

Also ich habe keine Frau im Keller gefunden wo soll die sein und was will die ? Und auch niemanden im 2ten Stock in den Skyline Apartments ( die in Downtown ) sondern nur Autoradios .

Und zum Muddy-Quest, ich kann in keinen Wohnung im Lucky-Star( Außer der wo ich den Hinweis zum Snuff-Video bekomme )  ich habe einen Schlüssel aber weiß nicht ob der bei der Leiche war ( der heißt  "Schlüssel zur Carsons Wohnung" ) ist das der richtige ? wenn nicht wo genau liegt dieser Schlüssel denn um Muddy zu finden ? 

Achja weiß nur noch so nebenbei, weiß jemand was ich mit dem Buch der Giovanni soll, oder mit der Götzenstatue aus dem Museum ? 
*

gruß an alle Camarilla und Anarchen *


----------



## Iceman (28. November 2004)

PaFFy2000 am 28.11.2004 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> was meinst du mit spoiler ?



Als Spoiler bezeichnet man eine Textpassage die vielleicht Infos enthält die der Leser noch nicht hat oder nicht haben will weil sie Teil von der Story oder ähnliches verraten können.



			
				PaFFy2000 am 28.11.2004 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe keine Frau im Keller gefunden wo soll die sein und was will die ? Und auch niemanden im 2ten Stock in den Skyline Apartments ( die in Downtown ) sondern nur Autoradios .



Die Frau ist im Keller des verlassenen Hospitals in Downtown (wenn du aus dem Venture Tower raus kommst rechts und dann einfach nur geradeaus)



			
				PaFFy2000 am 28.11.2004 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zum Muddy-Quest, ich kann in keinen Wohnung im Lucky-Star( Außer der wo ich den Hinweis zum Snuff-Video bekomme )  ich habe einen Schlüssel aber weiß nicht ob der bei der Leiche war ( der heißt  "Schlüssel zur Carsons Wohnung" ) ist das der richtige ? wenn nicht wo genau liegt dieser Schlüssel denn um Muddy zu finden ?



Den Schlüssel für das Lucky Star müsstest du bei der kopflosen Leiche aufgesammelt haben. Der Schlüssel zu Carsons Wohnung ist für die Wohnung gegenüber Mercurios in Santa Monica und den solltest du schon lange gebraucht haben.



			
				PaFFy2000 am 28.11.2004 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja weiß nur noch so nebenbei, weiß jemand was ich mit dem Buch der Giovanni soll, oder mit der Götzenstatue aus dem Museum ?



Diese kannst du, für eine Belohnung, an die Frau aus dem Keller des verlassenen Hospitals weitergeben.


----------



## Mauzie (28. November 2004)

Hoi

hab nen kleines problem in Chinatown und zwar bei Fu Industires oder wie das heisst ich bin glaub nu beim 5ten test (der mit den stromschlägen)  und hab schon einiges versucht von platte zu platte hüpfen bzw. versucht immer vom boden weg zu sein wenn wieder nen schlag kommt.... komme da aber ned weiter kratze immer ab und weiter durch die nächste tür geht auch ned.... kann mir da wer helfen ???


----------



## Iceman (28. November 2004)

Mauzie am 28.11.2004 02:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi
> 
> hab nen kleines problem in Chinatown und zwar bei Fu Industires oder wie das heisst ich bin glaub nu beim 5ten test (der mit den stromschlägen)  und hab schon einiges versucht von platte zu platte hüpfen bzw. versucht immer vom boden weg zu sein wenn wieder nen schlag kommt.... komme da aber ned weiter kratze immer ab und weiter durch die nächste tür geht auch ned.... kann mir da wer helfen ???



Ich  hab einfach auf die Blitzdinger an der Decke geschossen und irgendwann sind die kaputt gegangen.


----------



## PaFFy2000 (28. November 2004)

Iceman am 28.11.2004 02:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Mauzie am 28.11.2004 02:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus!

Danke für eure Hilfe damit habe ich jetzt wohl ( denke ich zumindest ) fast alle Nebenquests gelöst. Bin jetzt im Park und haue vor dem Werwolf ab, muss ich einfach 3 min lang versuchen im auszuweichen oder wie habt ihr das gelöst ?

gruß paffy 

Achja warum konnte man eigentlich nicht mit den Japsen gemeinsame Sache machen, die sind mir irgendwie lieber als der schwule Prinz oder die Punks


----------



## Iceman (28. November 2004)

PaFFy2000 am 28.11.2004 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe damit habe ich jetzt wohl ( denke ich zumindest ) fast alle Nebenquests gelöst. Bin jetzt im Park und haue vor dem Werwolf ab, muss ich einfach 3 min lang versuchen im auszuweichen oder wie habt ihr das gelöst ?



Man kann dem entweder 3 Minuten lang ausweichen (gibt son paar Stellen wo er nicht oder nur selten hinkommt wie beispielsweise hinter dem Teleskop die Plattform) oder man kann ihn auch töten, wie das genau geht weiss ich aber grad nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Gibt dann mehr XP.


----------



## KurzerFZ2 (28. November 2004)

ich hab auch mal wider ein problem:


Spoiler



ich kämpfe gerade gegen ming-xiao(oder wie die dame heißt) und schaffe es einfach nicht sie zu besiegen...ich bin voll am verzweifeln....habs mit dem flammenwerfer usw. versucht aber am ende lebt sie immer noch...und wenn ich ihre tentakel abschlage kommn ja immer mehr von der.....gibts da einen trick? oder muss man einfach nur hacken/schießen??


----------



## preacher79 (28. November 2004)

Ich habe ein Problem in der Kanalisation von Hollywood. Nach der Sache mit den Reservoirs komme ich in einen Raum wo so ein Freak auf mich wartet der von der Decke baumelt, den hab ich erledigt, jetzt gehts aber nirgends weiter, gerade aus ist ein vergitterter Bogen über mir ist ein Ventilator, es liegen ein paar Leichen raum, ein paar Fässer sind da und Stahlträger. Ich kann die Lampen die rumhängen bewegen aber sonst nichts, wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Iceman (28. November 2004)

KurzerFZ2 am 28.11.2004 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch mal wider ein problem:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Einfach nur Hacken/Schiessen. Die abgeschlagenen Tentakel werden übrigens erst zu so kleinen Viechern die sich dann in die Ecken verziehen, die halten nicht viel aus und wenn du die tötest wächst zwar das Tentakel nach, aber wenigstens hast du nicht mit mehreren Monstern zu kämpfen 



			
				preacher79 am 28.11.2004 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Problem in der Kanalisation von Hollywood. Nach der Sache mit den Reservoirs komme ich in einen Raum wo so ein Freak auf mich wartet der von der Decke baumelt, den hab ich erledigt, jetzt gehts aber nirgends weiter, gerade aus ist ein vergitterter Bogen über mir ist ein Ventilator, es liegen ein paar Leichen raum, ein paar Fässer sind da und Stahlträger. Ich kann die Lampen die rumhängen bewegen aber sonst nichts, wer kann mir helfen?



Links müsste ein tiefes Loch sein und an der Wand ein Auslass wo Wasser raus kommt. Dort ist auch ein kleiner Vorsprung der an der Wand entlang führt. Du musst auf diesen drauf und dann durch das Lüftungsgitter hinter dem Wasser.


----------



## KurzerFZ2 (28. November 2004)

nja aber  wenn ich auf die einschlage verliert die nur gaaaanz langsam die energie und wenn die mich ein paar mal erwischt verlier ich einen großteil meiner energie..........ich verzweifel noch.............welche waffe ist denn am besten für die geeignet?


----------



## TheRookie (28. November 2004)

KurzerFZ2 am 28.11.2004 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> nja aber  wenn ich auf die einschlage verliert die nur gaaaanz langsam die energie und wenn die mich ein paar mal erwischt verlier ich einen großteil meiner energie..........ich verzweifel noch.............welche waffe ist denn am besten für die geeignet?



ich hab sie erst mal mit dem flammenwerfer bearbeitet und dann die auto-schrotflinte genommen. am besten auf full auto stellen. 
ach ja und ich hab mich feige hinter so einem fackeldingsbums versteckt, da hat sie mich nicht erwischt, weiß aber nicht ob das immer geht.

auch mal ne frage:
hat schon jemand den quest von garry gelöst, den man über ne email bekommt? wird ja nicht im questlog verzeichnet...


----------



## Vampire16 (28. November 2004)

Hy. 

Ich komme auch bei der einen quest mit der Gallery nicht weiter. Bin da nun drin, aber kann keine Gemälde zerschneiden.

Da sind dauernd diese roten Kreise, die mich daran hindern und ich weiß wirklich nicht wie ich da die Gemälde mit dem Messer zerschneiden kann.

Bitte sagt mir schnell Bescheid. Genau.

Tschau.


----------



## Cycle (28. November 2004)

äHH ich habe mich nun nicht hier zu 100% durchgearbeitet aber kann ich irgendwie das abstürzen nach der flucht aus dem leopold-gebäude "umgehen" also verhinderen das ich zum windows bildschirm zurückfliege?
THX im voraus


----------



## The_Sisko (28. November 2004)

Vampire16 am 28.11.2004 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hy.
> 
> Ich komme auch bei der einen quest mit der Gallery nicht weiter. Bin da nun drin, aber kann keine Gemälde zerschneiden.
> 
> ...



Du musst chronologisch vorgehen! Erst zerschneide das Bild in dem Kain noch ein Kind ist und den Bischof umbringt, dann erscheint ihm Gott, dann trifft er Lilith und zu guter letzt tötet er sie! Wenn du die Bilder in der Reihenfolge zerschneidest wird es klappen!


----------



## iam-cool (28. November 2004)

Cycle am 28.11.2004 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> äHH ich habe mich nun nicht hier zu 100% durchgearbeitet aber kann ich irgendwie das abstürzen nach der flucht aus dem leopold-gebäude "umgehen" also verhinderen das ich zum windows bildschirm zurückfliege?
> THX im voraus



Ja das frage ich mich auch, genau das passiert bei mir auch immer.................


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (28. November 2004)

Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem, bei dem es sich auch um einen Bug handeln könnte. Ich muss ins Leopoldgesellschaftsgebäudedingsi rein aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht. Ich komme in das normale Gebäude und habe da auch beide Stockwerke sauber aufgeräumt und  alles durchsucht. Irgendwie geht es da nicht weiter. Draußen gibt es ja diesen Abstieg zum Kanal, aber da kann ich die Kanalisation nicht betreten obwohl ich alles darauf verwetten würde, dass man dort eigentlich hinein kommen müsste. Ich kann 2 Meter in das Rohr hineinlaufen, bis alles schwarz wird und dann renne ich gegen eine Wand. Wahrscheinich mache ich es auch einfach nur wieder falsch. Also helft mir bitte mal.


----------



## Iceman (28. November 2004)

KurzerFZ2 am 28.11.2004 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> nja aber  wenn ich auf die einschlage verliert die nur gaaaanz langsam die energie und wenn die mich ein paar mal erwischt verlier ich einen großteil meiner energie..........ich verzweifel noch.............welche waffe ist denn am besten für die geeignet?



Ich hab sie mit nem Toreador mit Celerity 5 und nem Katana geplättet. Hat 15 Minuten gedauert und einen Großteil meiner Blutpäckchen gekostet, aber hat geklappt.
Dank Celerity 5 hat sie mich auch kaum getroffen.



			
				TheRookie am 28.11.2004 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> auch mal ne frage:
> hat schon jemand den quest von garry gelöst, den man über ne email bekommt? wird ja nicht im questlog verzeichnet...



Da kriegst du als Belohnung ja lediglich die Poster, ist also nichts wirklich wichtiges  
Außerdem musst du um das zu schaffen Hacking 8 und Lockpicking 8 (ohne Bloodbuff) haben sonst kommst du nicht an alle nötigen Dinge.



			
				Cycle am 28.11.2004 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> äHH ich habe mich nun nicht hier zu 100% durchgearbeitet aber kann ich irgendwie das abstürzen nach der flucht aus dem leopold-gebäude "umgehen" also verhinderen das ich zum windows bildschirm zurückfliege?
> THX im voraus



Einfach nen paar Seiten zurückblättern oder im Newsthread zum Patch schauen, da steht die Anleitung.



			
				FlyingHeadbutt am 28.11.2004 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem, bei dem es sich auch um einen Bug handeln könnte. Ich muss ins Leopoldgesellschaftsgebäudedingsi rein aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht. Ich komme in das normale Gebäude und habe da auch beide Stockwerke sauber aufgeräumt und  alles durchsucht. Irgendwie geht es da nicht weiter. Draußen gibt es ja diesen Abstieg zum Kanal, aber da kann ich die Kanalisation nicht betreten obwohl ich alles darauf verwetten würde, dass man dort eigentlich hinein kommen müsste. Ich kann 2 Meter in das Rohr hineinlaufen, bis alles schwarz wird und dann renne ich gegen eine Wand. Wahrscheinich mache ich es auch einfach nur wieder falsch. Also helft mir bitte mal.



Geh in den Weinkeller und schau dir die Weinfässer an. Eines kannst du aus der Wand nehmen, dahinter gehts weiter.


----------



## PaFFy2000 (28. November 2004)

TheRookie am 28.11.2004 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> KurzerFZ2 am 28.11.2004 19:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich war zu geizig und habe nur 2x ahnenblut und 4x blaublut meint ihr ich kann die alte trotztdem killen  ?


----------



## HanFred (28. November 2004)

The_Sisko am 28.11.2004 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst chronologisch vorgehen! Erst zerschneide das Bild in dem Kain noch ein Kind ist und den *Bischof* umbringt, dann erscheint ihm Gott, dann trifft er Lilith und zu guter letzt tötet er sie! Wenn du die Bilder in der Reihenfolge zerschneidest wird es klappen!



AUTSCH!


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (29. November 2004)

The_Sisko am 28.11.2004 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst chronologisch vorgehen! Erst zerschneide das Bild in dem Kain noch ein Kind ist und den *Bischof* umbringt, dann erscheint ihm Gott, dann trifft er Lilith und zu guter letzt tötet er sie! Wenn du die Bilder in der Reihenfolge zerschneidest wird es klappen!



Recht beeindruckend, Angeber!  ;P
Theologie studiert? SRY für den Spam aber echtes Wissen sollte gewürdigt werden, falls es nicht nur so zusammengesponnen ist. 
Außerdem kann ich sonst nichts hilfreiches beitragen.


----------



## heinz-otto (29. November 2004)

iam-cool am 28.11.2004 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Cycle am 28.11.2004 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=362&tid=3220512&x=5

Edit: Sorry falscher Link


----------



## The_Sisko (29. November 2004)

HanFred am 28.11.2004 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Sisko am 28.11.2004 20:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entschuldige dass ich das frage aber, *hast du einen Vollknall??* Wie schreibt man denn in deiner verdrehten Welt Bischof? Wahrscheinlich mit 2 h und P wie PISA!*lol*


----------



## Iceman (29. November 2004)

The_Sisko am 29.11.2004 08:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldige dass ich das frage aber, *hast du einen Vollknall??* Wie schreibt man denn in deiner verdrehten Welt Bischof?



Richtig geschrieben ists schon. Ich schätze HanFred bezog sich darauf, dass Kain da garantiert keinen Bischof umbringt sondern seinen Bruder Abel 
Das hast du garantiert mal im Religionsunterricht gemacht und wird auch so einige Male im Spiel selbst erwähnt ^^


----------



## The_Sisko (29. November 2004)

Iceman am 29.11.2004 08:56 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Sisko am 29.11.2004 08:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na meine Güte! Hilfe war es eben Abel! Ich habe das Bild nicht wirklich genauer betrachtet als ich dieses Quest gelöst habe und wollte eigentlich nur helfen, aber ein paar spielen sich natürlich gleich wieder als Korintenkacker auf! (war jetzt nicht auf dich bezogen) 

Bin noch nicht wirklich weit im Spiel und habe, bis gerade eben, nicht wirklich überrissen dass es sich dabei um jenen biblischen Kain handelt! Hätte HanFred ja gleich sagen können und nicht wieder so ein selbstgefälliges "Autsch" herauslassen müssen!


----------



## Dreiundsiebziger (29. November 2004)

PaFFy2000 am 28.11.2004 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich war zu geizig und habe nur 2x ahnenblut und 4x blaublut meint ihr ich kann die alte trotztdem killen ?


Einen 'goldenen Weg' den Vhozd (Eine Kreatur, aus mehreren Ghulen zusammengefügt) zu erledigen gibt es nicht. Es liegt schließlich stark daran, wie dein Char. geskillt ist. Ich würde allerdings vorschlagen, den Kampf möglichst Ressourcen sparend zu absolvieren, im anschließenden Abschnitt gibt es nämlich noch ca. sechs weitere Vhozd.
Nutze auf jeden Fall zur Unterstützung deine Disziplinen. 
Als Fernkämpfer ist die Spazz 15 recht gut geeignet. Meine Toreador ist mit Geschwindigkeit(Celerity) und Auspex (Bonus auf Fernkampfwert)  direkt auf das Monstrum zu, hat aus nächster Nähe eine Full-Auto-Salve abgefeuert und anschließend zurückgewichen und Nachgeladen. Nach ca. 1,5 Salven (ca. 10 sec.)  war das Teil Geschichte. 
Mein Nosferatu hatte schon eher dran zu knabbern. Als Nahkämpfer ist er mit Stärke(Potence) + Bluterhöhung(Bloodbuff) an den Vhozd heran und hat ihn umlaufen. Von hinten habe ich dann solange auf ihn eingeprügelt, bis er sich umgedreht hat. Anschließend bin ich zurückgewichen und habe ihn mit meinen 'Grabenden Käfern' (Tierhaftigkeit:2) weiter geschwächt. 

mfg 73er


----------



## El_Cativo (29. November 2004)

Dreiundsiebziger am 29.11.2004 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> PaFFy2000 am 28.11.2004 23:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur leider ging es hier nicht um die Vhozd sondern um Ming Xiao........


----------



## Dreiundsiebziger (29. November 2004)

El_Cativo am 29.11.2004 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur leider ging es hier nicht um die Vhozd sondern um Ming Xiao........



  Mein Fehler, ist aber auch ein unübersichtlicher Thread...


----------



## PaFFy2000 (29. November 2004)

Dreiundsiebziger am 29.11.2004 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 29.11.2004 10:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja ich habe mich auf stärke und präsenz spezialisiert ( Brujah ) und meist versuche ich es so das ich ihn erst etwas mit dem Flammenwerfer grille und dann mit Stärke und blossen Fäusten auf ihn einkloppe, nur leider zerkloppt er mich und nicht umgekehrt


----------



## wandi (29. November 2004)

Ich häng schon wieder fest!

Nämlich in Chinatown bei Fu Industries (heißen die so?) bei der 3. Prüfung.
Dort sind 3 "Hexelmaschinen" und der Typ will wissen wie viel ich aushalte. Ich hab schon alles probiert komm aber nicht weiter.

Wer die Lösung weiß bitte antworten.

Danke schon im voraus!!!


----------



## Inferno13 (29. November 2004)

wandi am 29.11.2004 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich häng schon wieder fest!
> 
> Nämlich in Chinatown bei Fu Industries (heißen die so?) bei der 3. Prüfung.
> Dort sind 3 "Hexelmaschinen" und der Typ will wissen wie viel ich aushalte. Ich hab schon alles probiert komm aber nicht weiter.
> ...


----------



## Inferno13 (29. November 2004)

Hab ein riesen Problem!
Ich habe gerade den Professor befreit, der mir sagt wo ich den Schlüssel für den Sarg finde. Ich renne also mit dem Professor im Schlepptau zum Boot, komme an und wie es sich gehört kommt dann der Ladebildschirm, doch dummerweise steigt dann immer das Spiel aus und ich bin wieder im Windows. Hat einer hier das gleiche Problem? Oder hat einer ne Ahnung ob ich was falsch mache. Es macht auch keinen Unterschied ob ich mit oder ohne Proff an Bord gehe. Ich hab es sogar nocheinmal mit einem anderen Clan soweit gespielt, es passiert aber genau das selbe.(Burjha und Gangrel).


----------



## wandi (29. November 2004)

> Hinten an der Wand sind drei Gitter in denen sind drei schwarze Kästen. Auf die musst du mit ner Knarre feuern Immer wenn du triffst bleibt die jeweilige Hexelmaschine stehen.



Danke, werd hoffentlich keine Hilfe mehr brauchen


----------



## PaFFy2000 (29. November 2004)

Inferno13 am 29.11.2004 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ein riesen Problem!
> Ich habe gerade den Professor befreit, der mir sagt wo ich den Schlüssel für den Sarg finde. Ich renne also mit dem Professor im Schlepptau zum Boot, komme an und wie es sich gehört kommt dann der Ladebildschirm, doch dummerweise steigt dann immer das Spiel aus und ich bin wieder im Windows. Hat einer hier das gleiche Problem? Oder hat einer ne Ahnung ob ich was falsch mache. Es macht auch keinen Unterschied ob ich mit oder ohne Proff an Bord gehe. Ich hab es sogar nocheinmal mit einem anderen Clan soweit gespielt, es passiert aber genau das selbe.(Burjha und Gangrel).



FROM ACTIVISION
" We are still looking into this issue at the current time, but the following should get you past the issue.

This fix involves using some console commands. Be careful to enter the console commands exactly as they appear, capitalization is important.

To enable the console for the game:
1) Right-click on the shortcut you use the launch the game
2) Select properties
3) Make sure you are on the shortcut tab
4) At the end of the target line add -console, add this outside of the quotes
5) The finished line should look like this if you have the game installed to the default directory
"C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\vampire.exe" -console
6) Hit ok, make sure you launch the game using this shortcut

Once you have enabled the console load the saved game from this level and do the following
1) Get to the boat and approach it, do not get into the boat, but get as close as you can
2) Open the console using the tilde "~" key
3) Type the following commands in:

If you saved Johansen:
SaveJohansen()

Then to level transition if you're anybody but a Nosferatu:
changelevel2 la_hub_1 taxi_landmark

And if you're a Nosferatu, instead use:
changelevel2 la_hub_1 sewer_map_landmark

4) If you get to the next level and you do not have any items in your inventory reload your previous save (make sure you have a discreet save and are not just using the autosave) and try it again, but stand closer to the boat."


----------



## Inferno13 (29. November 2004)

Vielen Dank, ich bin schon voll auf entzug und endlich kann ich mir wieder einen guten schuß vampire setzen.


----------



## frankp0815 (29. November 2004)

Hi

Mal ne frage ich stehe gerade am den beiden Wassereservoirs komme nu aber nicht weiter kann mir einer einen Tioo geben wies weitergeht 

Danke


----------



## andi1980 (29. November 2004)

preacher79 am 25.11.2004 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie komme ich durch die Kanaldeckel in die Kanalisation? Funktioniert das bei jedem, mir wird nämlich bei keinem Deckel ein Benutzensymbol angezeigt! Bitte Hilfe!!



Hast du schon ne Lösung auf dein Kanaldeckelproblem?
Ich hab das gleiche Problem, es kommt kein Öffnen-Symbol.

Außerdem hab ich den Lightningbird gefunden, den Kofferraum geöffnet, kann den Wagenheber und ein rotes Buch sehen, aber nicht nehmen!


----------



## El_Cativo (29. November 2004)

frankp0815 am 29.11.2004 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Mal ne frage ich stehe gerade am den beiden Wassereservoirs komme nu aber nicht weiter kann mir einer einen Tioo geben wies weitergeht
> 
> Danke





Spoiler



Da ist eine Konsole an der Wand. Du musst mit dem Schalter das Wasser erst aus den Reservoirs leeren. Dann musst du den schalter erneut betätigen um das Wasser wieder reinzupumpen und schnell (!!! ) ins Wasser hupfen und das Rohr entlang schwimmen, bevor die Reservoirs voll sind und du gegen die Strömung nicht mehr ankommst


----------



## El_Cativo (29. November 2004)

andi1980 am 29.11.2004 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> preacher79 am 25.11.2004 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mal ne dumme Frage: Ihr habt Mouselook schon angeschaltet oder ?? (bitte nicht mit steinen nach mir werfen *duck*)


----------



## andi1980 (29. November 2004)

frankp0815 am 29.11.2004 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Mal ne frage ich stehe gerade am den beiden Wassereservoirs komme nu aber nicht weiter kann mir einer einen Tioo geben wies weitergeht
> 
> Danke



Im Forum auf Seite 18 stehen dazu einige Tips.
MfG, andi1980


----------



## andi1980 (29. November 2004)

El_Cativo am 29.11.2004 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> andi1980 am 29.11.2004 19:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey,
jetzt  werf ich mit tausend Steinen auf dich!
Glückssteine!!  Danke, das wars.


----------



## marius0schrade (29. November 2004)

brauche hilfe:

habe gerade den quest mit diesem pestträger erhalten der den Blechdosen-Bill infiziert hat....

wo muss ich hin gehen?
ich laufe schon 45 minuten da rum und suche dieses scheiß vieh..

danke für hilfe


----------



## El_Cativo (29. November 2004)

marius0schrade am 29.11.2004 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> brauche hilfe:
> 
> habe gerade den quest mit diesem pestträger erhalten der den Blechdosen-Bill infiziert hat....
> 
> ...


Hast du schon mit den Pennern geredet ??


Spoiler



Der Blochdosen Bill steht in der Gasse die gegenüber vom Last Round anfängt neben einer großen Mülltonne


----------



## marius0schrade (29. November 2004)

El_Cativo am 29.11.2004 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> marius0schrade am 29.11.2004 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich weiß der stirbt ja dann und meint der ist in der nächsten Kanalisation...


----------



## El_Cativo (29. November 2004)

marius0schrade am 29.11.2004 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 29.11.2004 20:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK.....


Spoiler



Dann betritt die Kanalisation durch den Kanaldeckel der ein stückchen weiter die Gasse runter ist. Wenn du dann reinkommst (in die Kanalisation) solltest du direkt eine Gittertür geradeaus sehen. Diese kncaken und dann einfach weiter folgen. Aber Vorsicht: Der nun folgende Kampf ist für weniger erfahrene Vampire nicht ohne....


----------



## marius0schrade (29. November 2004)

El_Cativo am 29.11.2004 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> marius0schrade am 29.11.2004 20:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke hoff mal ich schaffe es


----------



## Party4Life (29. November 2004)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch schon die Quest gemacht, die man von der Frau (oder dem Wesen?) im alten Krankenhaus in Downtown bekommt?
Man soll ja den letzten Überlebenden von der Filmcrew, der einem am Eingang entgegenkommt, zu ihr herunterlocken.
Wenn ich den Typ aber holen will, steht der nicht mehr am Eingang. Hab auch sonst das Krankenhaus durchsucht, keine Spur von ihm. 
Wo steckt der?
Lohnt sich es überhaupt, mit der Frau dann Geschäfte machen zu können?

Gruß Party


----------



## Iceman (29. November 2004)

Party4Life am 29.11.2004 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand von euch schon die Quest gemacht, die man von der Frau (oder dem Wesen?) im alten Krankenhaus in Downtown bekommt?
> Man soll ja den letzten Überlebenden von der Filmcrew, der einem am Eingang entgegenkommt, zu ihr herunterlocken.
> ...



Im Skyline Apartment Nr. 2 im Wandschrank des Schlafzimmers



			
				Party4Life am 29.11.2004 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt sich es überhaupt, mit der Frau dann Geschäfte machen zu können?
> 
> Gruß Party



Jepp, als Gegenleistung für 2 Items kriegst du zwei sehr gute Talismane:
1)



Spoiler



Für ne Fetischstatue aus dem Museum gibts nen Talisman der Blutpunkte aus Nahkämpfen sammelt die du dann abrufen kannst wenn du sie brauchst



2)



Spoiler



Für ein Buch aus dem Giovanni Haus kriegst du nen Talisman der +1 auf alle Defense Arten gibt, auch auf Aggravated


----------



## Party4Life (29. November 2004)

Hmm, des lohnt sich schon, denTypen zu "opfern".
Aber verliert man dann "Menschlichkeit"?
Wobei, ich hab da alle Punkte voll, 2 weniger wären net so schlimm.


----------



## El_Cativo (29. November 2004)

Party4Life am 29.11.2004 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, des lohnt sich schon, denTypen zu "opfern".
> Aber verliert man dann "Menschlichkeit"?
> Wobei, ich hab da alle Punkte voll, 2 weniger wären net so schlimm.


Also ich habe keine Menschlickeit verloren. Im Gegenteil, hab sogar einen Maskeradepunkt gewonnen (obwohl ich den nicht wirklich gebraucht habe, da ich die Maskerade nie gebrochen habe)


----------



## Party4Life (29. November 2004)

El_Cativo am 29.11.2004 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe keine Menschlickeit verloren. Im Gegenteil, hab sogar einen Maskeradepunkt gewonnen (obwohl ich den nicht wirklich gebraucht habe, da ich die Maskerade nie gebrochen habe)



Okay, danke.

Aber noch ne andere Frage:
von nem Anarchen bekommt man den Auftrag, Patty den Ghul (oder die Ghulin) zu töten. Hab sie jetzt in die Gasse geschickt, da sie glaubt, dass da ihr Meister wäre. Ich kann sie jetzt umbringen, aber dann verliere ich "Menschlichkeit" und die Arme kann ja nix für, dass sie ein Ghul ist. 
Gibts da noch ne andere Möglichkeit, außer sie umzubringen?


----------



## El_Cativo (29. November 2004)

Party4Life am 29.11.2004 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 29.11.2004 22:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Mit entsprechend hohen Werten in Persuasion kann man sie davon überzeugen, dass ihr Meister tot ist/nix mehr von ihr will. Ich habe sie aber getötet. Den Menschlichkeitsverlust konnte ich verkraften....


----------



## HanFred (29. November 2004)

El_Cativo am 29.11.2004 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Party4Life am 29.11.2004 22:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man kann sie auch einfach zu Pisha schicken  
aber das kostet auch humanity... egal, hab eh immer genug gehabt.


----------



## El_Cativo (29. November 2004)

HanFred am 29.11.2004 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 29.11.2004 22:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pisha habe ich zu der Zeit leider noch nicht gekannt. das wäre natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit gewesen.......


----------



## max121185 (30. November 2004)

El_Cativo am 29.11.2004 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 29.11.2004 22:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morgen leute, habe gerade ne "Vampirische" nachtschicht eingelegt und hänge seit ner halben stunden bei einen quest fest. 
In voraus: Entschuldigt falls das prob schon besprochen wurde, bei einen 33k moden dauert das durchsuchen des threads seeeeeehr lange.

Also es geht um die mission " Komm in meinen Salon" ich bin jetzt beim Mandarin um Barabus zu befreien. Mandarin macht ja mit dem spieler einige tests um herauszufinden was Vampire aushalten. Ich komme in der zweiten kammer wo die 3 äh... zerhäcksler sind einfach nicht weiter. Was muss ich machen um da wieder raus zu kommen!!!! Ich habe auf die dinger geschossen, mit nem schwert draufgebrügelt, habe mit meinem körper mal 2 mal 1einen zum stehen gebracht(alle 3 geht nicht), einmal bewegten sich die dinger gar nicht sondern blieben auf den platz stehen (bug?!), ich habe die wand nach schalter abgesucht, ich hab....... einfach schon alles probiert!!! 
Please help me!

Denn abgetrennten arm den man am anfang des spiels als waffe bekommt hab ich auch noch, denn hab ich aufn Boden geschmissen. Denn es heißt ja, " wieviele Gliedmassen du wohl verlieren kannst........"  

Leute das hat sich schon erledigt die antwort steht 2 seiten vorher. Muss jetzt weiterzocken .


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (30. November 2004)

Es ist jetzt nicht direkt ein Problem aber ich finde es schon irgendwie doof. Meine liebe Heather wurde vom Sabbath umgebracht. Keine Ahnung wieso die da war. Nichtsahnend gehe ich durch die Tür und tot ist sie! Kann man das nicht irgendwie umgehen? Es gibt doch bestimmt einen Weg. Ein Typ hat was geschrieben von wegen sie stünde jetzt in seiner Küche in Hollywood und würde abwaschen. Ich muss zwar gerade die Kuei-Jin oder wie man die schreibt auslöschen aber von einer Wohnung in Hollywood habe ich auch noch nichts gehört. Danke mal im voraus. Hier wird einem ja immer geholfen.


----------



## G113Lonewolf (30. November 2004)

max121185 am 30.11.2004 05:38 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 29.11.2004 23:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

du musst die Gitter und die dahiner liegende Stromversorgung (ganz hinten zerstören - einfach draufhauen) und dann halten die häcksler an. Sobald alle 3 steht die quest weiter.

Viel Spass, Erfolg und vor allem einen schönen Tag!

G113Lonewolf


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (30. November 2004)

G113Lonewolf am 30.11.2004 06:21 schrieb:
			
		

> max121185 am 30.11.2004 05:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol, in dem Post steht doch, dass es sich schon erledigt hat. Helft mir bitte mit meiner Guhlin!


----------



## heinz-otto (30. November 2004)

FlyingHeadbutt am 30.11.2004 06:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Lol, in dem Post steht doch, dass es sich schon erledigt hat. Helft mir bitte mit meiner Guhlin!


Afaik gibt es keine Möglichkeit sie zu retten. Siehe auch hier. Schade, ich hätte sie auch gerne gerettet. Meine Rache war daher aber umso furioser


----------



## ruppelt (30. November 2004)

Ich bin in diesem Spuk Hotel und komme irgedwie net weiter. Bin mit dem FAhrstuhl nach oben und shee da den Geist an dem Tisch. Wenn ich näherkomme sit er weg. So dann gibbet da noch 2 Räume zum bispiel der wo in die Wand geritzt ist GET OUT. Naja mehr hab ich auch schon nciht gefunden.


----------



## Zeitkind (30. November 2004)

ruppelt am 30.11.2004 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin in diesem Spuk Hotel und komme irgedwie net weiter. Bin mit dem FAhrstuhl nach oben und shee da den Geist an dem Tisch. Wenn ich näherkomme sit er weg. So dann gibbet da noch 2 Räume zum bispiel der wo in die Wand geritzt ist GET OUT. Naja mehr hab ich auch schon nciht gefunden.






Spoiler



In dem Raum mit dem "GET OUT" findest du nen Schlüssel in dem kleinen Schränkchen links neben dem Bett. Auf der anderen Seite des Hotels auf der selben Höhe gibts dann die passende Tür dazu.


----------



## ruppelt (30. November 2004)

Arg
danke Zeitkind!
Nun darf ich wieder böse sein!
Yuhuu


----------



## NicoSchneider (30. November 2004)

so hab vampire jetzt schon einmal durchgespielt und bin grad beim zweitern durchgang. und hab festgestellt, daß ich einige nebenquests übersehen hab und auch nicht weiß wie ich sie lösen kann.

1. die quest von gary die man per email bekommt, ich weiß nur das ich für die quest n hohen wert in schlösserknacken und hacken haben muß, aber wo ich hin muß weiß ich nicht.
2. die quest von dem ghul von bertram tung (der nosi in santa monica). ich bin schon in chinatown finde den kuei jin der in verfolgt aber nicht.
3. die quest von den giovannis, die wollen sich gegenseiteig korumpieren, hab alle mit nem hohen überredungswert angequatscht aber keiner will was rausrücken.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (30. November 2004)

NicoSchneider am 30.11.2004 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> so hab vampire jetzt schon einmal durchgespielt und bin grad beim zweitern durchgang. und hab festgestellt, daß ich einige nebenquests übersehen hab und auch nicht weiß wie ich sie lösen kann.
> 
> 1. die quest von gary die man per email bekommt, ich weiß nur das ich für die quest n hohen wert in schlösserknacken und hacken haben muß, aber wo ich hin muß weiß ich nicht.
> 2. die quest von dem ghul von bertram tung (der nosi in santa monica). ich bin schon in chinatown finde den kuei jin der in verfolgt aber nicht.
> ...




1. Meinst du die quest, in der man für Gary das Video besorgen soll???

2. Wann bekommt man diese Quest?

3. Soweit bin ich noch nicht


----------



## Dreiundsiebziger (30. November 2004)

NicoSchneider am 30.11.2004 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> so hab vampire jetzt schon einmal durchgespielt und bin grad beim zweitern durchgang. und hab festgestellt, daß ich einige nebenquests übersehen hab und auch nicht weiß wie ich sie lösen kann.
> 
> 1. die quest von gary die man per email bekommt, ich weiß nur das ich für die quest n hohen wert in schlösserknacken und hacken haben muß, aber wo ich hin muß weiß ich nicht.
> 2. die quest von dem ghul von bertram tung (der nosi in santa monica). ich bin schon in chinatown finde den kuei jin der in verfolgt aber nicht.
> ...


1. Der erste Ort ist imho schwer zu finden, da es keine Hinweise gibt.


Spoiler



Schau mal im Anwesen des "Gargylen von Hollywood" nach



2. Der Ghul gibt dir doch ein Indiz. 


Spoiler



Der Führerschein, wenn du in die Leichenhalle gehst, erfährst du in einem der Computer etwas zu dem Typ. Sprich Aufenthaltsort und Aufenthaltsort seiner Besitztümer...


----------



## Iceman (30. November 2004)

NicoSchneider am 30.11.2004 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. die quest von gary die man per email bekommt, ich weiß nur das ich für die quest n hohen wert in schlösserknacken und hacken haben muß, aber wo ich hin muß weiß ich nicht.



Hier die Fundorte der Objekte von denen ich weiß:
1)



Spoiler



Die Videokassette für das Jeanette Poster findest du im alten chinesischen Theater in Hollywood. Dafür brauchst du das Golem Quest von Isaac


2)



Spoiler



Die CD für das Damsel Poster findest du im Safe bei Metalworks Industries oder so, dafür brauchst du das Quest von Mitnick und Hacking 8


3)



Spoiler



Das Objekt für das Poster von Ming Xiao oder VV (genau weiss ichs nicht, hab ich noch nie geöffnet) findest du in der verschlossenen Truhe in der Wohnung des Privatdedektivs gegenüber Mercurios in Santa Monica. Dafür brauchst du das "Find Carson" Quest von dem Pfandleiher und Lockpicking 8 *ohne Bloodbuff*


Wo das letzte Objekt ist weiss ich nicht und VVs Poster kriegst du auch wenn du nett zu ihr bist 



			
				NicoSchneider am 30.11.2004 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. die quest von den giovannis, die wollen sich gegenseiteig korumpieren, hab alle mit nem hohen überredungswert angequatscht aber keiner will was rausrücken.



Afaik brauchst du Persuade 9 um alles rauszufinden.


----------



## NicoSchneider (30. November 2004)

vielen dank für die schnelle hilfe, das probier ich doch alles gleich mal aus


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (30. November 2004)

Sind ja schon ziemlich hohe anforderungen 
trotzdem es wird alles gemacht !!!


----------



## waterlilly (30. November 2004)

Hmm, ich bin grade im Spukhotel angekommen und reingegangen. ZUallererst wurd ich mal von nem ruterfallenden Kronleuchter begrüßt, danach wollte ich in den 2. Stock laufen. Blöderweise ist dabei die Treppe eingebrochen. Ich war dann plötzlich im Keller und bin da n bissl rumgetappt. Ich hab auch den Schlüssel für den Heizungsraum gefunden, bin da reingegangen. Da war ganz am Ende des Raums ein kleiner Kasten, anscheinend ein Stromgenerator. ich hab dann halt den Schalter betätigt.  Alles um meine kleine Vampirin begann zu ruckeln und als ich dann wegrennen wollte, is plötzlich meine Gesundheit rapide abgesunken und mit einem mal war ich tot... Was ist da passiert? Ich denke doch mal, der Schalter muss bedient werden, damit der Fahrstuhl funktioniert. Nen anderen Weg wieder nach oben hab ich sonst nich gefunden...


----------



## Iceman (30. November 2004)

waterlilly am 30.11.2004 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles um meine kleine Vampirin begann zu ruckeln und als ich dann wegrennen wollte, is plötzlich meine Gesundheit rapide abgesunken und mit einem mal war ich tot... Was ist da passiert? Ich denke doch mal, der Schalter muss bedient werden, damit der Fahrstuhl funktioniert. Nen anderen Weg wieder nach oben hab ich sonst nich gefunden...



Das war schon richtig, du solltest nur den Niten ausweichen die von den Boilern abgesprengt werden wenn du daran vorbeigehst.


----------



## waterlilly (30. November 2004)

Iceman am 30.11.2004 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war schon richtig, du solltest nur den Niten ausweichen die von den Boilern abgesprengt werden wenn du daran vorbeigehst.




Huch, die hatte ich gar net gesehen... Ist es da am besten, dann geduckt durch den Heizungsraum zur Tür zurückzurennen?


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (30. November 2004)

Brauchst dich net ducken!!

Einfach so schnell wies geht durchrennen!!
deine Gesundheit baut sich ja von slebst wieder auf


----------



## Michael-Miggi (30. November 2004)

Mondblut am 18.11.2004 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> So.. da nun  das Game endlich das Tageslicht erblickt hat, moechte ich hier mal einen kleinen Sammelthread fuer die ganzen Questprobleme eroeffnen.
> 
> Ich fang auch gleich mal an:
> 
> Ich bin in der Quest, in der man in der Gallerie Noir mti einem Messer die Bilder zerstoeren soll. Aber wie komm ich rein? Der WAchmann geht zwar mal eben aus der Seitenasse, aber da gibts nicht wirklich ne Stelle, an der man weiterkommt. Weisst jmd. Rat?





JIPPIE es gibt Weihnachtsgeld. Hab mir heut schon Vampire bestellt!!!   Sorry, ich weiß gehört hier nicht rein aber wollt einfach mal meine Freude mit jedem teilen!!!


----------



## Iceman (30. November 2004)

waterlilly am 30.11.2004 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Huch, die hatte ich gar net gesehen... Ist es da am besten, dann geduckt durch den Heizungsraum zur Tür zurückzurennen?



Ich bin immer vorsichtig bis kurz vor die Nieten gegangen, dann fangen die an abzuplatzen und treffen dich nur selten.


----------



## SirYzerman (30. November 2004)

Mondblut am 18.11.2004 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> So.. da nun  das Game endlich das Tageslicht erblickt hat, moechte ich hier mal einen kleinen Sammelthread fuer die ganzen Questprobleme eroeffnen.
> 
> Ich fang auch gleich mal an:
> 
> Ich bin in der Quest, in der man in der Gallerie Noir mti einem Messer die Bilder zerstoeren soll. Aber wie komm ich rein? Der WAchmann geht zwar mal eben aus der Seitenasse, aber da gibts nicht wirklich ne Stelle, an der man weiterkommt. Weisst jmd. Rat?


Es gibt verschiendene WEge an dem Wachmann vorbei zu kommen. Man kann Ihn tot quatschen (überreden , das man für den Künstler arbeitet) oder Ihn in Trance versetzen und einfach an Ihm vorbei schleichen.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (30. November 2004)

SirYzerman am 30.11.2004 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Mondblut am 18.11.2004 19:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Verführen und ihn "antrinken" ^^
dann lässt er den Schlüssel fallen, und dann rein!!!
Dann halt die Bilder der Geschichte nach kapputt machen!


----------



## Exekutor (30. November 2004)

ich häng mal wieder   
Also ich bin da in dem Asia-Tempel, um den Schüssel der Ming-Xiao abzuluchsen. Jetzt steh ich vor so einer großen Tür, die mit einem Holzbalken verrammelt ist. Wenn ich den Holzbalken kommt, seh ich unten so ein Symbol, wo ein Typ was wegschiebt. Ich habs schon von allen Seiten versucht zu benützen, aber irgendwie geht da gar nix   Ich hab auch schon wild drauf rum geschlagen, hilft aber auch nichst .... an meiner Stärke kanns auch net liegen, die ist gemaxed.

Jemand ne Ahnung was ich da machen soll? Ist im 2. Tempellevel.


----------



## El_Cativo (30. November 2004)

Exekutor am 30.11.2004 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ich häng mal wieder
> Also ich bin da in dem Asia-Tempel, um den Schüssel der Ming-Xiao abzuluchsen. Jetzt steh ich vor so einer großen Tür, die mit einem Holzbalken verrammelt ist. Wenn ich den Holzbalken kommt, seh ich unten so ein Symbol, wo ein Typ was wegschiebt. Ich habs schon von allen Seiten versucht zu benützen, aber irgendwie geht da gar nix   Ich hab auch schon wild drauf rum geschlagen, hilft aber auch nichst .... an meiner Stärke kanns auch net liegen, die ist gemaxed.
> 
> Jemand ne Ahnung was ich da machen soll? Ist im 2. Tempellevel.


Schonmal versucht einfach gegen die kleine Querstrebe auf der rechten (??) Seite gegen zu laufen und ihn somit zur Seite zu schieben ??
 Nein, dann tu es mal, denn das ist des Rätsels Lösung..


----------



## Schindler (30. November 2004)

Ich hänge in der Quest, die man von Larry in Downtown bekommt: Ich habe mich im Parkhaus bis zu dem Koffer geschlichen und hocke jetzt hinter den drei Typen. Wie komme ich aber wieder raus? Wenn ich zur nächsten Leiter schleiche, erwischen sie mich. Hat jemand einen Rat?


----------



## Exekutor (30. November 2004)

El_Cativo am 30.11.2004 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Exekutor am 30.11.2004 19:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


´

Hab ich ja auch schon probiert   funzt trotzdem net. irgendwie häng ich wo oder der balken .... naja, ich probiers nochmal, das mit dem reservoir musste ich auch mindestens 5 mal probieren bis es klappte  

Ähmmm.. ja, will irgendwie nicht aufgehen das mist Tor   ich kann so oft wie ich will gegen die Querstrebe reden, mit Waffe oder ohne, mit benützen oder ohne, will sich aber trotzdem nicht bewegen


----------



## HanFred (30. November 2004)

The_Sisko am 29.11.2004 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 29.11.2004 08:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.ianai.net/jokes/forumpix/GlassOfSTFU.jpg


----------



## Fluch (30. November 2004)

mal so eine frage...
ich habe jezt die leopold gesellschaft hinter mir
(durch.. nahe ans boot... console aufmachen... savejohansen()...changelevel2 la_hub_1 taxi_landmark)
nu ist mein guhl weg???
ist das so geplant?
oder wieder ein bug??


----------



## El_Cativo (30. November 2004)

Fluch am 30.11.2004 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> mal so eine frage...
> ich habe jezt die leopold gesellschaft hinter mir
> (durch.. nahe ans boot... console aufmachen... savejohansen()...changelevel2 la_hub_1 taxi_landmark)
> nu ist mein guhl weg???
> ...


ICh denke dass passt schon so.


Spoiler



Dein Ghul wird wenig später im Sabbatlevel sowieso gekillt.....


----------



## Shodan78 (30. November 2004)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, ist mir doch ein wenig zu lang (und viel zu viele sichtbare spoiler), also nicht schlagen falls das schon jemand gepostet hat. Ich bin noch relativ am Anfang und hab grad für Mercurio den Sprengstoff und seine Kohle zurückgeholt, auch das Morphium. Als ich ihn angequatscht habe, hatte ich genau 2 Erfahrungspunkte. Automatische Verteilung ist aus. Ich habe ihm dann erst mal das Schmerzmittel verabreicht, und dann den Dialog beendet. Dann sollte ich nach Adam Riese 3 Erfahrungspunkte haben, ich habe aber NULL?!? Ich hab dann mal probiert, ihm den Sprengstoff zu geben, dann hab ich lustigerweise einen Erfahrungspunkt. So macht weiterspielen ja wohl wenig Sinn, wenn die Erfahrungspunkte verrückt spielen. Wurde eigentlich schon ein Patch angekündigt?


----------



## El_Cativo (30. November 2004)

Shodan78 am 30.11.2004 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, ist mir doch ein wenig zu lang (und viel zu viele sichtbare spoiler), also nicht schlagen falls das schon jemand gepostet hat. Ich bin noch relativ am Anfang und hab grad für Mercurio den Sprengstoff und seine Kohle zurückgeholt, auch das Morphium. Als ich ihn angequatscht habe, hatte ich genau 2 Erfahrungspunkte. Automatische Verteilung ist aus. Ich habe ihm dann erst mal das Schmerzmittel verabreicht, und dann den Dialog beendet. Dann sollte ich nach Adam Riese 3 Erfahrungspunkte haben, ich habe aber NULL?!? Ich hab dann mal probiert, ihm den Sprengstoff zu geben, dann hab ich lustigerweise einen Erfahrungspunkt. So macht weiterspielen ja wohl wenig Sinn, wenn die Erfahrungspunkte verrückt spielen.


Bist du sicher, dass Autom. Punkteverteilung ausgeschaltet ist ? Wenn da steht "Autom. Punkteverteilung Aus" ist sie nämlich an und wenn man draufdrückt geht siew erst aus. Es muss also dastehen "Autom Punkteverteilung Ein". Ich bin nämlich zunächst auch drauf reingefallen..........


> Wurde eigentlich schon ein Patch angekündigt?


Ja


----------



## Dexter-Dextrose (30. November 2004)

Ich bin auch noch am Anfang, aber ich finde die Kanalisation nicht.   Ich soll dort nämlich hin um dort irgendwo einen Geist zu vertreiben. (Ich stell mich ja ganz schön blöd an  )


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (30. November 2004)

Dexter-Dextrose am 30.11.2004 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch noch am Anfang, aber ich finde die Kanalisation nicht.   Ich soll dort nämlich hin um dort irgendwo einen Geist zu vertreiben. (Ich stell mich ja ganz schön blöd an  )



Da sind so nette Gullideckel im Boden. Einfach Mauszeiger drauf und Benutzentaste drücken. Standart E. Da ist dann unten irgendwo ein durch Gitter abgesperrter Aufgang. Das kannst du mit dem Schlüssel aufschließen und dahinter gehts weiter.


----------



## Shodan78 (30. November 2004)

El_Cativo am 30.11.2004 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du sicher, dass Autom. Punkteverteilung ausgeschaltet ist ? Wenn da steht "Autom. Punkteverteilung Aus" ist sie nämlich an und wenn man draufdrückt geht siew erst aus. Es muss also dastehen "Autom Punkteverteilung Ein". Ich bin nämlich zunächst auch drauf reingefallen..........



lol... daran lag es. danke!


----------



## El_Cativo (30. November 2004)

Schindler am 30.11.2004 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hänge in der Quest, die man von Larry in Downtown bekommt: Ich habe mich im Parkhaus bis zu dem Koffer geschlichen und hocke jetzt hinter den drei Typen. Wie komme ich aber wieder raus? Wenn ich zur nächsten Leiter schleiche, erwischen sie mich. Hat jemand einen Rat?


Nun, ich habe da einfach ein bischen Rambo gespielt und ahbe sie alle gekillt


----------



## beafsteak (1. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe leider keine Lust 270 Post durchzulesen   
Deswegen entschuldigung falls die Frage schnmal kam   

Ich bin momentan im Haus von dem Malkavianer Oberhaupt.
Ich bin durch den Haupteingang durch auch in der Bibliothek war ich , alle Leuter sind an, auch mit Schein an der Wand. 

Auch bin ich schon über die große Treppe in der Eingangshalle in obere Stockwerke gekommen wo man über zwei Turmtreppen gehen kann, wenn man die zweite Turmtreppe runtergeht kommt man in eine weitere Halle. Von da aus kann  man entweder in die Eingangshalle mit der großen Treppe, oder in das Kaminzimmer und dann ist da noch ne verschlossene Tür wo es wahrscheinlich weiter geht (ich aber nicht weiss wie das Teil aufgeht)

Soweit bin ich derzeit, wo und wie gehts weiter, einige Türen sind noch verschlossen, auch öffnet sich nicht die Lucke über der Leiter (kleine dunkle Nische) in der Bibliothek.   

BIIITTE helft mir   

Ach ja, ich hab keinen deutschen Text bei den Tonbändern, leider ist der alte Herr etwas schnell. Was genau faselt der ?


----------



## Dreiundsiebziger (1. Dezember 2004)

Exekutor am 30.11.2004 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähmmm.. ja, will irgendwie nicht aufgehen das mist Tor   ich kann so oft wie ich will gegen die Querstrebe reden, mit Waffe oder ohne, mit benützen oder ohne, will sich aber trotzdem nicht bewegen


Ist ein Bug, den hatte ich auch   
Workaround: Du musst noch einmal zurück zum oberen Level latschen, damit der alte Abschnitt geladen wird. Dann gehts zurück zum Tor und der aktuelle Abschnitt wird wieder geladen. Bei mir hatt es dann gefunzt. Ich habe beim gegenlaufen noch die Taste 'E' gedrückt gehalten, das ist aber vermutlich überflüssig.
P.s.: Es ist ein wenig knifflig, wieder ein Stockwerk höher zu kommen, wenn du erst vor dem Tor stehst. Bei mir hat es an einer der vielen Säulen geklappt, die sind mit kleinen Vorsprüngen ausgestattet auf die man springen kann.


----------



## SirYzerman (1. Dezember 2004)

El_Cativo am 30.11.2004 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Exekutor am 30.11.2004 19:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frage!!!!
Diese Situation hatte ich eigenartigerweise nicht, denn ich hänge immer noch seit Tagen vor dem blöden Gummiboot rum  nachdem ich Mr.Alleswisser-ich-glaube-nicht-an-Vampire-Dr.Johansen befreit hab und endlich das nächste Level erreichen könnte, ich zauberhafterweise immer wieder zu Windows zurückgebeamt werde. Anscheinend habt Ihr dieses Problem nicht, denn vermutlich habt Ihr einen Patch gefunden, mit dem es möglich ist von diesem Punkt an weiterzuspielen! Und bitte, wenn Ihr die Lösung des Problems habt, bitte auf deutsch. Denn mein Übersetzungsprogramm kann zwar Texte irgendwie in's deutsche rüberbringen, aber es ließt sich, als ob ein Malkavian irgend etwas rumfaselt.


----------



## SirYzerman (1. Dezember 2004)

beafsteak am 01.12.2004 06:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe leider keine Lust 270 Post durchzulesen
> Deswegen entschuldigung falls die Frage schnmal kam
> 
> Ich bin momentan im Haus von dem Malkavianer Oberhaupt.
> ...


----------



## El_Cativo (1. Dezember 2004)

> Ach ja, ich hab keinen deutschen Text bei den Tonbändern, leider ist der alte Herr etwas schnell. Was genau faselt der ?


Hat mit der Lösung des Levels rein garnix zu tun, ist aber sehr witzig, weil er die Geisteskrankheit des Primus Vitae der Malkis schön verdeutlicht. Er leidet ebenfalls an Multiplen Persönlickeiten und auf den Tonbändern kommt die Persönlichkeit zu Wort, die glaubt er sein noch ein Mensch. Es ist sehr amüsant wie er dann erzählt, dass er es als Mensch geschafft hat sich in die Vampirgesellschaft einzuschleusen und, dass sie ihn jetzt erstaunlicherweise sogar zum Primus Vitae ernannt haben owohl er doch nicht mal einer der ihren sei etc. Ist ganz witzig.....


----------



## preacher79 (1. Dezember 2004)

SirYzerman am 01.12.2004 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> beafsteak am 01.12.2004 06:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Killerschwein (1. Dezember 2004)

Problem.

Ich bin an der Stelle wo ich mich den Anarchen angeschlossen habe aber wenn ich das haus verlasse stürtzt das Spiel ab. 
Was muss ich hier eingeben ??

Und ich habe im Laufe des Spiels 2 CD´s gefunden die einen scheint
Tonck (oder wie der hieß) zu gehören und eine die nicht lesbar ist.
Was kann ich mit den Teilen machen ??


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (1. Dezember 2004)

Habs auch gut Glück gemacht!!!
Bei den ersten Schaltern, musst IMO den linken und mittleren ziehen (und nicht nur den linken, wie jemand anderes mal gesagt hat)
bei dem 2. Rätsel hab ich so lange gezogen bis alle drei geleuchtet haben!!!  hab glaub ich insgesamt 4 mal an den teilen gezogen, also ging recht schnell!!!


----------



## preacher79 (1. Dezember 2004)

Hab zwar bereits in einem anderen Thread gepostet, aber hier poste ich es noch einmal, vielleicht kriege ich hier Antwort.

Leidiges Thema, der Leopold-Bug: Also ich schaffe es einfach nicht mein Inventar zu behalten, ich bin sogar schon im Boot gestanden und es hat nicht geholfen (so wie in der Beschreibung angeführt). Nach dem Sprung nach Downtown is alles aus dem Inventar einfach futsch. Was kann ich tun, wo ist die beste Position (vielleicht hinschwimmen?). HIIIILLLLFFFEEE!!!


----------



## Iceman (1. Dezember 2004)

preacher79 am 01.12.2004 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Leidiges Thema, der Leopold-Bug: Also ich schaffe es einfach nicht mein Inventar zu behalten, ich bin sogar schon im Boot gestanden und es hat nicht geholfen (so wie in der Beschreibung angeführt). Nach dem Sprung nach Downtown is alles aus dem Inventar einfach futsch. Was kann ich tun, wo ist die beste Position (vielleicht hinschwimmen?). HIIIILLLLFFFEEE!!!



Ich hab mich immer auf den Steg direkt neben das Boot gestellt und das hat bisher immer geklappt.


----------



## preacher79 (1. Dezember 2004)

Iceman am 01.12.2004 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> preacher79 am 01.12.2004 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da hab ich keinen Chance, auch wenn ich mich auf den Steg stelle, sodass ich auf das Boot hinuntersehen kann, geht nix, naja, ich werds weiter versuchen.


----------



## El_Cativo (1. Dezember 2004)

preacher79 am 01.12.2004 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 01.12.2004 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich bin aus versehen ins Wasser gesprungen und bin dann direkt an das Boot rangeschwommen und es hat funktioniert...........


----------



## Finnweh (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi, ich hab n'Problem bei der Dünnblut-Quest. Es hat nicht wirklich was mit der Quest selbst zu tun, ist eher ein technisches problem. Ich krieg dieses verdammte Tagebuch nicht aus dem Kofferraum raus!!!   

Ich steh vor dem Wagen (war leicht zu finden, rot und das entsprechende Nummernschild), der Kofferraum lässt sich wunderbar öffnen, aber da ich nicht nach unten schauen kann, habe ich die Option nicht, das Tagebuch und den Metallprügel aufzuheben.

Hat da meine Vampire-Version eine Macke? Ich hatte nämlich schon bei der Schiessübung das Gefühl, das man nach oben und unten zielen können sollte müsste dürfte könnte... (kann ja nicht sein, dass ich 2 Magazine leerballern muss, nur um sone Flasche mal zufällig mit nem verzogenen Schuss zu treffen)


----------



## El_Cativo (1. Dezember 2004)

Finnweh am 01.12.2004 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich hab n'Problem bei der Dünnblut-Quest. Es hat nicht wirklich was mit der Quest selbst zu tun, ist eher ein technisches problem. Ich krieg dieses verdammte Tagebuch nicht aus dem Kofferraum raus!!!
> 
> Ich steh vor dem Wagen (war leicht zu finden, rot und das entsprechende Nummernschild), der Kofferraum lässt sich wunderbar öffnen, aber da ich nicht nach unten schauen kann, habe ich die Option nicht, das Tagebuch und den Metallprügel aufzuheben.
> 
> Hat da meine Vampire-Version eine Macke? Ich hatte nämlich schon bei der Schiessübung das Gefühl, das man nach oben und unten zielen können sollte müsste dürfte könnte... (kann ja nicht sein, dass ich 2 Magazine leerballern muss, nur um sone Flasche mal zufällig mit nem verzogenen Schuss zu treffen)


Schalte in den Optionen Mouselook ein.....


----------



## Eutharic (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
stecke im Ventrue Tower fest nachdem ich den Le Croix erledigt habe und den Sprengsatz deponiert hab  ich kein Plan wie es weitergehen soll. Wenn ich versuche die Etage durch die Röhre zu verlassen bleibe ich zwangsläufig in ihr stecken. Hab ich zugenommen? Ich bin doch auch durch diese Röhre hochgekommen.


----------



## Killerschwein (1. Dezember 2004)

Eutharic am 01.12.2004 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> stecke im Ventrue Tower fest nachdem ich den Le Croix erledigt habe und den Sprengsatz deponiert hab  ich kein Plan wie es weitergehen soll. Wenn ich versuche die Etage durch die Röhre zu verlassen bleibe ich zwangsläufig in ihr stecken. Hab ich zugenommen? Ich bin doch auch durch diese Röhre hochgekommen.



Du must den Fahrstuhl nehmen vor dem Croix stand.
sieht man auf den ersten Blick net.
Kannst auch den Sprengstoff nehmen und den erst nach oben schicken    .


So und nun mein Problem:
Ich habe den Sherif besiegt und der hat sich in ne Fledermaus verwandelt.
Wie bekomm ich des Vieh erledigt ??????


----------



## El_Cativo (1. Dezember 2004)

Killerschwein am 01.12.2004 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Eutharic am 01.12.2004 17:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kleiner Tipp.
Das Vieh reagiert ziemlich allergisch auf Schrotflinten. Oder für die Leute die es nicht so eilig haben und einen Vampir mit Fähigkeit verdunkeln haben. Verdunkeln in irgend eine Ecke hocken und warten bis die Wachleute die Regelmäßig auftauchen das Vieh erschossen haben. Man kann ja in der zwischenzeit einen Kaffe triken gehen..........


----------



## Iceman (1. Dezember 2004)

Killerschwein am 01.12.2004 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> So und nun mein Problem:
> Ich habe den Sherif besiegt und der hat sich in ne Fledermaus verwandelt.
> Wie bekomm ich des Vieh erledigt ??????



Noch nicht selbst ausprobiert sondern nur in nem anderen Forum gelesen: Auf dem Dach sollen Scheinwerfer rumstehen. Richtest du davon einen auf das Vieh stürzt es ab und du kannst drauf einschlagen.


----------



## El_Cativo (1. Dezember 2004)

Iceman am 01.12.2004 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Killerschwein am 01.12.2004 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das mit den Scheinwerfen habe ich auch probiert. Die kannst du jeweils nur einmal anschalten. dann ist das Vieh zwar abgeschmiert aber hat mir trotzdem gehörig einen auf die Mütze gegeben. dann habe ich es sein lassen und ihn mit Schrot gefüttert.............


----------



## heinz-otto (1. Dezember 2004)

Meine Taktik (nachdem ich verrafft hatte das die Wachen auf meiner Seite sind  ): Zwei mal Scheinwerfer anmachen und dann alles geben, was geht. Danach hab' ich immer wieder Celerity benutzt, bevor der Drache (?) auf dich zufliegt, dann das Scharfschützengewehr ausgepackt und in Ruhe gezielt. Das geht natürlich nur, wenn du diese Disziplin hast.


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (1. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe auch die Wachen schießen lassen und nur diese hässlichen Viecher die auf dich zukommen umgenietet. Am Ende werden aber alle Wachen umgebracht von der Fledermaus und da habe ich ihm einfach ein bisschen Schrot gegeben. 20 Schüsse aus meiner Jaeger-Spazz haben für das letzte Fünftel gereicht.


----------



## Exekutor (1. Dezember 2004)

Bin jetzt fertig mit dem Game. 



Spoiler



Gibts es da eigentlich noch ein Ende außer das als Anarchen"freund" oder als LaCroix Diener? Die sind ja irgendwie beide fast identisch, nur einmal kann man überleben  





Spoiler



Das ist wohl eines der schlechtesten Enden die ich kenne   Das ganze Game handelt um den Sarkophag und den Schlüssel, und am Ende hat Jack einfach mir nichts dir nichts der sarkophaginhalt ausgetauscht. lol? ich fühl mich verarscht, warum musste ich depp dann den schlüssel holen ?  





Spoiler



Außerdem muss ja an diesem Messerach irgendwas besonderes dran sein, sonst würde die Vamps das ja net spüren ... und das wird auch nicht aufgeklärt  


Bis zum Ende ein Topspiel, das Ende ist nur noch grottig schlecht


----------



## El_Cativo (1. Dezember 2004)

Exekutor am 01.12.2004 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin jetzt fertig mit dem Game.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Es gibt m.W. 5 verschiedne Enden. Ich z.B. war weder Anarchenfreund noch Diener des Prinz........


----------



## Exekutor (1. Dezember 2004)

´JEtzt hast du ja meine spoiled version geqoutet   man muss erstmal drauf kommen, dass der nicht so große textblöcke spoilern kann   

Und was für enden gibts denn noch da? 


Spoiler



Also einmal mit lacroix als sein "diener" sterben.





Spoiler



Als Lacroix Feind das ding aufmachen und sterben oder lacroix den schlüssel geben, dann macht der boom.





Spoiler



Und was noch? Für Ming Xiao vielleicht?


----------



## El_Cativo (1. Dezember 2004)

Da ich sie noch nicht alle kenne, kann ichs dir nicht genau sagen...........
Ich kann dir nur sagen was mein Ende war:


Spoiler



Ich habe die Fahne der Camarilla hoch gehalten und habe den Prinzen gestürzt. Hierzu habe ich mich mit dem Primus Vitae der Tremere verbündet und verhindert, dass der Sarg geöffnet wird



Edit: Kann einer von den Admins vielleicht bitte das Quote in meinem oberen Post editieren, so dass die Spoiler Funktion auch klappt und nicht jeder der hier reinkommt die das Ende gespoilt bekommt.......


----------



## batesvsronin (2. Dezember 2004)

Exekutor am 30.11.2004 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 30.11.2004 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hat dir jetzt mal einer geholfen? bin an der gleichen stelle und komm da auch nich weiter... bin auch schon wie blöd dagegen gelaufen...


----------



## Drachenschwanz (2. Dezember 2004)

So, ich hab auch nen paar Probleme und zwar mit dem krankenhaus. Da soll ich jetzt das Werwolfsblut rausholen, aber es ist kein kampfgebiet. WAs kann man da machen?
Außerdem ist die sterbende Frau nicht mehr da der ich mein blut geben kann.

Mfg
Drachenschwanz


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (2. Dezember 2004)

El_Cativo am 01.12.2004 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich sie noch nicht alle kenne, kann ichs dir nicht genau sagen...........
> Ich kann dir nur sagen was mein Ende war:
> 
> 
> ...



Kleine Frage:  



Spoiler



Dann kam doch bestimmt nicht das Endvideo, wo der Ventrue Tower in die Luft fliegt, oder? Was kam statt dessen?


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (2. Dezember 2004)

Drachenschwanz am 02.12.2004 02:30 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hab auch nen paar Probleme und zwar mit dem krankenhaus. Da soll ich jetzt das Werwolfsblut rausholen, aber es ist kein kampfgebiet. WAs kann man da machen?
> Außerdem ist die sterbende Frau nicht mehr da der ich mein blut geben kann.
> 
> Mfg
> Drachenschwanz



Hatte das gleiche Problem. Ich glaube sobald du da drinnen einmal was kriminelles abziehst ist sie weg. Zu dem Blut: Das ist in dem dicken Tresor gaaanz oben. Da musst du für hacken können. Ich glaube 5 oder 6 mindestens. Der PC dafür steht auf dem selben Level. "bm-tür" oder so ist der Befehl. Ich habe einfach gesagt ich wäre wegen des Netzwerkproblems da und habe den Raum aufgeschlossen bekommen. Ansonsten Tür knacken (zweite Tür rechts) oder andere Tür (erste Tür rechts wenn du den obersten Stock betrittst) knacken und durch den Lüftungsschacht rein.  Du musst vielleicht auch die Kamera deaktivieren. Ich habe es einfach mal getan. Weiß nicht ob es notwendig ist. Der Raum dafür ist auch auf dem Stpckwerk. Darin befindet sich auch noch ein nützlicher Schlüssel.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (2. Dezember 2004)

FlyingHeadbutt am 02.12.2004 02:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Drachenschwanz am 02.12.2004 02:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Falsch!
Du musst gar nciht hacken können, sondern nur aufpassen, denn Irgendwo im unter Stockwerk (glaub in einer email) steht das Passwort 



Spoiler



kleiner Tipp: es ist Malcolms kleine Freundin


Die kleine ist wie gesagt weg wenn du was kriminelles amchst, also gleich am anfang zu ihr gehen (Room 1) gleich neben der Theke, wo die Krankenschwester ist.
Die Wachmänner oben musst du wohl oder übel töten (dann ist es auch Waffengebiet) das Blut ist im BM-safe. Hoffe geholfen zu haben

Frage meiner seits:
Wie kann ich die Passwörter, für die Lager, neben der Leichenhalle (Krankenhaus) rausbekommen? im PC steht ja das die Wertsachen der totan da drin sind... komm aber nciht an die Passwörter ran. wenn ich sie rausbekommen will (am Terminal unten im Krankenhaus) dann steht irgendwas von ERROR da, und das man den admin bescheid sagen soll oder so... im Adminrechner ist dan aber auch nix.
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Dreiundsiebziger (2. Dezember 2004)

ZiegenPaeter am 02.12.2004 08:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage meiner seits:
> Wie kann ich die Passwörter, für die Lager, neben der Leichenhalle (Krankenhaus) rausbekommen? im PC steht ja das die Wertsachen der totan da drin sind... komm aber nciht an die Passwörter ran. wenn ich sie rausbekommen will (am Terminal unten im Krankenhaus) dann steht irgendwas von ERROR da, und das man den admin bescheid sagen soll oder so... im Adminrechner ist dan aber auch nix.
> Danke für die Hilfe


Die Wertsachen sind nicht in den Kühlschränken sondern in der Kiste, neben der Leiche. Zu dem Terminal:


Spoiler



Dieser gibt dir erst den Code, wenn du die 'Dünnblütigen-Quest angenommen hast und die Hinweise aus dem Diner bzw. dem Kofferraum beisammen hast.



@Gatesvsronin: Ja, eine Seite weiter(iirc s.2 hatte ich zu dem Asia-Tempel-Tor-Problem geantwortet. Kurze Zusammenfassung: Gehe einen Level höher, gehe zurück, fertig.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (2. Dezember 2004)

Dreiundsiebziger am 02.12.2004 09:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 02.12.2004 08:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Merci, danke, Thank u


----------



## Cwaul (2. Dezember 2004)

Uff um da reinzukommen gibts so viele Möglichkeiten.

1. Da ist ein Parkhaus als eine Seitenbegrenzung. Wenn man stark genug ist kann man da die Stangen abreissen und aus dem Parkkhaus rausklettern in die Gasse.

2. Verdunkelung , wenn man hat , anschmeissen und vorbeischleichen. erfordert mind. Verdunkelung 2.

3. Überreden (blauer Text) Einschüchtern (grüner Text) verführen (rosa Text) Irrsinn (roter Text) je nach Skill oder Geschlecht... 

Und wenn man drin ist ... Die Bilder müssen in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge zerschnitten werden. Vorher speichern und rumprobieren. Und ich rate euch im guten : Macht euch vorher voll mit Blut das wird NICHT lustig !


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (2. Dezember 2004)

Cwaul am 02.12.2004 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Uff um da reinzukommen gibts so viele Möglichkeiten.
> 
> 1. Da ist ein Parkhaus als eine Seitenbegrenzung. Wenn man stark genug ist kann man da die Stangen abreissen und aus dem Parkkhaus rausklettern in die Gasse.
> 
> ...



So schlimm ist es wirklich auch wieder nicht!!!
Ausserdem sollte man, wenn man gesunden Menschenverstand hat, checken das da eine Reihenfolge vorgegeben ist, und welche das ist


----------



## Cwaul (2. Dezember 2004)

So , jetzt von mir mal ein paar Fragen 

1.Kann man vonn V.V.  Misti als Ghoul kriegen wenn man nicht ganz so freundlich ist ? ich hab nur ihr verfluchtes Autogramm... (blöder Tori-Charme blöder)

2.Kann man mit jedem Clan die Thinblood Quest kriegen ? Bisher hat die nur einer meiner Chars bekommen ...

3. Man kann nicht mehr ins Museum rein wenn man den Auftrag schon erledigt hat oder ? <schluchz>

4. Gibts ne Methode Strauss zu entlocken wieso er mit LaCroix nicht übereinstimmt ? Oer ist das n totes Ende ?

5. Kam schon ein paar mal aber ich frag gerne nochmal : Friedhof Hollywood GEHT DAS ÜBERHAUPT ? Mein Brujah amoked da rum wie Kain persönlich aber gepackt hat er das nie ... 
6. Gibts für jede Quest mehrere Wege ? Also bei den meisten hab ich schon mehrere gefunden .. (3 Chars bis Hollywood bei versch. Quests) ?


----------



## Iceman (2. Dezember 2004)

Cwaul am 02.12.2004 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Kann man vonn V.V.  Misti als Ghoul kriegen wenn man nicht ganz so freundlich ist ? ich hab nur ihr verfluchtes Autogramm... (blöder Tori-Charme blöder)



Nein



			
				Cwaul am 02.12.2004 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> 2.Kann man mit jedem Clan die Thinblood Quest kriegen ? Bisher hat die nur einer meiner Chars bekommen ...



Ja



			
				Cwaul am 02.12.2004 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Man kann nicht mehr ins Museum rein wenn man den Auftrag schon erledigt hat oder ? <schluchz>



Stimmt



			
				Cwaul am 02.12.2004 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> 6. Gibts für jede Quest mehrere Wege ? Also bei den meisten hab ich schon mehrere gefunden .. (3 Chars bis Hollywood bei versch. Quests) ?



Nein, aber für viele.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2004)

*OceanHouse*

Bin im OceanHouse, St.Monica, die Sache mit dem Poltergeist. Hab AFAIK alles durch bis auf ein Zimmer im oberen Stock, das verriegelt ist. Findet man dafür nen Schlüssel oder hab ich einfach (noch) zu wenig skill und sollte später wiederkommen? Ist ein Level10 Schloss, mit dieser einer Disziplin aktiviert konnte ich vorher Level5 öffnen... Und wenn ich das Ding auf hab: führt das dann zu Lösung? (verratet mir nicht zuviel...  ) hab bisher nur so zeitungsartikel, den kellerraum und ein kinderbild entdeckt...


----------



## Schindler (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: OceanHouse*



			
				Herbboy am 02.12.2004 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin im OceanHouse, St.Monica, die Sache mit dem Poltergeist. Hab AFAIK alles durch bis auf ein Zimmer im oberen Stock, das verriegelt ist. Findet man dafür nen Schlüssel oder hab ich einfach (noch) zu wenig skill und sollte später wiederkommen? Ist ein Level10 Schloss, mit dieser einer Disziplin aktiviert konnte ich vorher Level5 öffnen... Und wenn ich das Ding auf hab: führt das dann zu Lösung? (verratet mir nicht zuviel...  ) hab bisher nur so zeitungsartikel, den kellerraum und ein kinderbild entdeckt...


ganz rechtes zimmer - dort wo "get Out" steht - findet man in einem Nachttisch einen Schlüssel für den verschlossenen Raum.
P.S. Dieser Thread ist so dermaßen unübersichtlich...


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: OceanHouse*



			
				Schindler am 02.12.2004 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 02.12.2004 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, man hätte vereinbaren sollten, dass man die quest oben in die AW-zeile reinschreibt - dann könnte man mit threadansicht wenigestens schonmal schnell schauen, ob das thema bereits da ist... 


THX


----------



## DeadBody (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: OceanHouse*

Jo, servus,
ich könnt auch mal hilfe gebrauchen, bin in Chinatown, da wo man den Nosferatu befreien muss.
Also, genauer gesagt, da wo der Mandarien die Tests macht, komm bei den Test mit den 3 rotierenden Messerdingern nich weiter, vorallem, mal bewegen die sich , mal nich(Bug?).
Wär schön wenn mir jemand helfen kann.

MFG Dead


----------



## chief-harkness (2. Dezember 2004)

*Fu syndicate ("Messer"-Raum)*



			
				DeadBody am 02.12.2004 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, servus,
> ich könnt auch mal hilfe gebrauchen, bin in Chinatown, da wo man den Nosferatu befreien muss.
> Also, genauer gesagt, da wo der Mandarien die Tests macht, komm bei den Test mit den 3 rotierenden Messerdingern nich weiter, vorallem, mal bewegen die sich , mal nich(Bug?).
> Wär schön wenn mir jemand helfen kann.
> ...



Ja, der Raum ist etwas verbuggt. Eigentlich sollten sich die Messer bewegen aber manchmal bleiben sie einfach an den jeweiligen Enden stehen.  Was dem Spieler allerdings die Sache ungemein vereinfacht. 

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wurde diese Frage hier auch schon mal beantwortet - bin jetzt aber zu faul den Link zur passenden Seite zu setzen. 

Der Trick hier ist: Einfach auf die Kisten an der Wand in den vergitterten Nischen ballern. Sobald das Ding kaputt ist, hört das dazugehörige Messer zu rotieren auf. Sobald alle 3 kaputt sind, geht's weiter.


----------



## otterfresse (3. Dezember 2004)

*Elizabeth Dane (oder so...) - Quest*

Tag auch... ich bin noch nicht sonderlich weit gekommen und hab gerade den Auftrag von LaCroix erhalten, auf einem Schiff nach nem Sarg zu sehen. Jetzt hab ich dummerweise keinen blassen Schimmer, wie ich auf diesen dämlichen Kutter kommen soll, wenn auf dem gesamten Pier überall Gitter den Weg versperren! Bin ich zu doof dafür, such ich an der falschen Stelle oder komme ich erst später dazu, diese Quest zu erfüllen??  Bin echt ratlos im Moment...


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Elizabeth Dane (oder so...) - Quest*



			
				otterfresse am 03.12.2004 02:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Tag auch... ich bin noch nicht sonderlich weit gekommen und hab gerade den Auftrag von LaCroix erhalten, auf einem Schiff nach nem Sarg zu sehen. Jetzt hab ich dummerweise keinen blassen Schimmer, wie ich auf diesen dämlichen Kutter kommen soll, wenn auf dem gesamten Pier überall Gitter den Weg versperren! Bin ich zu doof dafür, such ich an der falschen Stelle oder komme ich erst später dazu, diese Quest zu erfüllen??  Bin echt ratlos im Moment...



musst nicht auf den pier, sondern an den strand. da liegt ein boot im wasser, auf das du drauf hüpfen musst (nicht "benutzen" oder so).


----------



## otterfresse (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Elizabeth Dane (oder so...) - Quest*



			
				HanFred am 03.12.2004 04:27 schrieb:
			
		

> otterfresse am 03.12.2004 02:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx!!
Gleich mal probieren....


----------



## Killerschwein (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Elizabeth Dane (oder so...) - Quest*

So mal als Frage:
Wo kann ich überall Bücher finden bzw kaufen oder bei welchen Personen noch meine Fähigkeiten steigern ???

Und wie zum Teufel kann man die Zombi Quest lösen ??


----------



## El_Cativo (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Elizabeth Dane (oder so...) - Quest*



> Und wie zum Teufel kann man die Zombi Quest lösen ??


Du kannst ihn auch umgehen, zumindest als weiblicher Char   . Ansonsten heißt es schnell sein, und drauf achten, dass es mehrere Tore gibt zwischen denen du immer hin und herflitzen musst..........


----------



## hedy (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Elizabeth Dane (oder so...) - Quest*



			
				El_Cativo am 03.12.2004 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> > Und wie zum Teufel kann man die Zombi Quest lösen ??
> 
> 
> Du kannst ihn auch umgehen, zumindest als weiblicher Char   . Ansonsten heißt es schnell sein, und drauf achten, dass es mehrere Tore gibt zwischen denen du immer hin und herflitzen musst..........



Man kann die Quest auch als männlicher Char alternativ lösen ohne auch nur einen einzigen Zombie zu killen 



Spoiler



Romero beauftragt einen dann damit eine Prostituierte zu ihm zu bringen. Man braucht allerdings einen recht hohen Überreden-Skill um das zu schaffen.


----------



## holgiii (3. Dezember 2004)

Nicks am 21.11.2004 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> jo, ich hab da auch n problem, und zwar bin ich in chinatown in dem syndikatsgebäude. dort wird man ja von so nem schwachkopf verschiedenen prüfungen unterzogen...nach der mit dem laser kommt man in nen raum mit herumfahrenden schwertern, so wie in prince of persia. die tür am anderen ende das raumes geht allerdings nicht auf, ich bin dann in diesem raum gefangen und muss immer den schwertern ausweichen...aber selbst nach 5!!! minuten öffnet sich die tür nicht! ist das ein fehler, oder was muss ich tun?




Du musst alle Schwerter ans Gitter schieben!!
im nächsten Raum wirds noch schwiereiger,dort wirst du Strom ausgesetzt!
Komme dort nicht weiter


----------



## Xardas (3. Dezember 2004)

hab auch ein problem, vllt hat das hier schon einer angeführt, aber es sind einfach schon zuviele posts hier, als dass ich alles durchlesen kann/will ^^
also folgendes:
Downtown.
ich hab den ersten pestträger getötet (die im hotel) und jetzt soll ich noch die übrigen erledigen. und den 2ten finde ich nicht.
ich hab mit den 'pennern' geredet, und bin zu blechdosen bill (hieß der so?)
der hat mir gesagt, dass der pestträger aus der kanalisation kam. also bin ich da runter. aber ausser einer verschlossenen tür hab ich nix gefunden.
weiss jemand wo man ihn findet?


----------



## El_Cativo (3. Dezember 2004)

Xardas am 03.12.2004 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch ein problem, vllt hat das hier schon einer angeführt, aber es sind einfach schon zuviele posts hier, als dass ich alles durchlesen kann/will ^^
> also folgendes:
> Downtown.
> ich hab den ersten pestträger getötet (die im hotel) und jetzt soll ich noch die übrigen erledigen. und den 2ten finde ich nicht.
> ...


Hinter der verschlossenen Tür    
(Du musst also die Gittertür die du siehst wenn du in der Gasse vom Dosenbill in die Kanalisation gehst, knacken und dann einfach weiter. dann kommst du automatisch zum Pestträger)


----------



## hedy (3. Dezember 2004)

Xardas am 03.12.2004 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch ein problem, vllt hat das hier schon einer angeführt, aber es sind einfach schon zuviele posts hier, als dass ich alles durchlesen kann/will ^^
> also folgendes:
> Downtown.
> ich hab den ersten pestträger getötet (die im hotel) und jetzt soll ich noch die übrigen erledigen. und den 2ten finde ich nicht.
> ...



Du musst diese verschlossene Tür öffnen, dann kommst du schon zu dem zweiten Pestträger hin.


----------



## Xardas (3. Dezember 2004)

Hinter der verschlossenen Tür    
(Du musst also die Gittertür die du siehst wenn du in der Gasse vom Dosenbill in die Kanalisation gehst, knacken und dann einfach weiter. dann kommst du automatisch zum Pestträger) [/quote]

hm, diese tür schein ich übersehen zu haben .. die tür die ich meinte konnte man nich knacken und war auch kein gitter ^^
danke für die hilfe


----------



## sacada (3. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe zur Zeit ein Problem mit dem Weiterkommen im Giovanni Haus wo der Sarkophark versteckt sein soll! Ich habe bereits gegen Bruno gekämpft der die Tür zersmettert hat, weis aber nicht wo es jetzt weitergeht!? Wäre schön wenn mir noch heute jemand helfen könnte will heute nämlich noch zocken!!! Danke vorab!!!!


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (3. Dezember 2004)

sacada am 03.12.2004 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe zur Zeit ein Problem mit dem Weiterkommen im Giovanni Haus wo der Sarkophark versteckt sein soll! Ich habe bereits gegen Bruno gekämpft der die Tür zersmettert hat, weis aber nicht wo es jetzt weitergeht!? Wäre schön wenn mir noch heute jemand helfen könnte will heute nämlich noch zocken!!! Danke vorab!!!!



Ich habe niemals gegen Bruno gekämpft. Komisch. Ich habe nur gegen die Chang Brüder gekämpft. Bin aber auch nicht bis ganz zum Ende weiter sondern irgendwo abgebogen und runter. Kann leider nicht mehr genau sagen wo aber vielleicht hilft es dir.


----------



## El_Cativo (3. Dezember 2004)

sacada am 03.12.2004 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe zur Zeit ein Problem mit dem Weiterkommen im Giovanni Haus wo der Sarkophark versteckt sein soll! Ich habe bereits gegen Bruno gekämpft der die Tür zersmettert hat, weis aber nicht wo es jetzt weitergeht!? Wäre schön wenn mir noch heute jemand helfen könnte will heute nämlich noch zocken!!! Danke vorab!!!!


In irgendeinem Raum im Erdgeschoss irgendwo gehts weiter. Du musst runter in den Keller kommen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere musst du in die Küche oder so und da kannst du dann durch irgendein Gitter oder so runter. (Es ist auf jeden Fall der Raum, in dem auch das Giovanni Buch liegt). Sorry, dass ichs jetzt nicht genauer sagen kann, ist schon eine Weile her........

BTE: Ich habe Bruno nie zu Gesicht bekommen........


----------



## sacada (3. Dezember 2004)

El_Cativo am 03.12.2004 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> sacada am 03.12.2004 19:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war in der Küche ich war verdammt nochmal überall(natürlich kann ich was übersehen haben aber ich weiss einfach nicht wie ich in den Keller oder wohin auch immer komme( meine Fähigkeit im Schlösserknacken lässt zu wünschen übrig)!!! Und dieses GiovannieBuch finde ich auch nicht, bitte helft mir ich habe die Sucherei langsam satt!!!!!


----------



## chief-harkness (3. Dezember 2004)

sacada am 03.12.2004 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 03.12.2004 19:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vielleicht kann ich etwas weiterhelfen...

Mit einem "Persuade" Skill von 8 oder 9 (ich glaube es war 9) zeigt einem einem das Mädel aus der Eingangshalle mehr oder weniger den Weg zum Sarkophag (man bekommt  eine 2. ! blaue Dialogoption). Es gibt nämlich einen Geheimgang (die Schwerter auf dem Schild sind der Schalter) in der bibliothek rechts von der Eingangshalle, die das Mädel dann für dich öffnet.  Dieser Gang führt dann zu einem Einbalsamierungsraum (wo auch das Buch für Pisha zu finden ist).

Von dort aus geht es weiter in die Katakomben - der Weg ab da an ist ziemlich linear und man kann sich eigentlich nicht verlaufen.

Es gibt auch noch andere Wege in den Einbalsamierungsraum -  allerdings habe ich die noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## holgiii (4. Dezember 2004)

sacada am 03.12.2004 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe zur Zeit ein Problem mit dem Weiterkommen im Giovanni Haus wo der Sarkophark versteckt sein soll! Ich habe bereits gegen Bruno gekämpft der die Tür zersmettert hat, weis aber nicht wo es jetzt weitergeht!? Wäre schön wenn mir noch heute jemand helfen könnte will heute nämlich noch zocken!!! Danke vorab!!!!



habe das selbe Problem!
habe Bruno auch getötet,habe eigentlich alle getötet!
finde den Keller auch nicht!
selbst der Taxifahrer ist verschwunden!
such jetzt mal in der Küche?!


----------



## holgiii (4. Dezember 2004)

chief-harkness am 03.12.2004 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> sacada am 03.12.2004 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in der Küche gibts leider kein Durchgang!!
mit dem Mädchen am Eingang, kann ich leider nicht mehr reden!!
weiss jemand den Weg zum Keller??


----------



## HanFred (4. Dezember 2004)

holgiii am 04.12.2004 08:08 schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem Mädchen am Eingang, kann ich leider nicht mehr reden!!


neuladen, ich hab bei der rumprobiert, bis es geklappt hat und ich habe nicht den super persuade-charakter (die schlösser waren mir auch zu schwer).
zeichne dir halt ne karte, wo du schon warst und wo nicht. es muss ja auch nen anderen weg geben.


----------



## Xardas (4. Dezember 2004)

Xardas am 03.12.2004 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hinter der verschlossenen Tür
> (Du musst also die Gittertür die du siehst wenn du in der Gasse vom Dosenbill in die Kanalisation gehst, knacken und dann einfach weiter. dann kommst du automatisch zum Pestträger)



hm, diese tür schein ich übersehen zu haben .. die tür die ich meinte konnte man nich knacken und war auch kein gitter ^^
danke für die hilfe [/quote]

um nochmal darauf zurückzukommen ...
ich find da unten keine gitter-tür. oder sonst etwas, dass man knacken kann. 
da gibts nur eine tür (etwas weiter entfernt von dem eingangspunkt bei blechdosen bill) und die kann man nicht knacken, d.h. diese option gibt es nicht mal.
bin ich einfach nur blind oder wie?


----------



## HanFred (4. Dezember 2004)

Xardas am 04.12.2004 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich einfach nur blind oder wie?



scheinbar  
such noch schön, so gross ist die kanalisation jetzt auch wieder nicht und es gibt AFAIK nur eine einzige gittertür. un ddie kann man definitiv knacken, aber man hat die option erstt, nachdem man mit Tin Can gesprochen hat.


----------



## holgiii (4. Dezember 2004)

HanFred am 04.12.2004 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> holgiii am 04.12.2004 08:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit nicht mehr reden meine ich: sie ist tot!!
es lebt niemand mehr!!
ich war in allen Räumen,leider kein Durchgang gefunden!!vielleicht kennt jemand einen!


----------



## Killerschwein (4. Dezember 2004)

Also.

1. Giovanni Haus:
Dort gibt es nen paar geheimgänge in den Mamorwänden die du durch die benutzen taste öffnen kannst. lauf einfach an den ganzen Wänden vorbei und drücke duaernd . Irgendwann kommst du dann in nen Gang in dem du dann durch ein Fenster nen Kerl beobachtest wie der nen Geheimgang öffnet und den rest kannste dir bestimmt denken.

2. Kanalisation:
In Hollywood gibt es 2 Kanalisationen sozusagen die sind zwar dann doch zusammen aber du kommst bei der Pestbringer Quest am besten zurecht wenn du den Eingang nimmst welcher am Ende der Gasse ist wo Bill stand also hinter Bill noch denn kurz vorher ist noch nen 2ter den aber nicht nehmen.


----------



## El_Cativo (4. Dezember 2004)

> um nochmal darauf zurückzukommen ...
> ich find da unten keine gitter-tür. oder sonst etwas, dass man knacken kann.
> da gibts nur eine tür (etwas weiter entfernt von dem eingangspunkt bei blechdosen bill) und die kann man nicht knacken, d.h. diese option gibt es nicht mal.
> bin ich einfach nur blind oder wie?


Anscheinend schon. wenn du den richtige Eingang in die Kanalisation nimmst, siehst du die Gittertür sofort. Du musst den Eingang bei Dosen Bill nehmen und zwar weiter rein in Richtung Gassenende bei der verdreckten Matratze die da rumliegt........

@Giovanni Haus:
Das ist echt nicht so schwer zu finden. es gibt auch einen Haufen Geheimgänge überall in den Marmorwänden. Einfach mal da überall durchlatschen...........


----------



## requiem (4. Dezember 2004)

Iceman am 24.11.2004 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> raven1982 am 24.11.2004 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich liebe euch!!, ich war überzeugt, dass das ein bug ist und ich es ca. 20 mal
neu geladen habe und für 10 min. den messern ausgewichen bin. ich werde 
es gleich so machen wie beschrieben. danke


----------



## wandi (4. Dezember 2004)

Also ich häng schon wieder fest!!!

Ich soll Ming Xiao umbringen, bin jetzt auch schon im Tempel und bin in einem Raum in dem nur 1 Großes Tor wegführt. Das Tor ist mir einem großem Riegel versperrt. Auf jeden Fall kann ich den Riegel nicht bewegen.

Raum: 
gibt keine Treppe die hinunter führt
ein  großes Wasserrad ist drinnen
nur eine Tür (die oben beschrieben ist)

Wenn also jemand das selbe Problem gehabt hat und die Lösung weiß bitte antworten!!!

Ps: hab schon die ganze Ebene "abgeschlachtet" (alle umgebracht, alle Räume besucht etc.)

Danke schon im voraus!


----------



## Killerschwein (4. Dezember 2004)

Ganz simpel. 
Unten in dem Raum ist ne Türe vor der nen Holzbalken ist der hat einen Stock
gegen den du gegenlaufen kannst und schon schiebst du den Riegel weg.
Wenn es nicht geht speichern und neuladen dann gehts ( hatte ich zumindest das Problem so)


----------



## wandi (4. Dezember 2004)

Killerschwein am 04.12.2004 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz simpel.
> Unten in dem Raum ist ne Türe vor der nen Holzbalken ist der hat einen Stock
> gegen den du gegenlaufen kannst und schon schiebst du den Riegel weg.
> Wenn es nicht geht speichern und neuladen dann gehts ( hatte ich zumindest das Problem so)



Ist es denn die selbe Tür, denn so weit ich weiß bin ich dagegengerannt hab wie wild draufgehaut und -geschossen?!


----------



## El_Cativo (4. Dezember 2004)

wandi am 04.12.2004 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Killerschwein am 04.12.2004 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn an der Tür, wenn du davorstehst, ein kleines Sympbol von einem Mänchenen das den Riegel wegschiebt, erscheint, ist es die richtige Tür. dann musst du einfach gegen die kleine Querstrebe laufen und damit den Riegel aus dem Weg schieben.........


----------



## Killerschwein (4. Dezember 2004)

Wenn gegenlaufen nicht geht Spiel Speichern und neuladen dann gehts.
( Warum liest man meine Posts denn nicht mal vernünftig durch   )


----------



## chief-harkness (4. Dezember 2004)

El_Cativo am 04.12.2004 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> wandi am 04.12.2004 14:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




An dieser stelle hatte ich auch unglaubliche Probleme, da sich der Riegel partout nicht bewegen lassen wollte, obwohl das "Bewegen"-Symbol zu sehen war.  Ich musste beispielsweise erst am linken Ende von der Seite gegen den Riegel laufen, bevor er sich auch an dem Griff an der rechten Seite durch Vorwärtslaufen bewegen ließ...


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (4. Dezember 2004)

1. WO bekomme ich die Dünnblüter Quest? Bin schon beim Werwolf...

2. Wo bleibt die Gondel, wenn die Zeit beim Werwolf abgelaufen ist??? Bin ins Gebäude rein, wo die Gondel sein müsste, da war aber keine, und dann wurd ich gekillt...

3.Wie kann ich im Spukhotel, die quest von dem Geist lösen?? wenn ich der Tussi das Amulet gebe, dann ist die Quest nicht erfolgreich gelöst worden !?


----------



## March20 (4. Dezember 2004)

ZiegenPaeter am 04.12.2004 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. WO bekomme ich die Dünnblüter Quest? Bin schon beim Werwolf...
> 
> 
> 2. Wo bleibt die Gondel, wenn die Zeit beim Werwolf abgelaufen ist??? Bin ins Gebäude rein, wo die Gondel sein müsste, da war aber keine, und dann wurd ich gekillt...
> ...



1.Die Quest bekommst am Strand von E.Der Typ mit dem nackten Oberkörper

2.Die Gondel braucht noch ein wenig (paar sekunden)

3.keine ahnung


----------



## El_Cativo (4. Dezember 2004)

ZiegenPaeter am 04.12.2004 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. WO bekomme ich die Dünnblüter Quest? Bin schon beim Werwolf...
> 
> 2. Wo bleibt die Gondel, wenn die Zeit beim Werwolf abgelaufen ist??? Bin ins Gebäude rein, wo die Gondel sein müsste, da war aber keine, und dann wurd ich gekillt...
> 
> 3.Wie kann ich im Spukhotel, die quest von dem Geist lösen?? wenn ich der Tussi das Amulet gebe, dann ist die Quest nicht erfolgreich gelöst worden !?


1. Am Strand von dem einen Typen namens E (kann allerdings sei, dass er nicht mehr da ist, wenn du schon soweit bist)

2. Dauer noch ein biserl. Ich habs dann so gemacht, dass ich mich im Haus versteck hielt, bis der countdown komplett abgelaufen ist. dann bin ich erst rüber in die Station gerannt und die Gondel ist dann grade eingetroffen als ich ankam..........

3. Dann rück das Armulett halt nicht raus........


----------



## sacada (4. Dezember 2004)

Habe gerade ein Problem in der Leopold Gesellschaft: Bin gerade im Höhlensystem und habe dem Professor meine Hilfe bei der Flucht angeboten! Dann kommt ja dieser Vampirjäger und dann fängt der Countdown an! Ich schaffe es aber nicht in der einen Minute aus dem Höhlesystem!!!!
Gibt es vielleicht einen Geheimweg oder so!!!!
Wäre net wenn mir einer den Weg beschreiben würde den ich gehen sollte!!!
Danke im voraus!!!!


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2004)

sacada am 04.12.2004 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade ein Problem in der Leopold Gesellschaft: Bin gerade im Höhlensystem und habe dem Professor meine Hilfe bei der Flucht angeboten! Dann kommt ja dieser Vampirjäger und dann fängt der Countdown an! Ich schaffe es aber nicht in der einen Minute aus dem Höhlesystem!!!!
> Gibt es vielleicht einen Geheimweg oder so!!!!
> Wäre net wenn mir einer den Weg beschreiben würde den ich gehen sollte!!!
> Danke im voraus!!!!



ich bitte dich, das ist kein problem. einfach zum schiff und gut is (das sagt er ja auch im gespräch mit dem wissenschaftler).
ganz raus reicht natürlich nicht.
wenn du beim boot bist, wird vermutlich der leopold-bug zuschlagen und du wirst in windows landen... die anleitung zum umgehen des bugs wurde schon mehrmals geposted.


----------



## sacada (5. Dezember 2004)

HanFred am 05.12.2004 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> sacada am 04.12.2004 23:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na toll und wie soll ich das in der einen minute bitte schaffen?


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2004)

sacada am 05.12.2004 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll und wie soll ich das in der einen minute bitte schaffen?


rennen 
zum bootssteg. ich hatte noch knapp 10s übrig.
wenn du die konsole zum rausbeamen öffnest, wird die zeit angehalten.


----------



## El_Cativo (5. Dezember 2004)

sacada am 05.12.2004 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 05.12.2004 00:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zu dem boot zu kommen ist echt nicht so schwierig. Also ich hatte noch gute 15 Sekunden übrig als ich ankam.

Noch ein kleiner Tip: Bevor du die Konsole zum "rausbeamen" öffnest (Anleitung zum Umgehen des Spielabsturzes, der vermutlich auch dich treffen wird, wurde hier schon mehrfach gepostet) am besten mit Esc ins Menü wechseln, da es sonst bei manchen zu Problemen kommt.....


----------



## Drachenschwanz (5. Dezember 2004)

*Giovanni Anwesen*

Mein Problem ist, das ich gerade im giovanni Anwesen bin, aber nicht durch die Tür komme, für die man Schlösser knacken 8 braucht. Auch kann ich die Familienangehörigen nicht überreden, weil man da ja 8angeblich) überreden 9 braucht, also, wo bekomme ich den Schlüssel her. Bin bis jetzt nur in der Eingangshalle.


----------



## sacada (5. Dezember 2004)

El_Cativo am 05.12.2004 01:55 schrieb:
			
		

> sacada am 05.12.2004 00:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Exekutor (5. Dezember 2004)

sacada am 05.12.2004 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber bei mir stand leider kein boot am Steg das war Problemchen!!!
> Doch heute habe ich nochmal neu geladen da wars auf einmal da!!!!!
> Achso und der Leopold Bug ist bei mir zum Glück nicht aufgetreten!!!!!



Dann kannst du dich glücklich schätzen   

Zum Thema Giovanni. Also da gibt es im rechten Teil glaub ich so eine verschlossene Tür. Die hab ich geknackt, dann kam ich in einen Raum, wo ein Geheimgang drin war, der in der Keller führt.


----------



## El_Cativo (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Giovanni Anwesen*



			
				Drachenschwanz am 05.12.2004 07:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Problem ist, das ich gerade im giovanni Anwesen bin, aber nicht durch die Tür komme, für die man Schlösser knacken 8 braucht. Auch kann ich die Familienangehörigen nicht überreden, weil man da ja 8angeblich) überreden 9 braucht, also, wo bekomme ich den Schlüssel her. Bin bis jetzt nur in der Eingangshalle.


Lauf mal durch die ganzen Gänge in den Marmorwänden ab. Dadurch kann man glaub ich alle Schlösser umgehen, die man nicht selbst ohne Schlösserknack Kenntnisse durch Bluterhöhung öffnen kann..........


----------



## rIvE (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Giovanni Anwesen*

Ich habe gerade diese Fehde zwischen Tung und Thereze beendet.
Nun soll sich Tung in der Nähe des Asylums in eimem Öltank verstecken?
Wo soll das sein?!?


----------



## Killerschwein (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Giovanni Anwesen*

Jo aus dem Asylum raus die Straße gerade entlang dann stehste vor nem Maschendrahtzaun und den kannste mit benutzen öffnen.


----------



## Xychopath (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Giovanni Anwesen*



			
				rIvE am 05.12.2004 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade diese Fehde zwischen Tung und Thereze beendet.



an dem bin ich grad drann...   mein Problem: wie komm ich in die 
Kanalisation? Vielleicht bin ich ja einfach nur zu doof, aber über die
Gullideckel klapts nicht... sonnst fällt mir nix ein, außer natürlich ein klo,
aber das wird wohl kaum die richtige Lösung sein


----------



## Exekutor (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Giovanni Anwesen*



			
				Xychopath am 05.12.2004 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> rIvE am 05.12.2004 14:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, das mit dem klo war gut   
Einfach zu einem Gullideckel laufen, draufschauen und benützen drücken.


----------



## rIvE (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Giovanni Anwesen*



			
				Killerschwein am 05.12.2004 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo aus dem Asylum raus die Straße gerade entlang dann stehste vor nem Maschendrahtzaun und den kannste mit benutzen öffnen.



Den Zaun kann ich bei mir nicht öffnen..


----------



## El_Cativo (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Giovanni Anwesen*



			
				Xychopath am 05.12.2004 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> rIvE am 05.12.2004 14:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einfach auf einen Gullideckel draufschauen und benutzen.....
(Dazu muss natürlich in den Optionen der Punkt "Mouselook" angeschaltet sein...)


----------



## El_Cativo (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Giovanni Anwesen*



			
				rIvE am 05.12.2004 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Killerschwein am 05.12.2004 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann nicht sein. wenn du vor dem richtigen stehst, lässt er sich auch öffnen. (Es sind zwei Tore, das eine auf der rechten Seite lässt sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht öffnen, das andere schon)


----------



## riseofrome (5. Dezember 2004)

*Gary finden*

[ich hab von LaCroix den Auftrag Gary zu finden, weil er den Sarkophag haben will.
Bin nach Hollywod zu Isaac gegangen, mit ihm geredet und die Quests von ihm erfüllt.
War im Kings House 609, hab den Sabbat Leader besiegt und danach in der Kanalisation aufgeräumt. Wenn ich jetzt zurück zu Issac gehe, fragt er nur ob ich bereit wäre ins Kings House zu gehen, obwohl ich da schon war und auch nicht meht hin kann.
Ich hab ihm schon beide Horrorvideos gegeben, den Quest mit dem Gargyle hab ich auch erfüllt.
Zu LaCroix werde ich nicht hingelassen. Hab keinen Quest Log in Hollywood offen.


----------



## El_Cativo (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gary finden*



			
				riseofrome am 05.12.2004 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> [ich hab von LaCroix den Auftrag Gary zu finden, weil er den Sarkophag haben will.
> Bin nach Hollywod zu Isaac gegangen, mit ihm geredet und die Quests von ihm erfüllt.
> War im Kings House 609, hab den Sabbat Leader besiegt und danach in der Kanalisation aufgeräumt. Wenn ich jetzt zurück zu Issac gehe, fragt er nur ob ich bereit wäre ins Kings House zu gehen, obwohl ich da schon war und auch nicht meht hin kann.
> Ich hab ihm schon beide Horrorvideos gegeben, den Quest mit dem Gargyle hab ich auch erfüllt.
> Zu LaCroix werde ich nicht hingelassen. Hab keinen Quest Log in Hollywood offen.


Du musst die Nosferatu in der Kanalisation suchen und darfst diese nicht verlassen sondern immer tiefer eindringen. Dazu musst du wieder dort uin die Kanalisation rein, wo du raus gekommen bist, weil dieser Teil der Kanalisation nicht direkt mit der "normalen" Kanalisation verbunden ist..............


----------



## riseofrome (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gary finden*

[
Du musst die Nosferatu in der Kanalisation suchen und darfst diese nicht verlassen sondern immer tiefer eindringen. Dazu musst du wieder dort uin die Kanalisation rein, wo du raus gekommen bist, weil dieser Teil der Kanalisation nicht direkt mit der "normalen" Kanalisation verbunden ist.............. [/quote]


Hab ich gemacht, bin in dem Raum gewesen wo die ganzen toten Wachmänner(oder Kanalarbeiter) liegen, und das Vieh getötet das dann aufgetaucht ist. Von da aus schien es aber nicht weiter zu gehen, habe dann die Kanalisation verlassen.


----------



## El_Cativo (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gary finden*



			
				riseofrome am 05.12.2004 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Du musst die Nosferatu in der Kanalisation suchen und darfst diese nicht verlassen sondern immer tiefer eindringen. Dazu musst du wieder dort uin die Kanalisation rein, wo du raus gekommen bist, weil dieser Teil der Kanalisation nicht direkt mit der "normalen" Kanalisation verbunden ist..............




Hab ich gemacht, bin in dem Raum gewesen wo die ganzen toten Wachmänner(oder Kanalarbeiter) liegen, und das Vieh getötet das dann aufgetaucht ist. Von da aus schien es aber nicht weiter zu gehen, habe dann die Kanalisation verlassen. [/quote]
Geh zurück in den Raum und schau dich nochmal genau um, den dort geht es weiter.


Spoiler



An der linken (??) Wand befidnet sich ein Gitter dass du öffnen kannst und durch das du hindurchschlüpfen musst.......


----------



## riseofrome (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gary finden*

Hab ich gemacht, bin in dem Raum gewesen wo die ganzen toten Wachmänner(oder Kanalarbeiter) liegen, und das Vieh getötet das dann aufgetaucht ist. Von da aus schien es aber nicht weiter zu gehen, habe dann die Kanalisation verlassen. [/quote]
Geh zurück in den Raum und schau dich nochmal genau um, den dort geht es weiter.


Spoiler



An der linken (??) Wand befidnet sich ein Gitter dass du öffnen kannst und durch das du hindurchschlüpfen musst.......


 [/quote]

Danke 
Dir war nur zu blöd um selber richtig hinzuschauen


----------



## holgiii (6. Dezember 2004)

El_Cativo am 25.11.2004 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> KurzerFZ2 am 25.11.2004 20:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habe die Befehle genauso eingegeben,geht leider nicht!!
gibts noch eine andere Möglichkeit??
sonst warte ich halt auf den Patch


----------



## El_Cativo (6. Dezember 2004)

holgiii am 06.12.2004 08:36 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 25.11.2004 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo liegt denn das Problem.....
Kriegst du das Spiel nicht mir Konsole gestartet ??
Oder funktioniert das "rausbeamen" nicht ??
Wenn du alles richtig machst, muss es funktionieren............


----------



## Thodin_33 (6. Dezember 2004)

Wozu ist eigentlich das Video gut, das man in den Skyline-Appartments (Wohnung des Regisseurs) in Downtown finden kann? Ich meine nicht die 2 Vids die man für den Hollywood-Quests braucht.

Und wozu kann man die ganzen CD's und Medikamente gebrauchen, die es überall mal zu finden gibt? Nur Morphium braucht man ja 1x....

Und dann will ich unbedingt wissen was im Sarkophag ist.... Habe erst ein Ende gezockt, wo es nicht enthüllt wird. Vielleicht kann ja mal einer als Spoiler alle 4 oder 5 Enden beschreiben. Habe einfach keine Zeit die alle zu erspielen. Bitte!!!!!


----------



## macharius (6. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

hab folgendes Problem. Ich hab den Barabus (oder so ähnlich) gerettet, jetzt sagt mein Log ich soll am öffentlichen Telefon auf Garys anruf warten, aber der ruft nicht an. Bin schon in allen Stadtteilen alle Telefone abgelaufen.


----------



## holgiii (6. Dezember 2004)

El_Cativo am 06.12.2004 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> holgiii am 06.12.2004 08:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^
wenn ich die erste option eingebe SaveJohansen() klappt es, dass heißt ich bekomme den Bonus für Menschlichkeit!
wenn ich dann das andere eingebe,kommt nur not found!!
gruss holgi


----------



## El_Cativo (6. Dezember 2004)

holgiii am 06.12.2004 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 06.12.2004 10:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann ahst dus irgendwie falsch eingegeben. Normalerweise müsste es in der Konsole spätestens nachdem du bei la_hub angekommen bist das Autovervollständige aktiviert haben. Sonst machst du was falsch. vielleicht hast du ein Leerzeichen oder so übersehen ??


----------



## SPEEDI007 (6. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
ich habe 1 Auftrag von einer gewissen Pisha bekommen,aber keine Ahnung wo ich diese Gegenstände finde.

1.Wo finde ich das Muesum?Santa Monica oder Downtown?
2.Wo finde ich das Giovanni Anwesen?Santa Monica oder Downtown?


----------



## El_Cativo (6. Dezember 2004)

SPEEDI007 am 06.12.2004 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich habe 1 Auftrag von einer gewissen Pisha bekommen,aber keine Ahnung wo ich diese Gegenstände finde.
> 
> 1.Wo finde ich das Muesum?Santa Monica oder Downtown?
> 2.Wo finde ich das Giovanni Anwesen?Santa Monica oder Downtown?


Weder noch in beiden Fällen. Du wirst früher(im Falle des Museums) bzw. später (Im Falle des Giovanni Anwesens) noch automatisch zu beiden Orten kommen. Es sind beides "externe" Levels, die nur einmal bei dem entsprechenden Mainquest zugänglich sind............


----------



## chief-harkness (6. Dezember 2004)

macharius am 06.12.2004 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hab folgendes Problem. Ich hab den Barabus (oder so ähnlich) gerettet, jetzt sagt mein Log ich soll am öffentlichen Telefon auf Garys anruf warten, aber der ruft nicht an. Bin schon in allen Stadtteilen alle Telefone abgelaufen.




Das ist seltsam. Eigentlixh sollte folgendes passieren: 

Du rettest den Nosferatu im Fu Syndicate Gebäude und sobald du die Hütte durch den Haupteingang verlässt klingelt eines der beiden Telefone zu deiner Linken. Außerhalb vom Fu Syndicate Gebäude sind nämlich rechts an der Wand zwei öffentliche Telefone. Da solltest du eigentlich nur den Anruf annehmen.


----------



## macharius (6. Dezember 2004)

Hat sich erledigt. Es lag daran das ich später nochmal in das Gebäude rein gegangen bin und Barabus angesprochen habe. Dadurch steht diese Quest wieder im Log drin.

Hab jetzt aber ein anderes Prob. Der Prinz hat mir gsagt dass ich dringend zu den Anarchen muss. Aber im Lastround ist nur die eine Tuss und der eine Typ oben direkt neben der Treppe, sonst niemand. Ich weiß einfach nicht wo ich jetzt hin muss. Hab schon alle Stadtteile durchforstet aber irgendwie nichts außer ein par Nebenquests gefunden.


----------



## Dexter-Dextrose (6. Dezember 2004)

Ich finde die Tochter von diesem Wo Chang oder wie der heißt nicht! In Chinatown, in dem Lotus Blossom soll sie sein, aber ich habe dort schon alle Leute getötet und alle Räume durchsucht! Ich kann sie nicht finden!


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (6. Dezember 2004)

Dexter-Dextrose am 06.12.2004 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die Tochter von diesem Wo Chang oder wie der heißt nicht! In Chinatown, in dem Lotus Blossom soll sie sein, aber ich habe dort schon alle Leute getötet und alle Räume durchsucht! Ich kann sie nicht finden!



Sie ist im obersten Stockwerk hinter einer Tür mit einem Vorhängeschloss. Da ist sie in einem Wandschrank eingenagelt. Den Schlüssel gibt es ein Stockwerk tiefer in so einem Raum mit einem Tisch und zwei Stühlen drinnen. Hängt an der Wand. Ich hoffe das ist jetzt richtig aber es müsste dir den richtogen Hinweis geben. Ist schon lange her, dass ich da war und komme mit dem anderen Char jetzt gerade erst wieder hin.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (6. Dezember 2004)

Sooo habs jetz grad eben durchgezockt 



Spoiler



Aber ich finde es war ein Scheiss Ende...
Das Hochhaus ist in die Luft geflogen, und ich bin anscheinend tot !?
Jack hat sich die Mumie ausm Sarkophag geklaut, und der Taxifahrer war auch irgendwie bei ihm....



Hab ich irgendwas nciht mitgekriegt??
kann mich jemand aufklären?


----------



## babajager (6. Dezember 2004)

Mondblut am 18.11.2004 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> So.. da nun  das Game endlich das Tageslicht erblickt hat, moechte ich hier mal einen kleinen Sammelthread fuer die ganzen Questprobleme eroeffnen.
> 
> Ich fang auch gleich mal an:
> 
> Ich bin in der Quest, in der man in der Gallerie Noir mti einem Messer die Bilder zerstoeren soll. Aber wie komm ich rein? Der WAchmann geht zwar mal eben aus der Seitenasse, aber da gibts nicht wirklich ne Stelle, an der man weiterkommt. Weisst jmd. Rat?



Noch nen Prob, ich suche nen Motel Lucke Star oder so ähnlich, weis einer wo das steht ?


----------



## HanFred (6. Dezember 2004)

babajager am 06.12.2004 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch nen Prob, ich suche nen Motel Lucke Star oder so ähnlich, weis einer wo das steht ?



siehst du? geht doch  
das hotel ist in Hollywood. eigentlich nicht zu verfehlen, da Hollywood im spiel quasi aus einer strasse besteht. in fahrtrichtung des taxis weitergehen, dann ist es schon bald auf der linken strassenseite.


----------



## El_Cativo (6. Dezember 2004)

> Noch nen Prob, ich suche nen Motel Lucke Star oder so ähnlich, weis einer wo das steht ?


Hollywood


----------



## El_Cativo (6. Dezember 2004)

ZiegenPaeter am 06.12.2004 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo habs jetz grad eben durchgezockt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt 5 versch. Enden............


----------



## El_Cativo (6. Dezember 2004)

> Hab jetzt aber ein anderes Prob. Der Prinz hat mir gsagt dass ich dringend zu den Anarchen muss. Aber im Lastround ist nur die eine Tuss und der eine Typ oben direkt neben der Treppe, sonst niemand. Ich weiß einfach nicht wo ich jetzt hin muss. Hab schon alle Stadtteile durchforstet aber irgendwie nichts außer ein par Nebenquests gefunden.


Du msusst die Tussi unten ansprechen und sie nach Nines Fragen........


----------



## HanFred (6. Dezember 2004)

ZiegenPaeter am 06.12.2004 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> spoilerei



tip: 1. überprüf deine postings
2. absätze gehen nicht innherhal b des spoilertags. entweder keine machen oder jeden abschnitt einzeln vertaggen. ist sozusagen ein fehler in der software (oder ein manko, wie man's sieht).


----------



## babajager (6. Dezember 2004)

HanFred am 06.12.2004 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> babajager am 06.12.2004 22:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, nur Hollywood ist noch nicht verfügbar, wohl ne Quest für später,

Danke.


----------



## HanFred (6. Dezember 2004)

babajager am 06.12.2004 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 06.12.2004 22:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau, schon vermutet, dass du noch in downtown bist (hab mich da auch dusselig gesucht).


----------



## rIvE (7. Dezember 2004)

Also ich hänge gerade an dem Quest fest, wo ich für Isaaq in einem Internetcafe, eine E-Mail abfangen soll.
Ich finde nur keinen Pc mit dem Verzeichnis Josefk.


----------



## ork1234 (7. Dezember 2004)

In Saint Monica bekommt man mal ne Email vom Prinzen, dass Werwolfblut an die Klink gekommen ist und man es zurückholen soll. In einem Computer steht ausserdem dass es sich im elektonischen Safe befindet, doch ich kann den Computer der den Safe steuert nicht hacken, also wie lautet das Passwort???

Und ausserdem wer gibt einem Infos zum Mord am Pier, ausser der Typ mit seinem Laden, dass er sich ganz schön anpisst?


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (7. Dezember 2004)

rIvE am 07.12.2004 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hänge gerade an dem Quest fest, wo ich für Isaaq in einem Internetcafe, eine E-Mail abfangen soll.
> Ich finde nur keinen Pc mit dem Verzeichnis Josefk.



Es ist der PC gaaaaanz hinten rechts im Ground 0 neben dem Rechner mit dem Berühmteheitenverzeichnis. Über dem Rechner steht an der Wand camper und noch etwas anderes.


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (7. Dezember 2004)

ork1234 am 07.12.2004 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> In Saint Monica bekommt man mal ne Email vom Prinzen, dass Werwolfblut an die Klink gekommen ist und man es zurückholen soll. In einem Computer steht ausserdem dass es sich im elektonischen Safe befindet, doch ich kann den Computer der den Safe steuert nicht hacken, also wie lautet das Passwort???
> 
> Und ausserdem wer gibt einem Infos zum Mord am Pier, ausser der Typ mit seinem Laden, dass er sich ganz schön anpisst?



Ja du kannst den Wachmann überreden dir den Raum zu öffnen, wenn du vorher erzählt hast du wärst wegen des Netzwerkes da. Das Passwort für den Safe ist paige. Das zur Tür habe ich vergessen sonst würde ich es auch noch posten aber die macht dir ja eh der Wachmann auf. Sag ihm nur es wäre sonst ein Sicherheitsrisiko.

Du kommst auf die Spur des Mordes wenn du bei Arthur Kilpartrick oder wie er heißt in seinem Kautionsladen den Auftrag annimmst Muddy zu finden. Komplett lösen kannst du den Mord erst wenn du nach Hollywood kannst.


----------



## Xychopath (7. Dezember 2004)

Nur mal sone Frage:
Gibts in Downtown irgendwoe einen Händler/Pfandleier?
Konnte bisher komischerweise keinen finden...


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (7. Dezember 2004)

Ahhhh ich kann Heather mein Blut nicht geben 

Bin ein Männl. Malk. (hab trotzdem den Kleiderbug  )

Warum kann ihc sie nciht mit meinem Nektar füttern??

Und noch ne Frage: Wie habt ihr die Elizabeth Dane  (Shiff) geschafft? Ich bin einfach zum Sarkophag gerannt und schnell wieder zurück, ohne einen Bullen zu killen.... wie habt ihr es gemacht?


----------



## heinz-otto (7. Dezember 2004)

Xychopath am 07.12.2004 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal sone Frage:
> Gibts in Downtown irgendwoe einen Händler/Pfandleier?
> Konnte bisher komischerweise keinen finden...


Der steht hinter einem Transporter beim Parkhaus. Vom Vampirclub aus einfach die Strasse geradeaus bis zum Ende runterlaufen.


----------



## waterlilly (7. Dezember 2004)

Hab 2 Fragen:

Kann man die Sache mit dem Schiff (Elizabeth Dane) auch ohne Gewalt lösen? Ich hab es jetzt mal versucht und das Schleichen will irgendwie nich so ganz... 

Man muss doch im Empire Hotel diese Jezebel Locke suchen. Wo finde ich diese Dame bitteschön? Hab alles abgesucht, aber niemanden gefunden...


----------



## archwizard80 (7. Dezember 2004)

waterlilly am 07.12.2004 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab 2 Fragen:
> 
> Kann man die Sache mit dem Schiff (Elizabeth Dane) auch ohne Gewalt lösen? Ich hab es jetzt mal versucht und das Schleichen will irgendwie nich so ganz...
> 
> Man muss doch im Empire Hotel diese Jezebel Locke suchen. Wo finde ich diese Dame bitteschön? Hab alles abgesucht, aber niemanden gefunden...



Die Dame ist im 5. Obergeschoss hinter einer Tür die Du nur mit der passenden Codekarte öffnen kannst.....



Spoiler



Die Codekarte kriegst Du im Zimmer hinter der Rezeption aus dem Gerät das auf dem Tisch steht.


----------



## archwizard80 (7. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab ein Problem mit dem Krankenhaus in Downtown:

Wenn ich den Reporter in seiner Wohnung aufsuche kann ich ihm nur sagen er soll weglaufen oder das ich ihn töte, nicht aber das das ganze nur ein fake seiner Freunde war und er in den Keller gehen soll. Wie mach ich das ? Ich habe seine Mails gelesen und auch das Bild von dem Nosferatu (? wie soll das gehen ?) gefunden. Ich kriege trotzdem nur die 2 Optionen. Hilfe ?


----------



## BkDraco (7. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin in irgend so nem beschönen raum mit drei Kerzenleuchtern! ich habe ein wenig dran rumgespielt (mit beachtung der notiz) und es hat sich eine tür geöffnet dort drin habe ich dann die Typen geschnätzelt jetzt gehts aber nicht weiter! an den leuchtern kann ich auch nichts mehr machen... damn! also ich hab echt lange ausprobiert und gesucht! Bin nämlich keiner der nach fünf minuten die walktrough benuzt! (wie gewisse andere...(in diesem thread)) also ich will jetzt keinen angreifen aber wer schon bei den anfang quests (die ich durchlaufen habe (ich bin auch nicht der helleste)) hilfe braucht .... ouch!

Draco


----------



## heinz-otto (7. Dezember 2004)

archwizard80 am 07.12.2004 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ein Problem mit dem Krankenhaus in Downtown:
> 
> Wenn ich den Reporter in seiner Wohnung aufsuche kann ich ihm nur sagen er soll weglaufen oder das ich ihn töte, nicht aber das das ganze nur ein fake seiner Freunde war und er in den Keller gehen soll. Wie mach ich das ? Ich habe seine Mails gelesen und auch das Bild von dem Nosferatu (? wie soll das gehen ?) gefunden. Ich kriege trotzdem nur die 2 Optionen. Hilfe ?


Vielleicht ist deine Menschlichkeit zu hoch     . Nein im Ernst ich weiss es leider auch nicht. Ich vermute, dass es an zu geringen Werten in Persuasion oder Seduction liegt.


----------



## ork1234 (7. Dezember 2004)

Für son Dünnblüter am Strand soll ich ein Mädchen names Lily suchen. Ich hab gerade ihr Tagebuch im Auto gefunden, in dem steht, dass sie einen einbruch auf die Bultbank plante. Dort ist aber keine Spur bzw. ich finde keine. Wie komm ich an Hinweise?

Ausserdem hab ich die Quest, dass Mecurio ein Schmerzmittel braucht. Das hab ich gefunden leider liegt der Typ nich mehr in seinem Zimmer!


----------



## BkDraco (7. Dezember 2004)

ork1234 am 07.12.2004 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem hab ich die Quest, dass Mecurio ein Schmerzmittel braucht. Das hab ich gefunden leider liegt der Typ nich mehr in seinem Zimmer!



Hallo??? macht ihr alle lieber Vampir?? also mir ging der heulende Sack deftig auf die Nerven und hab ihn nie gefragt wie es ihm geht sondern bin ziemlich hart geblieben (wie auch bei anderen Personen) nacher hab ich ihn dann noch beim Prinzen verpetzt!  Aber ich achte darauf dass der Prinz weis wo seine Grenzen bei mir sind und halte auch nicht viel von ihm! Sprich mit anderen z. den Rebellen läster ich auch derbe! ^^ naja soviel zu dem RP Aspekt! Bei dem Game gehts bei mir hauptsächlich darum! 

Draco

EDIT// könnt mir noch jemand meine frage (drei posts zuvor (seite 40) beantworten)


----------



## Xychopath (7. Dezember 2004)

zu dem quest mit lily: In die Blutbank einbrechen (die linke tür hat nur locklevel 3) den computer suchen, hacken, das codewort merken und dann in dem ersten kühlraum den code in den nummernblock an der wand eingeben.

Die sache mit dem schiff hab ich komplett heimlich gelöst... mein gangrel
hat auch schleichen auf stufe 5, ich geh ein meter an denen vorbei un die sehn mich trotzdem nicht... hoffe die polizei bei uns ist nicht auch so inkompetent...


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (7. Dezember 2004)

Also ich hab Merkurio geholfen, weil er einfach später als erstes Die JaegerSpazz hat, und die Rockt schon!!!! (Frage: Kann man die auf Vollautomatic umstellen)

Nochmal Warum kann ihc Heather (im Krankenhaus Santa Monica) nicht mit meinem Blut füttern? will sie als Ghul haben   


Wie geht des mit dem Kleider hercheaten?? bin Männl. Malk. und hab trotzdem keinen Kleidung


----------



## heinz-otto (7. Dezember 2004)

Xychopath am 07.12.2004 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ... mein gangrel
> hat auch schleichen auf stufe 5, ich geh ein meter an denen vorbei un die sehn mich trotzdem nicht... hoffe die polizei bei uns ist nicht auch so inkompetent...


Alles andere als realistisch, um nicht zu sagen, die Gegner KI ist ... . Aber welche Gegner KI eigentlich   ? Gab es da eine?


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (8. Dezember 2004)

Sooo ich bin mal wieder bei den Giovannis und diesmal überrede ich natürlich alle. Was passiert je nachdem wem ich alles verrate? Wäre echt kewl wenn die Antwort schnell käme, da ich schon wieder die Sucht habe und sich das Fieber erst wieder senken wird sobald ich weiterspielen kann! Und ich will natürlich den optimalen Profit. Geld ist egal nur XP zählen!
Musste auch mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Rattenschwanz (8. Dezember 2004)

Moin
folgendes:
ich bin in downtown und muss die pestträger finden und "notschlachten"
jetz will ich zu der tuse im empire arms hotel, hab ihren zimmerschlüssel(sogar 2 mal   ),kann mit dem fahrstuhl aber nur in den 1, 5 un 6 stock fahren, wobei der erste bei mir die eingangshalle ist un der 5. un 6. ziemlichn gleich aussehen
bitte helft mir....arrgh sonst dreh ich durch  
danke im voraus


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (8. Dezember 2004)

Rattenschwanz am 08.12.2004 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> folgendes:
> ich bin in downtown und muss die pestträger finden und "notschlachten"
> jetz will ich zu der tuse im empire arms hotel, hab ihren zimmerschlüssel(sogar 2 mal   ),kann mit dem fahrstuhl aber nur in den 1, 5 un 6 stock fahren, wobei der erste bei mir die eingangshalle ist un der 5. un 6. ziemlichn gleich aussehen
> ...



Musst in 5. Stock !
1. Stock is die Empfangshalle...
Und du kommst immer wieder da raus wenn du in den Fahrstuhl gehst, ausser natürlich du fährst in den 5. oder 6. Stock


----------



## waterlilly (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin grade dabei, die Bruderschaft zu stürmen. Da muss man doch nach oben zu nem Bischof. Und plötzlich sind da überall Zombies, die mein Hirn fressen wollen. Hab mich jetzt ewiglang gewehrt gegen die Viecher, aber letztendlich bin ich doch draufgegangen. Beim 2. Versuch hat's wieder nich geklappt. 

Hab jetzt echt keine Ahnung mehr, was ich noch tun soll. Selbst Blood Buff hilft nich wirklich viel...


----------



## wurstsemmelgesicht (8. Dezember 2004)

servus,

hänge grad bei der quest "ming muss sterben" und zwar unten in dem tempel wo man die 4 jadestatuen findet. leider hab ich keinen plan wie man die auf die 4 sockel im zentralraum aufstellen soll. Hat da jemand ne lösung?

wurst der verwirrte


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (8. Dezember 2004)

Also bei den Zombies, musst du auf der ersten Etage ganz nach hinten in einen Raum wo der Boden Durchgebrochen ist, da runter, und dann weiter den Gang entlang, bis ganz hinter, da in die Doppeltüre rein, da ist der Priester 



Die Statuen musst du auf die Säulen stellen die die gleiche Form haben wie die Säule auf der du die Statue gefunden hast (z.B. Katzenstatue auf die Säule die Löcher hat. Kranichstatue auf die Säule die ne so...eingedrehte Form hat  usw.)


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (8. Dezember 2004)

FlyingHeadbutt am 08.12.2004 06:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo ich bin mal wieder bei den Giovannis und diesmal überrede ich natürlich alle. Was passiert je nachdem wem ich alles verrate? Wäre echt kewl wenn die Antwort schnell käme, da ich schon wieder die Sucht habe und sich das Fieber erst wieder senken wird sobald ich weiterspielen kann! Und ich will natürlich den optimalen Profit. Geld ist egal nur XP zählen!
> Musste auch mal gesagt werden.



Bidde Antwort... Ich würde gerne weitermachen aber habe keine Lust erst 2 Jahre weiter zu spielen und dann zu merken, dass ich besser jemand anderem alles verraten hätte.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (8. Dezember 2004)

FlyingHeadbutt am 08.12.2004 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> FlyingHeadbutt am 08.12.2004 06:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man entscheide halt selbst, es gibt keine Superlösung!!!!
machs halt wie du denkst das es am besten ist!!!!!!!


----------



## rIvE (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin gerade in Hollywood, wo ich auf dem Friedhof die 2 Tore vor den Zombies bewachen soll.
Wie soll man das bitte schaffen?
Ich laufe hin und her schlachte schoen die Zombys ab aber ein Tor kriegen sie immer auf.


----------



## waterlilly (8. Dezember 2004)

Sorry, aber ich find mich da gar net zurecht mit den dämlichen Zombies. Ich lauf doch bis zu diesem Mädel, das total Angst hat und stottert. Dann is auf der einen Seite ein Fahrstuhl, der aber net funzt und auf der anderen Seite ist  ne Treppe. Da geh ich hoch, aber aufm Weg nach oben, gibt es keine anderen Räume (bis auf einen Durchgang, aber da ist es stockdunkel und man sieht gar nix und kann auch nich reinlaufen). Wenn ich dann ganz oben bin, greifen mich gleich 2 Zombies an... Ich versuch dann weg zu rennen (aber da dann alles total rumruckelt wird es für mich kaum spielbar). Ich werd auch dauernd von den Viechern eingeholt... Das sind bestimmt 20 Stück... Als Malkavianerin bin ich nich unbedingt grade die tollste Kämpferin....


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (8. Dezember 2004)

Einfach Reinfotzen *g*

Die halten null aus, nach 1 bis 2 Schlägen liegen die tot am Boden!!!

Und versuch gar nicht erst alle zu killen, da kommen immer wieder neue!!!!

Deshalb bahn dir einfach den Weg nach hinten durch und da gehts dann 2 stockwerke tiefer (durch den Zerbrochenen Boden) da Soweit laufen bis links (ganz hinten am Gang) eine Doppeltür ist!


----------



## Xychopath (8. Dezember 2004)

waterlilly am 08.12.2004 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> werd auch dauernd von den Viechern eingeholt... Das sind bestimmt 20 Stück... Als Malkavianerin bin ich nich unbedingt grade die tollste Kämpferin....



Die holen dich ein? *lol* läuftst du rückwärts? Ich mein, es ruckelt bei mir
komischerweise auch ziemlich derbe in diesem haus, aber ich hatte nie Probleme mit den Viechern... zweimal draufgehaun: tot
(mit verwandlung sogar nur einmal) 
allerdings kommt immer so ein arsch und trinkt an dir.... und selber
trinken kannst du da auch nicht, da fängt man immer an zu kotzen.

Ach ja, es sind WESENTLICH mehr als 20.... ich denke, ich hab vorhin, bevor
ich gestorben bin, mindestens 40 gekillt und es warn immer noch ein haufen
da, ich vermute, die werden rewspawned.


----------



## waterlilly (8. Dezember 2004)

Xychopath am 08.12.2004 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> waterlilly am 08.12.2004 16:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*heul* Das vermute ich auch... Manche hab ich so getroffen, dass sie in Einzelteilen durch die Gegend geflogen sind, aber trotzdem bin ich jetzt schon 5 mal drauf gegangen... 

Bei mir ruckelt es halt so abartig, weil mein PC nich grade im optimalen Bereich is... Werd wohl mal die Auflösung runterstellen, vllt geht's dann besser. Ich verlier halt durch das Ruckeln und das Zeitlupe-Bewegen die komplette Koordination....


----------



## rIvE (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin gerade in dem alten Theater, wo mir Isaaq aufgetragen hat ein Gargoyle zu erledigen. Also diese grosse weisse Steinstatue.
Wie besiegt man die? Ich mach pro Schlag immer nur 1 damage


----------



## chief-harkness (8. Dezember 2004)

BkDraco am 07.12.2004 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin in irgend so nem beschönen raum mit drei Kerzenleuchtern! ich habe ein wenig dran rumgespielt (mit beachtung der notiz) und es hat sich eine tür geöffnet dort drin habe ich dann die Typen geschnätzelt jetzt gehts aber nicht weiter! an den leuchtern kann ich auch nichts mehr machen... damn! also ich hab echt lange ausprobiert und gesucht! Bin nämlich keiner der nach fünf minuten die walktrough benuzt! (wie gewisse andere...(in diesem thread)) also ich will jetzt keinen angreifen aber wer schon bei den anfang quests (die ich durchlaufen habe (ich bin auch nicht der helleste)) hilfe braucht .... ouch!
> 
> Draco




ist da von dem ersten Rätsel mit den 3 Kronleuchtern die Rede? In diesem Fall such mal nach weiteren Kronleuchtern in den anderen Räumen...


----------



## chief-harkness (8. Dezember 2004)

rIvE am 08.12.2004 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gerade in dem alten Theater, wo mir Isaaq aufgetragen hat ein Gargoyle zu erledigen. Also diese grosse weisse Steinstatue.
> Wie besiegt man die? Ich mach pro Schlag immer nur 1 damage




Hast du zur unterstützung das Amulett gegen Gargoyleangriffe bekommen? (Falls nicht - wer mag den Gargoyle wohl erschaffen haben...zu dem musst du hin).

und was den Angriff selbst angeht. Unterschiedliche waffen richten auch unterschiedlich stark schaden gegen verschiedene gegnertypen in diesem Spiel an. Welche Waffe mag wohl am effektivsten gegen einen STEINERNEN Gargoyle sein... (was nicht bedeutet, dass andere Waffen nutzlos sind - sie sind halt nur weniger effektiv)


----------



## chief-harkness (8. Dezember 2004)

rIvE am 08.12.2004 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gerade in Hollywood, wo ich auf dem Friedhof die 2 Tore vor den Zombies bewachen soll.
> Wie soll man das bitte schaffen?
> Ich laufe hin und her schlachte schoen die Zombys ab aber ein Tor kriegen sie immer auf.



Verschiedene Leut ehaben verschiedene Taktiken zu diesem Thema gepostet - aber ich persönlich bin auch der meinung, dass zumindest auch ein kleiner Teil Glück dazu gehört, diesen Quest auf die harte Tour zu lösen.
Schließlich kann man einfach nicht immer an beiden Toren sein und während der letzten 40 Sekunden sind da einfach so viele typen,  dass man einfach auch etwas Glück braucht.

meiner Meinung nach ist dies Gemetzel beispielsweise ohne Celerity kaum zu schaffen.

Meine Gewinner -Kombo war Messer + Celerity + Blood Buff  (aber ich habe es auch erst im 3. anlauf geschafft


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (8. Dezember 2004)

rIvE am 08.12.2004 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gerade in dem alten Theater, wo mir Isaaq aufgetragen hat ein Gargoyle zu erledigen. Also diese grosse weisse Steinstatue.
> Wie besiegt man die? Ich mach pro Schlag immer nur 1 damage



Ich persönlich habe ihn ja überredet mitzumachen... Erzähl ihm nur du würdest gegen die Unterdrückung und vor allem gegen die Tremere kämpfen und schwupps ist er dein Freund. Ich habe ihn ganz easy umgenietet mit meiner Malk Lady. Mit einem Messer! Also so schlimm kann er net sein. Aber überreden gibt glaube ich einen ganzen Extraerfahrungspunkt. Das lohnt sich! Vision des Todes macht ihm auch dick Schaden. Das müsste man eigentlich gebacken bekommen. Sonst spar ein paar XP und setze auf Kampf.


----------



## chief-harkness (8. Dezember 2004)

wurstsemmelgesicht am 08.12.2004 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> hänge grad bei der quest "ming muss sterben" und zwar unten in dem tempel wo man die 4 jadestatuen findet. leider hab ich keinen plan wie man die auf die 4 sockel im zentralraum aufstellen soll. Hat da jemand ne lösung?
> 
> wurst der verwirrte




Schau dir mal die veschiedenen Sockel genau an...fällt dir da was auf?


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (8. Dezember 2004)

chief-harkness am 08.12.2004 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> rIvE am 08.12.2004 16:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Celerity ist schon nützlich aber alles andere als notwendig. Ich habe einfach alle an den Toren genietet und dann wieder zurück. Die auf dem Weg habe ich links liegen gelassen. War nicht schwierig habe es beim ersten Mal geschafft. Aber die Tore sind ganz schön verbeult gerade.


----------



## rIvE (8. Dezember 2004)

chief-harkness am 08.12.2004 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich inzwischen geschafft, ich bin einfach immer hin und her gelaufen, habs n paar mal probiert wie lange ich bei jedem Tor bleiben darf.


----------



## ozbourne (8. Dezember 2004)

El_Cativo am 25.11.2004 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> KurzerFZ2 am 25.11.2004 20:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dazu hab ich (leider) auch noch mal ne frage ....
ich kann das spiel nicht im consolen-modus starten   
bei mir sieht das wie folgt aus :
"D:\\Programme\\Activision\\Vampire - Bloodlines\\vampire.exe"-console
jetzt sagt ''er'' mir immer "D:\\Programme\\Activision\\Vampire - Bloodlines\\vampire.exe"-console konnte nicht gefunden werden (blablabla)
überprüfen sie ob sie den namen korrekt eingegeben haben ...
kann mir vieleicht jemand helfen ?
hänge mitlerweile mit 2 charaktern an dieser stelle fest 


Also der teil "D:\\Programme\\Activision\\Vampire - Bloodlines\\vampire.exe" stimmt auf jeden fall nur das mit -console klappt halt nicht


----------



## wurstsemmelgesicht (8. Dezember 2004)

chief-harkness am 08.12.2004 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> wurstsemmelgesicht am 08.12.2004 14:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oha, alter fux, was bin ich fürn dösel! das hat man davon wenn man die ganze nacht durchzockt!


----------



## chief-harkness (8. Dezember 2004)

wurstsemmelgesicht am 08.12.2004 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> chief-harkness am 08.12.2004 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hehe - du hast wenigestens nicht  eine Ewigkeit lang versucht  auf den Sockel in dem Raum zu springen, wo man die Jadekatze findet - um dann zu versuchen manuell die Katze so fallen zu lassen, dass sie wieder korrekt auf allen 4 Pfoten auf dem Sockel steht... In der Annahme, das wäre des Rätsels lösung...


----------



## Dimebag (8. Dezember 2004)

ozbourne am 08.12.2004 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> dazu hab ich (leider) auch noch mal ne frage ....
> ich kann das spiel nicht im consolen-modus starten
> bei mir sieht das wie folgt aus :
> "D:\\Programme\\Activision\\Vampire - Bloodlines\\vampire.exe"-console
> ...



Hört sich jetzt blöd an, aber nur um sicher zu gehen: du weisst, dass du für die Pfade nur einen Schrägstrich " \ " schreiben musst, richtig? 

Versuch's mal so: Du hast doch sicher eine Verknüpfung zu dem Game auf dem Desktop. Mach da mal Rechtsklick - "Eigenschaften". Da siehst du dann den Pfad. Dahinter schreibst du dann " - Console" und klickst auf OK. Starte dann das Spiel von der Verknüpfung.

mfg


----------



## sideshowmel (8. Dezember 2004)

ozbourne am 08.12.2004 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 25.11.2004 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hast du auch ein Leerzeichen zwischen ..\vampire.exe" und -console gemacht?


----------



## holgiii (9. Dezember 2004)

chief-harkness am 08.12.2004 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> wurstsemmelgesicht am 08.12.2004 21:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jedem Sockel dem du ein Tier geholt hast sieht anders aus!Also schau dir die Struktur der Sockel an,dann weist du auch wie du die Tiere aufstellen musst!


----------



## Rattenschwanz (9. Dezember 2004)

Moin ma wieda
kann mir ma bidde einer sagen wo ich diesen besch.... penner finde der mir inna downtown-quest weiterhilft.
hab schon mit der tuse gesprochen die sagt das der gegenüber vonner kneipe seine gosse hat...da is aber keiner der mit mir spricht....














My heaven is your hell....I am one of the children of the night...and i´m about to 
wake the snake...


----------



## heinz-otto (9. Dezember 2004)

Rattenschwanz am 09.12.2004 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin ma wieda
> kann mir ma bidde einer sagen wo ich diesen besch.... penner finde der mir inna downtown-quest weiterhilft.
> hab schon mit der tuse gesprochen die sagt das der gegenüber vonner kneipe seine gosse hat...da is aber keiner der mit mir spricht....


Lauf' vor der Kneipe der Anarchs ein wenig rum und versuche mit allen Obsachlosen zu reden. Einen davon kannst du ansprechen. Er gibt dir dann den Hinweis. Lauf in die der Anarch-Kneipe gegenüberliegende Seitengasse. Der Weg ist dann frei und du findest ihn hinter einer Mülltonne.


----------



## March20 (9. Dezember 2004)

meist ist der penner der dir den tip mit DOENBILL gibt einer bei dem brennenden Ölfaß LINKS von der kneipe


----------



## Rattenschwanz (9. Dezember 2004)

yo, danke


----------



## mide (9. Dezember 2004)

sers!
hab zwar grad des altbekannte prob, dass das spiel beim betreten des bootes crasht (leopoldsgesellschaft)   gibt aber jetzt ja endlich n ersten patch. mich würd jetzt allerdings mal interessieren, wie ich den gargoyle im chinese-theatre töten kann. hab nach bestimmt 20 versuchen die schnauze voll gehabt und hab dann einfach weiter gemacht. würde die quest allerdings echt noch gerne lösen. der hat schon die ganzen säulen im raum umgehauen und es knarzt ab und zu schon verdächtig. war dann der meinung, dass vielleicht die decke runterkommt oder so, war aber net der fall und im kampf "mann gegen mann" hat man ja keine chance. was muss ich also machen, wär echt nett, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte!!!

MfG,
mide  

SORRY, hab grad die vorherigen postings gelesen und meine fragen schon beantwortet gesehen... hab nur am anfang nach den ersten neun seiten keine lust mehr zu lesen gehabt und einfach mal geschrieben.

 

bye, mide


----------



## Franktank (9. Dezember 2004)

ich brauche das passwort für die netsecurity in chinatown im kamikaze in meiner email stand es nicht  drin.. den gargyle haben ich durch selbstmord besiegt(beherrschung)


----------



## Franktank (9. Dezember 2004)

Thodin_33 am 06.12.2004 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu ist eigentlich das Video gut, das man in den Skyline-Appartments (Wohnung des Regisseurs) in Downtown finden kann? Ich meine nicht die 2 Vids die man für den Hollywood-Quests braucht.
> 
> Und wozu kann man die ganzen CD's und Medikamente gebrauchen, die es überall mal zu finden gibt? Nur Morphium braucht man ja 1x....
> 
> Und dann will ich unbedingt wissen was im Sarkophag ist.... Habe erst ein Ende gezockt, wo es nicht enthüllt wird. Vielleicht kann ja mal einer als Spoiler alle 4 oder 5 Enden beschreiben. Habe einfach keine Zeit die alle zu erspielen. Bitte!!!!!



das video brauchst höchstwahrscheinlich spaäter für gary aber wo hast du es gefunden ich suche es nämlich das im skyline.


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (9. Dezember 2004)

Franktank am 09.12.2004 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Thodin_33 am 06.12.2004 13:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In dem Sarg ist 



Spoiler



C4 (Plastiksprengstoff) und zwar nicht zu knapp. Hat der liebe Jack reingetan und ist mit Messerach oder wie der König da drinnen heißt abgehaun. Bei den anderen Enden kannst du nur wählen ob du ihn öffnest, er ihn öffnet und du sein Untergebener bist oder du ihm den Schlüssel hinwirfst und ihm dem Tod überlässt. Das war es so ziemlich.


----------



## ozbourne (9. Dezember 2004)

sideshowmel am 08.12.2004 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ozbourne am 08.12.2004 21:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 
Nee stimmt ... hab echt kein leerziechen gemacht .....
Juhuu jetzt funztz   
endlich weiter zocken .....
thx nochma


----------



## chief-harkness (9. Dezember 2004)

Franktank am 09.12.2004 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ich brauche das passwort für die netsecurity in chinatown im kamikaze in meiner email stand es nicht  drin.. den gargyle haben ich durch selbstmord besiegt(beherrschung)




Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war das Passwort "Nirvana" - bin mir aber nicht mehr so sicher. Falls das falsch ist, einfach noch mal posten. bis dahin habe ich dann auch meine Notizzettel mit den ganzen  Kennwörtern, etc. gefunden.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (9. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
ich befinde mich geade in Hollywood. Ich hab jetzt von einen Typ erfahren, dass ich zu einen Telefon gehen soll und dann dort erfahre wo ich eine Kopie des Horrormivies erfahre. Das problem ist, dass ich keinen bei den Telefonen entdecke. Wo finde ich den Typ?

Edit:*Habs scho.*


----------



## ork1234 (9. Dezember 2004)

Jetzt mal ne Frage am Rande: Häts nicht mal mölich sein sollen, dass man das Aussehen des Caracters 100% selbst festlegen könnte (oder kann man das und ich bin zu dumm dafür   ).
Und wann bekommt man seine zweite Ganitur an Gewand?


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (9. Dezember 2004)

ork1234 am 09.12.2004 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ne Frage am Rande: Häts nicht mal mölich sein sollen, dass man das Aussehen des Caracters 100% selbst festlegen könnte (oder kann man das und ich bin zu dumm dafür   ).
> Und wann bekommt man seine zweite Ganitur an Gewand?



Mann kan nur die vorgefertigten Charaktere nehmen. Bessere Kleidung bekommst du bei Fat Larry Downtown, allerdings nicht wenn du deutsch spielst und einen Malkavianer, weil es da einen klitzekleinen bug gibt. In diesem Sinne:
It's not a bug, it's a feature.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. Dezember 2004)

Kann sein das es die Frage schon gab, bin aber zu faul alles zu lesen ^^, also:

Ich habe diesen Sabbat-Obermotz in dieser Horror-Villa (King's Way) erledigt und habe mich durch die Kanalisation gekämpft, nur an einer Stelle komme ich nun nicht weiter. Ich bin gerade in diesem großen Raum wo Elektroblitze zucken und an der Wand im oberen Bereich Kontrollen für Pumpen sind. Den Strom habe ich ausgeschaltet doch ich peile dieses "Pumpenrätsel" nicht. Man kann ja sowohl über den manuellen Schalter als auch über das PC-Terminal die Pumpe an und auschalten. Wenn sie an ist sind Reservoir 1 & 2 geflutet, allerdings komme ich wegen der starken Strömung nicht dort hin. Ist die Pumpe aus dann komme ich zwar in Reservoir 1 oder 2, nur ist der Wasserstand dann zu gering um nach oben zu kommen. Ein mal hatte ich die Kombination dass, die Reservoirs "geflutet" waren, und die Pumpe laut Anzeige aus war...nur konnte ich trotzdem nicht da rein schwimmen weil sich der Probeller im Wasser noch gedreht hat...also Hilfe, wie gehts weiter   *g*.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Iceman (9. Dezember 2004)

eX2tremiousU am 09.12.2004 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sein das es die Frage schon gab, bin aber zu faul alles zu lesen ^^, also:
> 
> Ich habe diesen Sabbat-Obermotz in dieser Horror-Villa (King's Way) erledigt und habe mich durch die Kanalisation gekämpft, nur an einer Stelle komme ich nun nicht weiter. Ich bin gerade in diesem großen Raum wo Elektroblitze zucken und an der Wand im oberen Bereich Kontrollen für Pumpen sind. Den Strom habe ich ausgeschaltet doch ich peile dieses "Pumpenrätsel" nicht. Man kann ja sowohl über den manuellen Schalter als auch über das PC-Terminal die Pumpe an und auschalten. Wenn sie an ist sind Reservoir 1 & 2 geflutet, allerdings komme ich wegen der starken Strömung nicht dort hin. Ist die Pumpe aus dann komme ich zwar in Reservoir 1 oder 2, nur ist der Wasserstand dann zu gering um nach oben zu kommen. Ein mal hatte ich die Kombination dass, die Reservoirs "geflutet" waren, und die Pumpe laut Anzeige aus war...nur konnte ich trotzdem nicht da rein schwimmen weil sich der Probeller im Wasser noch gedreht hat...also Hilfe, wie gehts weiter   *g*.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Ist eigentlich recht simpel: Reservoirs leeren, Pumpe anschalten und so schnell wie möglich durch den Tunnel schwimmen. Dann kommt man an dem Propeller vorbei bevor dieser so stark ist, dass man nicht mehr dagegen anschwimmen kann.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. Dezember 2004)

Iceman am 09.12.2004 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 09.12.2004 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, danke   .

Regards, eX!


----------



## archwizard80 (10. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab folgendes Problem im Malkavianerhaus:

Ich bin bereits über den Dachboden und habe durch die oberen Kerzenleuchter die Tür zum Keller ? geöffnet. Jedenfalls stecke ich in diesem runden Raum mit den Blitzen aus den Elektroden fest. Ich kann alle bis auf 2 über die Hebel an den Wänden ausschalten. Aber genau diese vesperren den Weg. Wie komme ich da weiter ? Die Kerzenhalter kapiere ich auch nicht ganz. Was bewirken die außer die 2 Türen zu öffnen und was muss man dazu machen ? Ich habe schon das Licht komplett eingeschaltet oder auch ausgeschaltet, das bringt alles nichts. Hilfeeeeee


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (10. Dezember 2004)

archwizard80 am 10.12.2004 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab folgendes Problem im Malkavianerhaus:
> 
> Ich bin bereits über den Dachboden und habe durch die oberen Kerzenleuchter die Tür zum Keller ? geöffnet. Jedenfalls stecke ich in diesem runden Raum mit den Blitzen aus den Elektroden fest. Ich kann alle bis auf 2 über die Hebel an den Wänden ausschalten. Aber genau diese vesperren den Weg. Wie komme ich da weiter ? Die Kerzenhalter kapiere ich auch nicht ganz. Was bewirken die außer die 2 Türen zu öffnen und was muss man dazu machen ? Ich habe schon das Licht komplett eingeschaltet oder auch ausgeschaltet, das bringt alles nichts. Hilfeeeeee



Einfach einmal rumgehen und alle Hebel betätigen, wenn nurnoch 2 übrig sind. du kann nämlich nicht mehr wieder anschalten. Man kann sich natürlich auch merken, welche man noch nicht betätigt hat. Die Lichter sind ziemlich wurscht. Ich glaube dieses Rätsel hat niemand wirklich gelöst. Einfach an allen ziehen bis etwas aufgeht und das wars dann. Zu mehr sind sie nicht gut!


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (10. Dezember 2004)

Habe auch mal wieder ne Frage: Was muss man machen, damit man mit den Tremeren abschließen kann? Und was ist wenn man im Taxi zu den Kui-Jin geht oder zum Prinzen? Bin bisher nur zu den Anarchen gegangen. Sind halt die Besten!


----------



## Realizer (10. Dezember 2004)

Weis jemand das Passwort für den Computer auf der Elizabeth Dane, der polizist am Anfang will mir unter keiner bedingung etwas sagen und greift mich nach dem gespräch an, habe alle dialogoptionen schon probiert.  Gibt es da eventuell noch ne möglichkeit an den logbericht zu kommen??   
Danke!


----------



## archwizard80 (11. Dezember 2004)

Realizer am 10.12.2004 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Weis jemand das Passwort für den Computer auf der Elizabeth Dane, der polizist am Anfang will mir unter keiner bedingung etwas sagen und greift mich nach dem gespräch an, habe alle dialogoptionen schon probiert.  Gibt es da eventuell noch ne möglichkeit an den logbericht zu kommen??
> Danke!



Das Passwort für die Kameras lautet "lighthouse". Weiß allerdings nicht ob das in deutschen Version auch so ist.  :-o


----------



## chief-harkness (11. Dezember 2004)

FlyingHeadbutt am 10.12.2004 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch mal wieder ne Frage: Was muss man machen, damit man mit den Tremeren abschließen kann? Und was ist wenn man im Taxi zu den Kui-Jin geht oder zum Prinzen? Bin bisher nur zu den Anarchen gegangen. Sind halt die Besten!



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, muss man im Auftrag des Tremere Oberhauptes in Downtown den Gargoyle Quest  lösen - danach kann man sich dann den örtlichen Tremere anschließen. hab das aber nur vom Hörensagen - weiss also nicht, ob das beispielsweise einen Einfluß auf das Ende hat.


----------



## chief-harkness (11. Dezember 2004)

archwizard80 am 11.12.2004 00:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Realizer am 10.12.2004 23:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Korrekt - das Passwort ist allerdings nicht für den zugang zum Log zu gebrauchen - nur für den anderen zugang zu den Kontrollfunktionen. 

Nach dem man so alle Türen entriegelt hat.  kann man im Raum einen Stock tiefer das Log  auf dem TIsch finden. Natürlich kann man auch den PC hacken - aber dafür brauchst du einen höheren Hacking skill (ich denke mal 6 oder 7)


----------



## Realizer (11. Dezember 2004)

chief-harkness am 11.12.2004 01:48 schrieb:
			
		

> archwizard80 am 11.12.2004 00:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fürs log brauchst du skill 9. Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass man nur den Sarkophag untersuchen muss und den Zettel im Aufzeichnungsraum holen soll und das wars?   Ich dächte da waren 3 dinge zu erledigen.


----------



## Cwaul (11. Dezember 2004)

Realizer am 11.12.2004 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> chief-harkness am 11.12.2004 01:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 Polizeibericht
2 Frachtbrief
3 Spurensuche (umgucken)

Und wegen der Passwörter gibts n extra Thread <Eigenwerbung> da sollten ALLE Passwörter drinstehen die es in diesem Spiel überhaupt gibt !


----------



## ork1234 (11. Dezember 2004)

2 Fragen:
1. LaCroix hat mich etwas zusammen geschissen weil ich den irgendeinen Funk nicht ausgestellt habe und ein Massaker veranstaltet hab. Wie häte man den Funk ausstellen können?

2. Ich hab gelesen, dass man die Performenc verbessern kann wenn man (mit 512 MB RAM) das Wort  -Heapsize 256000 dranschreibt, stimmt es wenn meine Zeile bei Ziel dan so aussieht:
"C:\Programme\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\vampire.exe" -Heapsize 256000


----------



## Iceman (11. Dezember 2004)

ork1234 am 11.12.2004 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Ich hab gelesen, dass man die Performenc verbessern kann wenn man (mit 512 MB RAM) das Wort  -Heapsize 256000 dranschreibt, stimmt es wenn meine Zeile bei Ziel dan so aussieht:
> "C:\Programme\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\vampire.exe" -Heapsize 256000



Jepp, stimmt so.

Allerdings solltest du zusätzlich noch den Virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher auf 2 - 3 GB erhöhen.


----------



## March20 (11. Dezember 2004)

ork1234 am 11.12.2004 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Fragen:
> 1. LaCroix hat mich etwas zusammen geschissen weil ich den irgendeinen Funk nicht ausgestellt habe und ein Massaker veranstaltet hab. Wie häte man den Funk ausstellen können?




du darfst bei der quest auf dem schiff KEINEN EINZIGEN bullen umlegen.
ist auch die voraussetzung das du in downtown die wohnung bekommst


----------



## Iceman (11. Dezember 2004)

March20 am 11.12.2004 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> du darfst bei der quest auf dem schiff KEINEN EINZIGEN bullen umlegen.
> ist auch die voraussetzung das du in downtown die wohnung bekommst



Nein, die Wohnung kriegst du wenn du durchgehend dem Prinzen in den Arsch gekrochen bist.


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (11. Dezember 2004)

Wenn man Tremere ist, wohnt man dann beim Regenten?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. Dezember 2004)

Hat sich erledigt... -.- ^^

Regards, eX!


----------



## Drachenschwanz (12. Dezember 2004)

*Barkeeper im Asylum*

Was kann man eigentlich mit dem Barkeeper im Asylum machen. Man kann ihm sagen, man wolle ihm sein Herz ausschütten und dann gibt es drei dialoge mit jeweils 4 möglichkeiten. Gibt er einem einen Quest wenn man die drei richtigen erwischt?


----------



## SirYzerman (12. Dezember 2004)

EZ-Roller am 25.11.2004 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 25.11.2004 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt meines Wissens zwei Möglichkeiten sich eine Bude in diesem Game zu beschaffen. Einmal bekommt man eine Bude wenn man bei dem Prinzen nur rum schleimt. Zum anderen kann man als Tremere in das Gildehaus einziehen, wenn man die "Pest" in Downtown bekämpft hat, und den Gargyle in Chinatown eleminiert hat. Natürlich muß man Meister Strauss von seinen Taten berichten. Als Bonus man einmal den Blutstern zum anderen den für die Tremere wichtigen Darmonori Talisman.


----------



## March20 (12. Dezember 2004)

SirYzerman am 12.12.2004 08:37 schrieb:
			
		

> EZ-Roller am 25.11.2004 19:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die tussi stand bei mir nach der quest mit dem schiff vor der hütte des Prizen.

Um an ne wohnung in DOWNTOWN zu kommen darf man am Schiff KEINEN bullen killen.

bei strauß kan man AKAIK nur wohnen wenn man tremere zockt

Megahurtz geht erst auf wenn du bei den nosferatu die quest von dem PC-Freak bekommen hast


----------



## Cwaul (12. Dezember 2004)

Appartments

1: Downtown Skyeline Appartments
Dem Prinzen gegenüber immer der ergebene Diener sein. Nie widersprechen immer nur Ja und Amen sagen keine Maskeradebrüche verursachen.

Bisher nicht belegt : Immer wieder Belohnungen fordern für geleistete Dienste.

2. Downtown Tremere-Gildenhaus
NUR FÜR TREMERE
Die Quest(en) Mit den Pestträgern zufriedenstellend für den Regenten der Tremere (M.Strauss) erledigen.
Die Gargylen-Quest in Hollywood zur Zufriedenheit für den Regenten der Tremere (M.Strauss) erledigen.

3. Downtown Kanalisation
NUR FÜR NOSFERATU
Die Questen für Imalia und M1tn1ck zufriedenstellend erledigen. (Da ich die vorher fertig hatte liste ich die mal vorsichtshalber auf)
Die Quest(en) mit dem in Chinatown verschollenen Barabus erledigen.

Anmerkung
Ich würde gerne hören ob man als Nosferatu ebenfalls vom Prinzen das Apartment bekommen kann.
Gleiches gilt für die Tremere.


----------



## ork1234 (12. Dezember 2004)

Was heist hier bisher nicht belegt? Darf man jetzt eine Belonung vordern oder is dan aus mit dem Apartmen? Und wann sollte man das bekommen?


----------



## Cwaul (12. Dezember 2004)

Appartments

1: Downtown Skyeline Appartments
Bekommt man wenn:
Dem Prinzen gegenüber immer der ergebene Diener sein. Nie widersprechen immer nur Ja und Amen sagen keine Maskeradebrüche verursachen.
Zeitpunkt : Nach dem Auftrag Elisabeth Dane 

Bisher nicht belegt : Immer wieder Belohnungen fordern für geleistete Dienste.(K.A. Ob das klappt aber ab und an spuckt der ja Geld aus wenn mans fordert laut engl. Gerüchten zuletzt die Bude wenn man oft genug Belohnungen fordert. Den Weg habe ICH aber noch nicht getestet)

2. Downtown Tremere-Gildenhaus
NUR FÜR TREMERE
Die Quest(en) Mit den Pestträgern zufriedenstellend für den Regenten der Tremere (M.Strauss) erledigen.
Die Gargylen-Quest in Hollywood zur Zufriedenheit für den Regenten der Tremere (M.Strauss) erledigen.
Zeitpunkt : Nach erfolgreichem erledigen der beiden Questen und Subquesten die dazu gehören.Ergo frühestens in Hollywood nach dem erledigen der Gargylen Quest.

3. Downtown Kanalisation
NUR FÜR NOSFERATU
Die Questen für Imalia und M1tn1ck zufriedenstellend erledigen. (Da ich die vorher fertig hatte liste ich die mal vorsichtshalber auf)
Die Quest(en) mit dem in Chinatown verschollenen Barabus erledigen.

Zeitpunkt : Nach Erledigung des Auftrages mit Barabus (falls man die anderen Questen braucht nach denen)

Anmerkung
Nosferatu und/oder Tremere bekommen das Appartment NICHT vom Prinzen. Sie können es auch nicht bekommen , die haben ihr eigenen Möglichkeiten <g>


----------



## Stiller_Meister (12. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute

hab das Game erst seit gestern, hab aber schon 2 Fragen *g*:
1. Ich habe das Spukhotel schon hinter mir, meine Frage ist, ob ich die Frau von "ihm" irgendwie hätte erlösen können?

2. Ich soll für E ja Lilly finden. (soll ja im Club sein) Ist sie wirklich dort? Ich spiele einen Nosferatu und habe den Verdacht, dass Lilly im Club oben bei den Tischen steht. Wenn ich sie anspreche sagt aber immer nur "Igiit" und "Freak"...  
Ist sie das wirklich oder wo kann ich Lilly finden?


schonmal thx für die Antworten
Stiller-Meister


----------



## SirYzerman (12. Dezember 2004)

Stiller_Meister am 12.12.2004 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> 
> hab das Game erst seit gestern, hab aber schon 2 Fragen *g*:
> 1. Ich habe das Spukhotel schon hinter mir, meine Frage ist, ob ich die Frau von "ihm" irgendwie hätte erlösen können?
> ...


Na da hast Du ja noch etwas vor Dir!!!*grins* Die Geisterfrau kannst Du leider nicht selber erlösen, das erledigt die Malkavian Tusse von der Du den Auftrag bekommen hast. (Oder auch nicht)!!! Das ist jedenfalls für den weiteren Spielverlauf auch nicht entscheident. Schnapp Dir einfach die Halskette und weiter gehts.
Bei der Lilly-Quest geht die Suche im Diner los, also außerhalb vom Club. das Girly die Du im Club angesprochen hast sind nur für Verführungskünstler Toreador, Ventrue usw. wichtig. Übrigens hast Du als einen Nosferatu einen sehr viel schwierigiren Stand wegen dem Aussehen des Nos. !!!


----------



## dharke (12. Dezember 2004)

El_Cativo am 25.11.2004 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> KurzerFZ2 am 25.11.2004 20:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab das problem auch, hab das auch schon versuch, nur lässt sich bei mir die console nich oeffnen, egal was ich auch versuche...


----------



## heinz-otto (12. Dezember 2004)

dharke am 12.12.2004 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das problem auch, hab das auch schon versuch, nur lässt sich bei mir die console nich oeffnen, egal was ich auch versuche...


Entweder stimmt die Verknüpfung nicht. Sie sollte geanu so aussehen:

...\vampire.exe" -console

Der Pfad kommt halt drauf an, wo du es installiert hast.

Oder du benutzt die falsche Taste. ^ ist die Taste links neben der 1. Hast du vielleicht die Feststellen Taste aktiv?


----------



## dharke (12. Dezember 2004)

heinz-otto am 12.12.2004 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> dharke am 12.12.2004 16:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so sieht eintrag bei mir aus:
"G:\Programme\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\vampire.exe" - console

hab ich nicht, hab auch in der .cfg versucht, das auf ne andere taste zu legen, bisher ohne erfolg 

habs schon gesehen is nen blank zuviel drin...


----------



## Drachenschwanz (12. Dezember 2004)

Kann man irgendwas mit dem barkeeper im Asylum machen?


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (12. Dezember 2004)

Drachenschwanz am 12.12.2004 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man irgendwas mit dem barkeeper im Asylum machen?



Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt, weil es so etwas ähnliches - fast das gleiche - bei Monkey Island 4 gibt. Irgendwer muss doch mal per Zufall drauf gekommen sein.


----------



## preacher79 (13. Dezember 2004)

Bin gerade im Griffith-Park. Kann ich den Werwolf, der mich durch das Haus jagt, auch irgendwie killen oder muss ich ihm ausweichen. Kann ich irgendwo Silber-Munition kaufen oder gibts einen anderen Weg den Wolf zu killen. Ich schaff es einfach nicht ihm auszuweichen. Bitte Hilfe!!!


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (13. Dezember 2004)

preacher79 am 13.12.2004 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gerade im Griffith-Park. Kann ich den Werwolf, der mich durch das Haus jagt, auch irgendwie killen oder muss ich ihm ausweichen. Kann ich irgendwo Silber-Munition kaufen oder gibts einen anderen Weg den Wolf zu killen. Ich schaff es einfach nicht ihm auszuweichen. Bitte Hilfe!!!



Das ist doch wohl wirklich einfach. Ich konnte ihm auf freiem Feld davonlaufen. Aber die beste Taktik ist noch immer in das Haus zu rennen. Dort in einen Raum gehen und warten bis der Werwolf reinbricht. Etwas schwierig aber auch sehr gut ist, wenn du erst draußen den Strom einschaltest und dann die Kuppel öffnest. Ich habe es geschafft den Werwolf auszusperren und konnte die letzten 2 Minuten einfach dort warten. Ich glaube nicht, dass du kämpfen kannst. Aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand anderes etwas. Nur noch ein Tip: Nachdem die Zeit abgelaufen ist nochmal 10 Sekunden warten. Es hat mich schon öfter getötet, dass diese Bahn einfach nicht da war nachdem die Zeit abgelaufen war. Sehr ärgerlich. Vielleicht kurz vor Ende nochmal speichern.


----------



## SirYzerman (13. Dezember 2004)

preacher79 am 13.12.2004 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gerade im Griffith-Park. Kann ich den Werwolf, der mich durch das Haus jagt, auch irgendwie killen oder muss ich ihm ausweichen. Kann ich irgendwo Silber-Munition kaufen oder gibts einen anderen Weg den Wolf zu killen. Ich schaff es einfach nicht ihm auszuweichen. Bitte Hilfe!!!


Ich habe mich auf einer Terasse versteckt, die hinter der Sternenwarte liegt, (wo zwei Treppen von der Terasse wegführen, du müsstest durch das Haus gehen,wirst Du schon finden) geh im hinteren Teil dann in die Hocke, dann kann Dich der Werwolf nicht finden, warte dann bis die Zeit abgelaufen ist und speicher ab, dann suche den kürzesten Weg zurück zur Seilbahn. Ist nicht  schwer, im Gegensatz zu dem was noch kommt  !!


----------



## Xychopath (13. Dezember 2004)

Ich stecke momentan in der Kanalisation unter Hollywood fest (muss die Nosferatu finden) leider sitz ich in so einem Raum mit einer Pumpensteuerung fest, die Blitze, die da vorher durchzuckten, hab ich schon ausgestellt, aber was muss ich jetzt machen????


----------



## Killerschwein (13. Dezember 2004)

Strom an, Kuppel auf, Wolf anlocken bis er zwischen den 2 Kuppeltüren ist.
Kuppel schließen wenn er zwischen ist.
Wolg Tod


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (13. Dezember 2004)

Killerschwein am 13.12.2004 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Strom an, Kuppel auf, Wolf anlocken bis er zwischen den 2 Kuppeltüren ist.
> Kuppel schließen wenn er zwischen ist.
> Wolg Tod



Sicher, dass das geht? Das habe ich nämlich schon versucht. Er ist aber durchgerutscht und war plötzlich drinnen. War nicht gut. War das nur eine fixe Idee oder geht das wirklich?

Zu der Kanalisation:
Du musst die Pumpen abstellen bis die reservoirs leer sind. Dann anstellen und sofort ins Wasser und so schnell wie möglich ins Reservoir 2 tauchen (rechts).


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2004)

*ASIA Vampir... Leichenhalle?*

Ich hab nun genug über diesen Asiavampir aus St.Monica rausgefunden, muss nur noch seinen tod bestätigt haben - aber wo ist die leichenhalle bzw. wie kommt man an die daten? ich war überall in der blutbank/hospital/1.stock, in einen computer komm ich aber nicht rein, ebenfalls an so ne art tresor oder kühlschrank, wo ein schloss dran ist, aber kein aufbrech.versuch möglich ist...


----------



## March20 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ASIA Vampir... Leichenhalle?*



			
				Herbboy am 14.12.2004 01:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nun genug über diesen Asiavampir aus St.Monica rausgefunden, muss nur noch seinen tod bestätigt haben - aber wo ist die leichenhalle bzw. wie kommt man an die daten? ich war überall in der blutbank/hospital/1.stock, in einen computer komm ich aber nicht rein, ebenfalls an so ne art tresor oder kühlschrank, wo ein schloss dran ist, aber kein aufbrech.versuch möglich ist...




wenn du den typen meinst dem du die augen klauen mußt,dann ist der in der laden wo die kleine dämonenjägerin ist.allerdings über die hintertür.

das schloss in der blutbank führt zu Lily (Dünnblüter-Quest).

meinst du aber den vampir der den mord am pier verursacht hat,dann mußt noc warten.das klärt sich erst in 



Spoiler



Hollywood


 auf.


----------



## waterlilly (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ASIA Vampir... Leichenhalle?*

Hab Probleme mit dem Muddy Quest. 
War jetzt mittlerweile in den Skyeline Appartements, hab rausgefunden, dass da ein Treffen stattfindet. Nur bitte, wo??? Ich hab das einfach nicht gefunden. Wirklich keine Ahnung, wo das bitteschön sein soll. Da stand was von ner Bar etc. Aber welche Bar? Kann sein, dass ich auch nur blind bin, aber ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung, wo ich hin muss...


----------



## JackforMe (14. Dezember 2004)

*Fu-Syndicate*

moin, ich stecke gerade im fu-syndicate in china town fest. die unterziehen mich einer reihe von testes, beim dritte komm ich nicht weiter. ich hab echt keinen plan was ich da machen soll "...wollen wir doch mal sehen, wieviele gliedmaßen du verlieren kannst, bist du deine funktionalität aufgibst" ??? was soll ich nur tun, die scheiß rotierendenklingen halten einfach nicht an und die verfluchte tür geht nicht auf !
hat jemand schon seinen eigenen guhl, leckermädel ist dat


----------



## JackforMe (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ASIA Vampir... Leichenhalle?*



			
				waterlilly am 14.12.2004 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab Probleme mit dem Muddy Quest.
> War jetzt mittlerweile in den Skyeline Appartements, hab rausgefunden, dass da ein Treffen stattfindet. Nur bitte, wo??? Ich hab das einfach nicht gefunden. Wirklich keine Ahnung, wo das bitteschön sein soll. Da stand was von ner Bar etc. Aber welche Bar? Kann sein, dass ich auch nur blind bin, aber ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung, wo ich hin muss...



du musst ein lagerhaus aufsuchen (in downtown), da hängt der kumpel von muddy und eine karte fürs luckee star in hollywood.


----------



## March20 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu-Syndicate*



			
				JackforMe am 14.12.2004 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> moin, ich stecke gerade im fu-syndicate in china town fest. die unterziehen mich einer reihe von testes, beim dritte komm ich nicht weiter. ich hab echt keinen plan was ich da machen soll "...wollen wir doch mal sehen, wieviele gliedmaßen du verlieren kannst, bist du deine funktionalität aufgibst" ??? was soll ich nur tun, die scheiß rotierendenklingen halten einfach nicht an und die verfluchte tür geht nicht auf !
> hat jemand schon seinen eigenen guhl, leckermädel ist dat






Spoiler



versuch einfach mal durch die gitter in der wand auf den schwarzen kasten zu schießen.dann hören die klingen auf sich zu drehen


----------



## waterlilly (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu-Syndicate*

Danke, werd es gleich mal ausprobieren. Die Beschreibung des Quests im Logbuch ist halt irgendwie sehr irreführend *g*


----------



## Stiller_Meister (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu-Syndicate*

Hi

ich bin noch in Downtown, habe alle Nebenquests soweit erledigt und wollte jetzt die Hauptquests weiter machen. Ich bin zu Bertram gegangen(dem Nosferatu im Öltank) und wurde ins nächste Level geleitet. Nun habe ich schon alle Gegner besiegt, finde aber nicht die Stelle, wo ich den Sprengsatz anlegen soll. Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen??   

Stiller-Meister


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu-Syndicate*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 14.12.2004 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> ich bin noch in Downtown, habe alle Nebenquests soweit erledigt und wollte jetzt die Hauptquests weiter machen. Ich bin zu Bertram gegangen(dem Nosferatu im Öltank) und wurde ins nächste Level geleitet. Nun habe ich schon alle Gegner besiegt, finde aber nicht die Stelle, wo ich den Sprengsatz anlegen soll. Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen??
> 
> Stiller-Meister



ist ein schreibtisch im ersten stock, über der halle wo rel. viele gegner sind, da höngt glaub ich auch ein container über denen rum, zum ersten stpck kommst du über eine metalltreppe in der halle. wenn du da in der nähe stehst kommt eine benuteznsymbol.

allerdings ist die lagerhalle ne quest aus st.monica, nicht downtown...   


@asiavampir: ich hab's inzwischen rausgefunden, da war ein verstecktes loch in einer wand, wo ich dann zu der leichenhalle kam. von wegen augen klauen hab ich keine ahnung, was damit gemeint sein kann...


----------



## Stiller_Meister (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu-Syndicate*



			
				Herbboy am 14.12.2004 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings ist die lagerhalle ne quest aus st.monica, nicht downtown...


haste recht, war mein Fehler...  
Danke für die Antwort!!!  

Stiller-Meister


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2004)

*Pestträger*

hab probleme bei der pestträger-quest...

ich hab den "krebs" besiegt, hab exp bekommen und bin dann zu dem mysterious-vampirtypen (dieser eine obervampir in downtown, vor dessen zimmer immer so ein leichten in der luft ist), wie es im logbuch auch gesagt wurde, aber der meinte nur "komm wieder, wenn du mehr weißt"... nun hab ich auf ner anderen website was von einer einladung zu so ner vereinigung erfahren - ich vermute das sind die, wo man am empfang gefragt wird "bist du schon erleuchtet?" - nur: ich hab keine einladung gefunden, am empfang werde ich abgewiesen, der mein auftraggaber geht kein bisschen darauf ein, dass "krebs" tot ist...

wo finde ich diese einladung? ich war nochmal an der "opferstätte" des pestträgers, da hab ich nix gefunden...    :-o


----------



## holgiii (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ASIA Vampir... Leichenhalle?*



			
				waterlilly am 14.12.2004 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab Probleme mit dem Muddy Quest.
> War jetzt mittlerweile in den Skyeline Appartements, hab rausgefunden, dass da ein Treffen stattfindet. Nur bitte, wo??? Ich hab das einfach nicht gefunden. Wirklich keine Ahnung, wo das bitteschön sein soll. Da stand was von ner Bar etc. Aber welche Bar? Kann sein, dass ich auch nur blind bin, aber ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung, wo ich hin muss...




Du musst zum Kautionsmann gehen!! Dann findest du ihn!Er ist bei diesem Grimbel!


----------



## Drachenschwanz (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pestträger*



			
				Herbboy am 15.12.2004 02:49 schrieb:
			
		

> hab probleme bei der pestträger-quest...
> 
> ich hab den "krebs" besiegt, hab exp bekommen und bin dann zu dem mysterious-vampirtypen (dieser eine obervampir in downtown, vor dessen zimmer immer so ein leichten in der luft ist), wie es im logbuch auch gesagt wurde, aber der meinte nur "komm wieder, wenn du mehr weißt"... nun hab ich auf ner anderen website was von einer einladung zu so ner vereinigung erfahren - ich vermute das sind die, wo man am empfang gefragt wird "bist du schon erleuchtet?" - nur: ich hab keine einladung gefunden, am empfang werde ich abgewiesen, der mein auftraggaber geht kein bisschen darauf ein, dass "krebs" tot ist...
> 
> wo finde ich diese einladung? ich war nochmal an der "opferstätte" des pestträgers, da hab ich nix gefunden...    :-o



Du musst in die Skyline Appartments und in die Wohnung des Guhl, da dann den Anrufbeantworter abrufen, schon weißt du mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pestträger*



			
				Drachenschwanz am 15.12.2004 05:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 15.12.2004 02:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im logbuch stand "densel" oder so als kontakt - ich dachte, das sei der name des regenten, das war aber in wirklichkeit die kleine alternative-tussi aus der bar .     das hat man nun davon, dass man nebenquests auch mal länger ruhen läßt... und zudem verwirrend war, dass laut einer anderen site halt direkt nach dem kampf angeblich ne einladung zu fnden sei...

nun bin ich bei den zombies in dem erleuchteten-haus, das dumme: es ruckelt bei mir wie sau, daher verlier ich da ständig die orientierung, denke, ich lauf den gang runter, und komm dann wieder an die tür mit der treppe, von der ich kam..


----------



## March20 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pestträger*



			
				Herbboy am 15.12.2004 02:49 schrieb:
			
		

> hab probleme bei der pestträger-quest...
> 
> ich hab den "krebs" besiegt, hab exp bekommen und bin dann zu dem mysterious-vampirtypen (dieser eine obervampir in downtown, vor dessen zimmer immer so ein leichten in der luft ist), wie es im logbuch auch gesagt wurde, aber der meinte nur "komm wieder, wenn du mehr weißt"... nun hab ich auf ner anderen website was von einer einladung zu so ner vereinigung erfahren - ich vermute das sind die, wo man am empfang gefragt wird "bist du schon erleuchtet?" - nur: ich hab keine einladung gefunden, am empfang werde ich abgewiesen, der mein auftraggaber geht kein bisschen darauf ein, dass "krebs" tot ist...
> 
> wo finde ich diese einladung? ich war nochmal an der "opferstätte" des pestträgers, da hab ich nix gefunden...    :-o




wenn du den ersten pestträger gekillt hast, mußt du zurück ins LAST ROUND und mit DAMSEL reden.dann legst den zweiten um und bekommst die einladung.

geh wieder zu DAMSEL.such das haus und leg dort alles um was rumläuft.nur nicht die verschreckte im erdgeschoß


----------



## archwizard80 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*

Na toll, so ein Mist:



Spoiler



Jetzt bin ich samt Sarkophag im Pool gelandet   Hab mich durch das ganze Hochhaus geschlachtet und das ist der Dank.   Den Chinesen kann man nicht trauen  



Andere Frage: Der Nosferatu Obermacker will das ich ihm ein Video oder sowas wiederbeschaffe, sollen sogar mehrere sein ? Wo finde ich die ? Muss ich die dann in den Briefkasten packen oder persönlich abliefern ?


----------



## March20 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*



			
				archwizard80 am 15.12.2004 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll, so ein Mist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


`

das video das der sucht liegt im chines-theater in Hollywood.

gegenüber vom anarchen-"prinz".brauchst aber von dem die quest mit der gargyle.außerdem siehst das video erst mit sinneswahrnehmung 3 oder so.

-dann gibt es noch ein foto in den skyline appartments (Pisha-Quest mit dem reporter)

-und eine cd die bei den nossis am weg rumläuft.in der nähe eines lucky star schildes oder so.

alle angaben ohne gewähr


----------



## Stiller_Meister (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*

Hi

bin nun endlich in Downtown und wollte mal dem LaCroix besuchen gehen, aber der Wachman sagt mir nur, dass LaCroix keine Termine für Monster hätte (spiele Nosferatu   ) und wimmelt mich ab. Danach kann ich keinen Dialog mehr mit ihm starten. Auch finde ich keine Tür, wo ich durchgehen müsste.
Ist das normal so oder gibts da irgendeinen Trick?


Stiller-Meister


----------



## archwizard80 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 15.12.2004 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> bin nun endlich in Downtown und wollte mal dem LaCroix besuchen gehen, aber der Wachman sagt mir nur, dass LaCroix keine Termine für Monster hätte (spiele Nosferatu   ) und wimmelt mich ab. Danach kann ich keinen Dialog mehr mit ihm starten. Auch finde ich keine Tür, wo ich durchgehen müsste.
> Ist das normal so oder gibts da irgendeinen Trick?
> ...



Kannst Du nicht den Fahrstuhl rufen ?


----------



## March20 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*

den fahrstuhl ruft dir der portier.

aber da ich noch nicht mit nem nossi gezockt hab,kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen was zu machen ist


----------



## Stiller_Meister (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*



			
				March20 am 15.12.2004 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> den fahrstuhl ruft dir der portier.
> 
> aber da ich noch nicht mit nem nossi gezockt hab,kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen was zu machen ist


Richtig!
Und gerade der sagt immer wenn ich ihn anspreche: Get out, I'm warning you!"   

Kann mir jemand helfen???


----------



## Stiller_Meister (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*

Habs schon raus, ich musste über die Abwässer Kanäle ins "Haus" rein. Hab nun aber noch eine Frage: Ich wollte die Sache am Santa Monica Pier untersuchen, bin aber nie an der Barrikaden vorbeigekommen. Was muss ich dort tum um weiter zu kommen oder kann ich dort erst später hin??

gruß
Stiller-Meister


----------



## March20 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 15.12.2004 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs schon raus, ich musste über die Abwässer Kanäle ins "Haus" rein. Hab nun aber noch eine Frage: Ich wollte die Sache am Santa Monica Pier untersuchen, bin aber nie an der Barrikaden vorbeigekommen. Was muss ich dort tum um weiter zu kommen oder kann ich dort erst später hin??
> 
> gruß
> Stiller-Meister




die quest kannst du nicht am pier lösen.dort mußt du dir NUR die leiche ansehen.die quest selbst zieht sich bis nach hollywood


----------



## ork1234 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*

Die Priesterin im Krankenhaus ich glaub sie heist Pisha oder so möchte, dass ich ihr eine Figur aus dem Museum bringe, nur wo finde ich die?


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*



			
				ork1234 am 15.12.2004 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Priesterin im Krankenhaus ich glaub sie heist Pisha oder so möchte, dass ich ihr eine Figur aus dem Museum bringe, nur wo finde ich die?


Schickt dich der Prinz für genau eine Mission hin. Genau wie die Giovanni Villa. Mach die Quests unbedingt. Die Belohnung ist verdammt gut. Aber du kommst nur ein Mal hin!

EDIT: Falls es noch nicht klar ist: Du musst mit dem Taxi hinfahren.


----------



## Iceman (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*



			
				ork1234 am 15.12.2004 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Priesterin im Krankenhaus ich glaub sie heist Pisha oder so möchte, dass ich ihr eine Figur aus dem Museum bringe, nur wo finde ich die?



Wenn du im Keller des Museums vor der Tür mit dem Codepad steht (wo man den Key im Computer um die Ecke bekommt) musst du den Gang einfach bis zum Ende durchgehen, links abbiegen und dann rechts in das Zimmer rein (geht nur indem du das Fenster zerschlägst). Dort steht die Figur.


----------



## Cwaul (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 15.12.2004 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> bin nun endlich in Downtown und wollte mal dem LaCroix besuchen gehen, aber der Wachman sagt mir nur, dass LaCroix keine Termine für Monster hätte (spiele Nosferatu   ) und wimmelt mich ab. Danach kann ich keinen Dialog mehr mit ihm starten. Auch finde ich keine Tür, wo ich durchgehen müsste.
> Ist das normal so oder gibts da irgendeinen Trick?
> ...



Tz Tz als Nossi den Vordereingang schäm dir. Ab in die Kanalisation mit dir !
Von da aus in einen Lagerraum und mit dem Lastenaufzug hoch zum Prinzen
Als wandelnder Maskeradebruch kannst du froh sein das die Eingangshalle Elysium ist ...


----------



## SPEEDI007 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*

Hi, ich befinde mich mittlerweile im 3. Tempel (Chinatown) und hab ein problem.



Spoiler



Nines möchte das ich Ming-Xiao und den Prinzen umbringe. Ich bin wie bereits erwähnt im 3. Tempel. Ich habe jetzt 4 Statuen(Katze,Drache,Elefanten und ein Vogel). Ich weiß aber nicht in welcher Reihenfolge ich sie auf die 4 anderen Säulen stellen soll/muss.



MfG
SPEEDI


----------



## Thodin_33 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*



			
				Cwaul am 15.12.2004 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Stiller_Meister am 15.12.2004 12:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man sich denn mit nem Nosferatu gar nicht an die Oberfläche wagen? Wie soll man so handeln? Und immer in der KAnalisation ist es doch öde... welche Wohnung hat man den als Nosferatu?


----------



## HanFred (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 15.12.2004 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich befinde mich mittlerweile im 3. Tempel (Chinatown) und hab ein problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die säulen im hauptraum sehen gleich aus wie die, auf denen die figuren gestanden haben. von der form bzw. dem design her.
reihenfolge ist egal, aber jede figur muss auf die zu ihr gehörende säule (eine hat drei streifen, eine acht kreise, eine ist gewellt etc.


----------



## SirYzerman (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pestträger*



			
				March20 am 15.12.2004 06:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 15.12.2004 02:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn Du den Bruder Krebs in der Kanalisation erledigt hast, siehst Du doch den Leichenstapel an der hinteren Wand´, wo Bruder Krebs aus dem "Nichts" erschienen ist. Such einfach den Boden ab, dann wirst Du einen Zettel finden mit dem einem Symbol darauf. Dieser Zettel ist Deine Eintrittskarte zur Bruderschaft des "Neunten Kreises" . Wo das Haus zu finden ist, hast Du ja schon rausgefunden. Du wirst sehen das an der Häuserwand das selbe Symbol zu sehen ist, wie auf dem Zettel. Die Damsel-Tusse brauchst Du nicht unbedingt zu fragen.


----------



## passi13 (16. Dezember 2004)

*Klingenbruder und Klauenbruder besiegen... aber wie denn??*

Hi Kann mir einer ne Taktik sagen wie ich den Klingen- und den Klauenbruder besiegen kann? Ich häng jetzt bereits ne Woche an den zweien und immer mähen die mich weg. Ich verzweifel noch. BTW: Ich spiel nen Tremere.


----------



## March20 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Klingenbruder und Klauenbruder besiegen... aber wie denn??*

versuch einfach dich auf einen zu konzentrieren und schau das du genug blutbeutel bei dir hast.

hatte die mit ner brujah lady bekämpft und hatte es schwer


----------



## passi13 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Klingenbruder und Klauenbruder besiegen... aber wie denn??*



			
				March20 am 16.12.2004 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> versuch einfach dich auf einen zu konzentrieren und schau das du genug blutbeutel bei dir hast.
> 
> hatte die mit ner brujah lady bekämpft und hatte es schwer


Mist!!! Ich hab keinen einzigen Blutbeutel dabei. kann man die viell. "anzapfen"? Und wie sieht es mit der Fähigkeit selbstmord aus?? Wirkt die?


----------



## HanFred (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Klingenbruder und Klauenbruder besiegen... aber wie denn??*



			
				passi13 am 16.12.2004 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> March20 am 16.12.2004 13:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin im eingangsbereich geblieben, in diesem schmalen gang, so dass die gegner nicht hinter mich kamen. dann hab ich halt gekämpft und kräftig Blood Salvo angewandt. wenn die immer nur von einer seite kommen können, ist es gleich viel einfacher.


----------



## March20 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Klingenbruder und Klauenbruder besiegen... aber wie denn??*



			
				passi13 am 16.12.2004 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> March20 am 16.12.2004 13:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




anzapfen wird wohl nix,aber selbstmord wird ihnen sicher schaden zufügen.allerdings werden die nicht gleich den löffel abgeben. leider


----------



## archwizard80 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Klingenbruder und Klauenbruder besiegen... aber wie denn??*



			
				passi13 am 16.12.2004 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> March20 am 16.12.2004 13:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also Blutbeutel wirst Du schon brauchen. Ich habe mit Gangrel in Kriegsform gekämpft und 2 oder 3 verbraucht.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*

@HanFred: Ich danke dir.


----------



## Realizer (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*

Hey kann mir jemand mal sagen wie ich dieses ungeheuer Ming-Xiao besiegen soll, das monster erschlägt mich mit 5 hieben und ich schaff grade mal 10% seiner Lebensenergie abzuziehen.


----------



## Xonu (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*

Ich komme bei der Leopold Gesellschaft nicht weiter.
Es handelt sich nicht um den Bug mit dem Boot, denn ich bin erst am Anfang, bei der kleinen Kirche auf der Klippe. Wie geht es da weiter? Die Kirche habe ich komplett gesäubert, kann aber keinen Weg finden. 
Bei der Klippe hat es eine Eisentreppe die nach unten zu einem kaputten Abflussrohr führt, doch da geht es auch nicht weiter...
Es ist das erste mal im ganzen Spiel, dass ich irgendwo stecken bleibe und nicht weiter komme. Bin ich blind?
Wo ist der Eingang?


----------



## NtrOpY (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*



			
				Xonu am 17.12.2004 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme bei der Leopold Gesellschaft nicht weiter.
> Es handelt sich nicht um den Bug mit dem Boot, denn ich bin erst am Anfang, bei der kleinen Kirche auf der Klippe. Wie geht es da weiter? Die Kirche habe ich komplett gesäubert, kann aber keinen Weg finden.
> Bei der Klippe hat es eine Eisentreppe die nach unten zu einem kaputten Abflussrohr führt, doch da geht es auch nicht weiter...
> Es ist das erste mal im ganzen Spiel, dass ich irgendwo stecken bleibe und nicht weiter komme. Bin ich blind?
> Wo ist der Eingang?



Im Keller ist ein Fass, dass man nehmen kann. Dahinter ist ein kleiner Tunnel.

Ntr0pY, mag Weinkeller


----------



## ork1234 (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*

Ich hab von Isaac die QUest bekommen Ginger Swan zu finden aber wo finde ich Hinweise, ich weis bis jetzt nur, dass sie im Mausolem beigesetzt wurde, doch da kann man nich rein und über die Kanalisation finde ich auch keinen zuganag.


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*



			
				ork1234 am 18.12.2004 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab von Isaac die QUest bekommen Ginger Swan zu finden aber wo finde ich Hinweise, ich weis bis jetzt nur, dass sie im Mausolem beigesetzt wurde, doch da kann man nich rein und über die Kanalisation finde ich auch keinen zuganag.



Ähm also wenn man bis ganz hinten durch geht ist auf dem Friedhof so ein dickes Gebäude. Wenn du da rein gehst findest du das Grab in der linken Hälfte des Gebäudes und wenn du da rein gehst auf der rechten Seite. Wenns nicht stimmt einfach suchen so groß ist es nicht und leuchten sollte es auch.


----------



## nikolaz (18. Dezember 2004)

FlyingHeadbutt am 07.12.2004 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ork1234 am 07.12.2004 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wenn man den Wachmann schon umgebracht hat?


----------



## Iceman (18. Dezember 2004)

nikolaz am 18.12.2004 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man den Wachmann schon umgebracht hat?



Mmh, aus dem Gedächtnis, muss nicht 100% stimmen:

Der Wachtmann müsste einen Schlüssel oder sowas fallengelassen haben, damit kannst du dann in einen der Räume rein wo du nen PC hacken kannst der die Tür zum Saferaum öffnet.


----------



## nikolaz (18. Dezember 2004)

Iceman am 18.12.2004 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> nikolaz am 18.12.2004 10:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt, hab den pc erst jetzt bemerkt   
da steht neben cs safe noch cs door und noch was. was ist denn cs door


----------



## Iceman (18. Dezember 2004)

nikolaz am 18.12.2004 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, hab den pc erst jetzt bemerkt
> da steht neben cs safe noch cs door und noch was. was ist denn cs door



Das ist die Tür zu dem Raum wo der Safe steht.


----------



## marius0schrade (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*

ich bin bei dem quest am St. Monica Pier . 
Man soll sich ja die Leiche angucken aber ich weiß nicht wie ich an den Barrikaden vorbeikommen soll ?

danke für die hilfe


----------



## BunGEe (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*



			
				marius0schrade am 19.12.2004 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin bei dem quest am St. Monica Pier .
> Man soll sich ja die Leiche angucken aber ich weiß nicht wie ich an den Barrikaden vorbeikommen soll ?
> 
> danke für die hilfe


Du musst einfach zu dem Zaun gehen, wo die ganzen Polizisten stehen. Dann wird dein Tagebuch aktualisiert. Mehr gibts dort nicht, die Quest geht dann später weiter.


----------



## El_Cativo (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*



			
				marius0schrade am 19.12.2004 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin bei dem quest am St. Monica Pier .
> Man soll sich ja die Leiche angucken aber ich weiß nicht wie ich an den Barrikaden vorbeikommen soll ?
> 
> danke für die hilfe


Du musst durch das Parkhaus runter zum Strand. Von da kannst du dann links die Treppen hoch zum Pier.....


----------



## EVS (19. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe auch eine Frage: Ich bin in Grouts Anwesen und bin dort in einem Raum angekommen, wo es einen zugemauerten Kamin gibt. Von dort aus weiß ich nicht mehr weiter.
TIA

(für die, die es noch nicht wissen: TIA = thanks in advance = danke im Voraus)


----------



## marius0schrade (19. Dezember 2004)

EVS am 19.12.2004 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch eine Frage: Ich bin in Grouts Anwesen und bin dort in einem Raum angekommen, wo es einen zugemauerten Kamin gibt. Von dort aus weiß ich nicht mehr weiter.
> TIA
> 
> (für die, die es noch nicht wissen: TIA = thanks in advance = danke im Voraus)




über dem kamin sind knöpfe


----------



## marius0schrade (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*



			
				El_Cativo am 19.12.2004 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> marius0schrade am 19.12.2004 14:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja und dann lauf ich da rum und dann ist da nur so ein laden mit automaten alles andere ist abgesperrt ... was soll ich denn da machen?


----------



## BunGEe (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*



			
				marius0schrade am 19.12.2004 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 19.12.2004 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja und von da noch etwas weiter hinter, da ist dann eine Absperrung und da stehen ne Menge Polizisten und ne Blutlache ist auf dem Boden.


----------



## El_Cativo (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*



			
				marius0schrade am 19.12.2004 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 19.12.2004 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geh einfach den Pier soweit runter wies geht. Da stehen dann (soweit ich mich erinnere) ein paar bullen an einer Absperrung rum. Und da ist auch schon die Leiche. Dann wird dein Questlog automatisch aktualisiert. Der/die/das (gibts da eigentlich eine Konvention was "richtig" ist ??) Quest geht erst später weiter.....

Edit: Hmpf...mal wieder zu lahm


----------



## marius0schrade (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*



			
				El_Cativo am 19.12.2004 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> marius0schrade am 19.12.2004 14:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*g* danke .. bei mir stehen keine bullen...
nur ne blutlache aber da ist auch keine Leiche ( Grafikfehler?)
danke


----------



## El_Cativo (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*



			
				marius0schrade am 19.12.2004 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 19.12.2004 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja solange dein Questlog aktualisiert wurde ist ja alles gut *gg


----------



## ork1234 (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*

Ich kam gerade nach edm Gespräch mit Gary zurück zu Isaac, doch der Fragt mich nur, ob ich schon bereit wäre zur Kingssteet zu fahren, obwohl ich da ja gerade her kam. Ich habe auch schon seine Quest mit dem Gargoyl gemacht (mit nem Grangel is das ja babyisch!!!).


----------



## El_Cativo (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*



			
				ork1234 am 19.12.2004 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kam gerade nach edm Gespräch mit Gary zurück zu Isaac, doch der Fragt mich nur, ob ich schon bereit wäre zur Kingssteet zu fahren, obwohl ich da ja gerade her kam. Ich habe auch schon seine Quest mit dem Gargoyl gemacht (mit nem Grangel is das ja babyisch!!!).


Du musst auch nicht zurück zu Isaac. Du hast also schon mit dem Nosferatu gesprochen. Der schickt dich doch dann los nach Chinatown einen seiner Kumpels zu finden.....


----------



## ork1234 (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ende*

Ja ich dachte ich könnte von Isaac nochn paar Erfahrungspunkte einsacken, schliesslich für ihn entdeckt was das mit den Snuffvideos auf sich hat !!!!


----------



## riseofrome (20. Dezember 2004)

*Fu Syndicate*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hab ein Problem und komme nicht weiter.
Ich bin jetzt bei dem bekloppten im 'Fu Syndicate.
Bin durch die Laserlichtschranken durchgegangen und nun im nächsten Raum, mit diesen 3 rotirenden Klingenblöcken.
Die Tür weiter ist aber verschlossen und ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich weiterkommen soll
Hat vielleicht jemand einen Rat für mich?

THX im voraus!


----------



## El_Cativo (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu Syndicate*



			
				riseofrome am 20.12.2004 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich hab ein Problem und komme nicht weiter.
> Ich bin jetzt bei dem bekloppten im 'Fu Syndicate.
> ...


Auf der linken seite sind jeweils so kleine Kästen in der Wand. Die musst du kaputtschießen und die Klingen bleiben stehen


----------



## ork1234 (20. Dezember 2004)

*Restaurant*

ICh soll den Restaurantkritiker überzeugen das Restaurant in Hollywood schlecht zu bewerten. Nun habe ich einen hohen einschüchtern Skill aber pratisch nichts in Charisma der Typ lässt sich aber nicht einschüchter, er erzählt mir bloss was von seinen Freunden!


----------



## March20 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Restaurant*

hab den typen "Überzeugt",oder verführt.

ist aber ne harte nuss wenn man "nur" einschüchtern kann,da er ja wie du sagst "freunde" hat


----------



## passi13 (21. Dezember 2004)

*Klingen- und Klauenbruder*

Ich hab mittlerweile ne Lösung gefunden wie man die zwei ganz easy aus dem Weg räumen kann (sofern man die Disziplin Blutgeschoss hat).  Man stellt sich einfach ind den Gang der in den Raum mit dem Sarkophag führt und wartet bis die zwei kommen. Da der Gang nur Platz für einen lässt, müssen sie nacheinander angreifen. Sobald sie sich zeigen "beschießt" man sie mit dem Blutgeschoss und gibt ihnen direkt noch einen mit ner Schrotflinte drüber. Danach ziehen sich die beiden immer wieder zurück und kommen wieder. Das macht man solang bis die beiden tot sind. Auf diese Weise habe ich mit einem Tremere keinen einzigen Blutbeutel benötigt und hatte noch fast volle Energie (und dank Blutgeschoss vollen Blutvorrat *g*). Ich hoffe das hilft einigen.


----------



## nikolaz (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Klingen- und Klauenbruder*

Ich komm jetzt im Downtown nicht weiter. Ich soll für die Fleischfresserin im Keller des Krankenhauses 2 Gegenstände holen, der eine ist im Museum und der andere isn Buch des Giovanni-Clans. Nur weiß ich nicht, wo sich das Museum und das Haus der Giovanni befindet. 
Ich vermute, dass die Giovannis im Haus genau gegenüber vom LaCroix-Turm(ich weiß, der heißt nicht so) wohnen, aber da komm ich nicht rein. 

gruß
nikolaz


----------



## El_Cativo (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Klingen- und Klauenbruder*



			
				nikolaz am 21.12.2004 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm jetzt im Downtown nicht weiter. Ich soll für die Fleischfresserin im Keller des Krankenhauses 2 Gegenstände holen, der eine ist im Museum und der andere isn Buch des Giovanni-Clans. Nur weiß ich nicht, wo sich das Museum und das Haus der Giovanni befindet.
> Ich vermute, dass die Giovannis im Haus genau gegenüber vom LaCroix-Turm(ich weiß, der heißt nicht so) wohnen, aber da komm ich nicht rein.
> 
> gruß
> nikolaz


Nö, sowohl das Giovanni Haus als auch das Urzeit Museum sind seperate Extralevels zu denen du im Verlauf der Hauptstory etwas später noch automatisch kommst...........


----------



## nikolaz (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Klingen- und Klauenbruder*



			
				El_Cativo am 21.12.2004 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> nikolaz am 21.12.2004 22:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh na gut, dann geh ich jetzt mal zur elisabeth dane   

thx
nikolaz


----------



## leatherface1974 (21. Dezember 2004)

*Leopoldsgesellschaft-mission*

Hab au ein Problem:
Bin jetzt bei der leopoldgesellschaftsmission, wo ich den professor suchen muss.
Ich hab jetzt alle Typen außerhalb des Hauses und innerhalb des Hauses abgemurkst und war au schon in dem einen keller wo drei typen auf mich warten, aber jetzt komm ich net weiter.


----------



## El_Cativo (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Leopoldsgesellschaft-mission*



			
				leatherface1974 am 21.12.2004 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab au ein Problem:
> Bin jetzt bei der leopoldgesellschaftsmission, wo ich den professor suchen muss.
> Ich hab jetzt alle Typen außerhalb des Hauses und innerhalb des Hauses abgemurkst und war au schon in dem einen keller wo drei typen auf mich warten, aber jetzt komm ich net weiter.


Sorry ich kann es dir leider nicht mehr genau sagen, aber du musst auf jeden Fall weiter runter.Denn unter dem Anwesen ist ein fettes Hölensystem und da musst du runter. Schau dich einfach in den Kelleräumen um, da muss es irgendwo weiter gehen....


----------



## TheAS (21. Dezember 2004)

*Hilfee!!*

Hilfe Leute!

Ich hab da mal so 'ne Frage: 

Nachdem die Schwestern Jeannett u. Therese ihren Streit mit Tung
beigelegt haben soll ich diesen irgendwo finden,

Aber Ich find ihn NICHT!!  

Ist das nun ein Bug, oder bin ich lediglich zu blöd?!?  

würd mich über 'ne Antwort freuen.


----------



## El_Cativo (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfee!!*



			
				TheAS am 21.12.2004 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe Leute!
> 
> Ich hab da mal so 'ne Frage:
> 
> ...


Wenn du aus dem "Asylum" raukommst, lauf geradaus die Straße runter, dann kommst du zu an ein Metallgitter. Dieses kannst du öffnen und dann findest du Tung in dem dicken Öltank.....


----------



## TheAS (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfee!!*

Danke schön:  

war mir nicht so ganz sicher.
hab das game einige male neu geladen, aber es tat sich nichts.

irgendwie hat's jetzt geklappt.

Vielen Dank nochmal und Gruß, A.S.


----------



## Inferno13 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Leopoldsgesellschaft-mission*



			
				leatherface1974 am 21.12.2004 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab au ein Problem:
> Bin jetzt bei der leopoldgesellschaftsmission, wo ich den professor suchen muss.
> Ich hab jetzt alle Typen außerhalb des Hauses und innerhalb des Hauses abgemurkst und war au schon in dem einen keller wo drei typen auf mich warten, aber jetzt komm ich net weiter.



Im Keller kann man eins der Fäser zur Seite legen. Also einfach anklicken und aus dem "Regal" holen.


----------



## chief-harkness (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu Syndicate*



			
				El_Cativo am 20.12.2004 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> riseofrome am 20.12.2004 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe - ich glaube an dieser Stelle bleibt fast jeder hängen.   

Die Lösung ist aber auch wirklich doof.  Da hätten die sich auch wirklich was besseres einfallen lassen können...

Gott, was habe ich da alles für einen Blödsinn ausprobiert, bis ich durch Zufall diese Stelle gelöst hatte...


----------



## Stiller_Meister (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu Syndicate*



			
				chief-harkness am 22.12.2004 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 20.12.2004 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau die Frage wollte ich gerade auch stellen, allerdings habe ich kurz vorher alle meine Schusswaffen verkauft!!! Gibt es auch eine andere Lösung???

Gruß
Stiller-Meister


----------



## Iceman (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu Syndicate*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 22.12.2004 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau die Frage wollte ich gerade auch stellen, allerdings habe ich kurz vorher alle meine Schusswaffen verkauft!!! Gibt es auch eine andere Lösung???
> 
> Gruß
> Stiller-Meister



Ich meine in einem Forum gelesen zu haben, dass man die Gitter davor auch mit einer Nahkampfwaffe zerschlagen kann, habs aber noch nicht selbst ausprobiert.

Ansonsten hilft wohl nur neu laden...


----------



## Stingray65 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu Syndicate*

So, hab nun wirklich mein game deinstalliert und auf englisch wieder drauf und schon kann ich mit meiner Malkavianerin ein chices leder-outfit bei tseng in chinatown erwerben. das bringt auch satte punkte bei der schlag-absorption.

in einem anfall geistiger umnachtung, hab ich danach das game wieder in deutsch installiert. die lederklamotten hat die braut zwar immernoch an - jedoch weiß ich jetzt nicht, obs irgendwann nochmal ne gelegenheit geben wird, noch bessere lederware zu erstehen?

ihr könntet hier ja mal die vermeintlichen shops posten, bei denen man solche sachen bekommen kann.

ich kenne nur tseng in chinatown.
mercurio in santa monica kann mir zwar ordentliche waffen besorgen - auf grund des deutsch-bugs weiß ich jetzt net, ob er sonst auch klamotten anbietet.
da wären da noch der straßendealer in downtown und
der supermarkt in hollywood.

welche läden gibts noch und welcher hat die beste leder-rüstung??


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu Syndicate*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 22.12.2004 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> chief-harkness am 22.12.2004 15:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Witz ist als ich das hier gepostet habe hatte ich schon da drauf geschossen. Bloß mit einer Shotgun und aus einiger Entfernung. Dabei war mein Fernkampfwert so übel, dass ich wohl eher getroffen hätte wenn ich daneben geschossen hätte. Jedenfalls war ich überzeugt, dass das so nicht gehen kann. Ich meine auch ich hätte draufgeschlagen. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher. Jedenfalls denke ich, dass es so nicht geht. 

Ich habe aber noch eine Frage: Kann man bei Jeanette oder Therese oder bei der Kombination aus beiden später noch einen Auftrag machen? Oder kann man noch einen Auftrag bei Boris machen, wenn man für ihn die Tuse im Club Confession umgenietet hat? Ich melde mich mit noch mehr unwichtigen Fragen. CYA


----------



## Iceman (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu Syndicate*



			
				Stingray65 am 22.12.2004 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> welche läden gibts noch und welcher hat die beste leder-rüstung??



Es gibt im Spiel 5 Panzerungen:
- Leichte Kleidung: Hat man von Anfang an
- Schwere Kleidung: Gibts bei Fat Larry in Downtown
- Leichtes Leder: Gibts im Red Dot in Hollywood
- Schweres Leder: Gibts bei dem Chinesenladen in Chinatown
- Körperpanzerung: Gibts lediglich über ein Quest 



Spoiler



Heather (der Ghoul) gibt sie einem kurz bevor sie vom Sabbat entführt wird, man muss dafür direkt bevor man die Sabbat Mission vom Prinzen bekommt in seinem Haven vorbeischauen


----------



## Stingray65 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu Syndicate*



			
				Iceman am 22.12.2004 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Stingray65 am 22.12.2004 16:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gut, dann bin ich erstmal gerüstet. mal kucken wenn ich mit dem quest soweit bin, hoffe ich trotz malkavianerin -die panzerung zu bekommen!


----------



## Stiller_Meister (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu Syndicate*

Ich hab mal ne Frage:
Ich bin mit der Fu-Syndicate fertig und habe den Anruf von Gary erhalten. Da auch ich Nosferatu bin, hat er irgendwas von einer Absteige in Downtown gefaselt. Nun bin ich zu meiner alten Wohnung gegangen um den Quest mit dem Netzwerk der Nosferatu in Angriff zu nehmen. Nun war da leider kein Laptop mehr, der wird wohl warscheinlich in der neuen "Wohnung" sein. Wo kann ich diese Wohnung finden? Ist das Haus auf den Karten eingezeichnet?


Gruß
Stiller-Meister


----------



## Stiller_Meister (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu Syndicate*

Und gleich noch eine Frage:
Ich bin gerade in dem Hospital in Downtown und habe schon mit der Kollegin im Keller gesprochen. Die hat mir gesagt, dass ich den Mann von oben herunter bringen soll. Dieser stand vorher in der nähe des Eingangs, nun allerdings finde ich ihn nirgends. Habs an verschiedenen Savegames ausprobiert, immer dass selbe. Auch wird kein neuer Dialog bei der Vampirin im Keller gestartet, sie will immer den Kerl von oben haben...
Kann mir da einer helfen???

Gruß
Stiller-Meister


----------



## Stiller_Meister (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu Syndicate*

weiß das keiner???  :-o


----------



## Iceman (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu Syndicate*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 23.12.2004 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal ne Frage:
> Ich bin mit der Fu-Syndicate fertig und habe den Anruf von Gary erhalten. Da auch ich Nosferatu bin, hat er irgendwas von einer Absteige in Downtown gefaselt. Nun bin ich zu meiner alten Wohnung gegangen um den Quest mit dem Netzwerk der Nosferatu in Angriff zu nehmen. Nun war da leider kein Laptop mehr, der wird wohl warscheinlich in der neuen "Wohnung" sein. Wo kann ich diese Wohnung finden? Ist das Haus auf den Karten eingezeichnet?



Genau lesen und zuhören hilft  Skyline Apartments Nr. 4



			
				Stiller_Meister am 23.12.2004 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Und gleich noch eine Frage:
> Ich bin gerade in dem Hospital in Downtown und habe schon mit der Kollegin im Keller gesprochen. Die hat mir gesagt, dass ich den Mann von oben herunter bringen soll. Dieser stand vorher in der nähe des Eingangs, nun allerdings finde ich ihn nirgends. Habs an verschiedenen Savegames ausprobiert, immer dass selbe. Auch wird kein neuer Dialog bei der Vampirin im Keller gestartet, sie will immer den Kerl von oben haben...
> Kann mir da einer helfen???



Der Typ flieht verständlicherweise. Ist dann in seinem Apartment (Auch Skyline Apartments, weiss grad das Stockwerk nicht mehr).


----------



## Stiller_Meister (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu Syndicate*



			
				Iceman am 23.12.2004 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau lesen und zuhören hilft  Skyline Apartments Nr. 4


^
erstmal thx!   
Biste dir sicher, dass er das sagt???(Nicht das ich an dir zweifeln würde...    ) Ich mein er sagt nur was von wegen dass kein normaler Vampir dort leben würde....



> Der Typ flieht verständlicherweise. Ist dann in seinem Apartment (Auch Skyline Apartments, weiss grad das Stockwerk nicht mehr).



Naja, dachte halt dass er noch oben steht. Ist da ja stehen geblieben und auch die Vampirien sagt was von wegen "hol ihn von *Oben* runter...   


aber nochmal Danke!!!


----------



## Stiller_Meister (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu Syndicate*

2Fragen:
Bertram sagte, ich solle eine CD für ihn aus der Baue holen... Was zum Teufel ist die Baue???

2. Gary hat mir ne Mail geschickt dass ich eine Kopie von einem Film besorgen soll. Er schrieb was von wegen "hier wohnte ien verückter Kerl..." muss ich die Kopie in meiner neuen Behausung finden???


Gruß
Stiller-Meister


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu Syndicate*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 24.12.2004 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> 2Fragen:
> Bertram sagte, ich solle eine CD für ihn aus der Baue holen... Was zum Teufel ist die Baue???
> 
> 2. Gary hat mir ne Mail geschickt dass ich eine Kopie von einem Film besorgen soll. Er schrieb was von wegen "hier wohnte ien verückter Kerl..." muss ich die Kopie in meiner neuen Behausung finden???
> ...



Noch nie was davon gehört, dass man für Bertram irgendetwas besorgen muss... Vielleicht, wenn man einen Nosferatu spielt. Außerdem spiele ich auf Englisch. Sry... Dafür kann ich dir mit der Mail von Gary weiterhelfen. Das Video ist in dem Chinesischen Kino in Hollywood. Kommst du aber nur rein, wenn du von Isaac den Quest mit dem Gargylen angenommen hast. Da drinnen ist das Video neben einer der Boxen an der zerissenen Leinwand. Die mittlere glaube ich war es. Du bekommst für die Aufträge aber weder XP noch Geld. Nur 3 recht lahrme Poster. Vor allem das von Damsel ist nicht so. Falls du es trotzdem machen willst solltest du it dem Rest keine Probleme haben, weil er dir dann ziemlich genau sagt wo du hin musst!


----------



## Stiller_Meister (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu Syndicate*



			
				FlyingHeadbutt am 24.12.2004 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Stiller_Meister am 24.12.2004 00:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx für die Antwort!
Wenn einer das mit der Baue noch weiß kann er ja noch posten...   


*Ansonsten schöne Weinachten!!!!!*


Stiller-Meister


----------



## Phoenix-Exodite (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fu Syndicate*



			
				Stiller-Meister schrieb:
			
		

> thx für die Antwort!
> Wenn einer das mit der Baue noch weiß kann er ja noch posten...
> 
> 
> ...




Hi
Die Baue is das Höhlensystem in dem die Nossies hausen da findest die CD aber nich
Die CD findest du bei metal industries in Hollywood da brauchste aber nen hohen hacken-skill für die CD liegt im Tresor

hab nur das poster von Damsel und Jeanette bekommen war mir zu blöd das von VV auch noch zu holen da die ersten beiden einfach enttäuschend waren da hätten sie sich was besseres als belohnung einfallen lassen können
(nacktfotos von Bertram   )

habs jetzt endlich durch nachdem mein PC im raum vorm endgegner abgeschmiert und erst nach formatieren wieder spielbar war


Spoiler



Hab mich dafür entschieden mich keiner gruppe anzuschliessen und am ende wenn ich den sarg aufmach is ne schöne kleine bombe drin (danke Jack) wenn ich mich dazu entscheide das ding aufzumachen geh ich mit in die Luft wenn ich einfach geh jagts LaCroix in die Luft (ich konnte Carmarillaprinzen noch nie Leiden schon gar nicht wenn sie französisch sind) und ich gehe an den Anarchen vorbei aus der Stadt
am Ende sitzt jedenfalls jedes Mal Jack mit Meserakt aufm Klappstuhl und raucht seine Zigarre (ich wusste dass Kain Taxifahrer is   )

Finde die beiden Enden ja schon mal hammergeil und absolut filmreif
hätte damit niemals gerechnet
Jetzt zu meiner Frage welche anderen Enden gibts noch?



gruß
theExodite


----------



## Benihana (25. Dezember 2004)

*stecke fest, hilfe hilfe*

also als erstes mal soory, falls die frage schon mal erwähnt wurde...
ist mir leider zuviel das ganze hier durchzulesen, will ja noch weiterspieln   
also ich komm aus dem 2ten stock des clubs "asylum" nachdem die 2 geschwister sich getrennt, ich mich für jeanette entschieden hab, und nun der aufzug sich nicht mehr betätigen lässt...  hab schon mit neustart des games versucht und den patch hab ich normalerweise auch drauf...
aber es will einfach nicht....  
bitte helft mir, bitte

edit: merke grad das sich die aufzugtür, nach betreten des 2ten stocks, generell nicht mehr öffnet.... ? ich hab null plan was ich tun soll...


----------



## Benihana (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: stecke fest, hilfe hilfe*

hat sich schon erledigt, 
nachdem ich n stück weiter davor geladen hab


----------



## Epic (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: stecke fest, hilfe hilfe*

Hallo Leute... 
Ich komm bei dieser dämlichen Snuff Video Quest nich weiter. 
Ich hab also das Haus gefunden diesen Kerl im Keller gekilt und bin in die Sewers...jetz bin ich in nem Raum, in dem die elekrik spinnt und Blitze dauernd das Wasser elekriesieren. Darin kann man eine Leiter hochklettern und dann an einen Computer bzw einen Schalter gehen um irgendwelche Pumpen auszuschalten und irgendein reservoir zu fluten. Nun das mit den Pumpen war kein Problem aber immer wenn ich in dieses Rohr hineintauche, sind beide Reservoirs leer! Was soll ich hier tun? Häng schon seit ner halben Stunde fest...

Bitte helft mir


----------



## Franktank (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: stecke fest, hilfe hilfe*



			
				Epic am 26.12.2004 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute...
> Ich komm bei dieser dämlichen Snuff Video Quest nich weiter.
> Ich hab also das Haus gefunden diesen Kerl im Keller gekilt und bin in die Sewers...jetz bin ich in nem Raum, in dem die elekrik spinnt und Blitze dauernd das Wasser elekriesieren. Darin kann man eine Leiter hochklettern und dann an einen Computer bzw einen Schalter gehen um irgendwelche Pumpen auszuschalten und irgendein reservoir zu fluten. Nun das mit den Pumpen war kein Problem aber immer wenn ich in dieses Rohr hineintauche, sind beide Reservoirs leer! Was soll ich hier tun? Häng schon seit ner halben Stunde fest...
> 
> Bitte helft mir



du musst den schalter umdrücken um die reservoirs zu fluten, wenn du schalter umgelegt hast musst sofort durch die röhre schwimmen der propeller braucht seine zeit um anzulaufen.


Ich habe jetzt drei poster von gary bekommen aber ich weiß nicht wo ich das nächste tape finden soll. ich soll dann poster von einem asia vampir bekommen.

ich habe heather laufen lassen, es gibt also keinen andren weg die körperpanzerung zu bekommen? und kann man eigent lich heather retten also bei mir als ich das erste mal durchgespielt habe ist sie gestorben könnten aber auch mein schuld gewesen sein.
I
Ich brauch das TAPE


----------



## Franktank (27. Dezember 2004)

*f*

ich habe das  Tape gefunden es ist in der kiste in der wohnung neben mercurios


----------



## DavidGanzleben (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: f*

Ich bin in Santa Monica und hab so ziemlich alle aufträge erledigt...
wie kann ich per taxi nach downtown fahren???

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Smukud (27. Dezember 2004)

*Tawni-Quest*

Habe die Hälfte der Posts in diesem Thread zwar bereits durchgesucht, aber leider keine Hilfe zu meinem Problem gefunden.

Ich bin gerade beim Tawni Quest, den ich von der Nosferatu-Frau erhalten habe. Ich soll ja in Tawnis Wohnung gehen, und dort drei Kameras montieren.

Tja, ich bin dort, kann auch 2 Kameras montieren, bei der Dritten aber funktioniert es nie. Es ist immer ein anderes "Aktionssymbol" sichtbar (und zwar statt einer Kamera ein Lichtschalter).

Es macht irgendwie keinen Unterschied, welche Reihenfolge ich hierbei beachte. Die letzte Kamera funktioniert nie...

Hoffe, dass ich hier Hilfe finden kann.
Thx!


----------



## chief-harkness (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: f*



			
				DavidGanzleben am 27.12.2004 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin in Santa Monica und hab so ziemlich alle aufträge erledigt...
> wie kann ich per taxi nach downtown fahren???
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus



Was heisst "so ziemlich alle"?

Das Taxi taucht erst auf, sobald man in der Hauptstoryline einen gewissen Punkt erreicht hat. Solange man dort noch nicht ist, hat man als Charakter im Spiel einfach noch nicht die "Erlaubnis" Santa Monica zu verlassen.


----------



## ork1234 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tawni-Quest*

Du bist dir sicher, dass du 3 Kameras hast? Denn wenn du beim Gespräch mit der Nossifrau nur 2 Plätze im Inventar frei gehabt hattest, liegt die dritte am Boden


----------



## ork1234 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: stecke fest, hilfe hilfe*

1.Ich habe das Game gestern durchgespielt, aber es sollte doch eigentlich 5 Kleidungen geben, die letzte die ich hatte konnte man beim Verkäufer in Chinatown kaufen.

2. Würd mich auch mal intressieren ob man Heater retten kann.

3. Ich spiel gerade als Frau, kann ich da von Gary auch die Poster bekommen   ???


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: stecke fest, hilfe hilfe*



			
				ork1234 am 27.12.2004 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Ich habe das Game gestern durchgespielt, aber es sollte doch eigentlich 5 Kleidungen geben, die letzte die ich hatte konnte man beim Verkäufer in Chinatown kaufen.
> 
> 2. Würd mich auch mal intressieren ob man Heater retten kann.
> 
> 3. Ich spiel gerade als Frau, kann ich da von Gary auch die Poster bekommen   ???



1: Bekommt man von Heather...
2: Im Krankenhaus ind Santa Monica. Direkt der erste Raum hinter der Rezeption. Links.
3: Sicher!


----------



## Zeitkind (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: stecke fest, hilfe hilfe*



			
				ork1234 am 27.12.2004 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Ich habe das Game gestern durchgespielt, aber es sollte doch eigentlich 5 Kleidungen geben, die letzte die ich hatte konnte man beim Verkäufer in Chinatown kaufen.



Die letzte Rüstung bekommste von der Heather nachdem du die Leopold Mission geschafft hast. 



> 2. Würd mich auch mal intressieren ob man Heater retten kann.



Afaik nö (leider)..



> 3. Ich spiel gerade als Frau, kann ich da von Gary auch die Poster bekommen   ???



Ja, geht


----------



## DavidGanzleben (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: stecke fest, hilfe hilfe*

komm nicht weiter.
bin in downtown und im auftrag von la croix mitm taxi zu so nem anwesen gefahren, da trifft man auch vor dem haus den etwa verwirrten anführer der "anarchisten". innen drin komm ich nicht mehr weiter, hab alle gegner besiegt, aber einige türen sind noch verschlossen.
kann mir jemand sagen was ich noch in dem hasu zu tun habe??


----------



## Guallamalla (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: stecke fest, hilfe hilfe*

Wo findet man den Muddy? *g*
Ich hab in Downtown herausgefunden dass er sich mit jemanden gegenüber einer Bar treffen will. Wo ist das? Konnte ihn nicht ausfindig machen!


----------



## Guallamalla (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: stecke fest, hilfe hilfe*



			
				DavidGanzleben am 27.12.2004 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> komm nicht weiter.
> bin in downtown und im auftrag von la croix mitm taxi zu so nem anwesen gefahren, da trifft man auch vor dem haus den etwa verwirrten anführer der "anarchisten". innen drin komm ich nicht mehr weiter, hab alle gegner besiegt, aber einige türen sind noch verschlossen.
> kann mir jemand sagen was ich noch in dem hasu zu tun habe??



Mit diesen Kerzen an der Wand experimentieren. Die drei am Anfang müssen leuchten und mit denen drei im ersten Stock muss du experimentieren, ich hatte so lange gedrückt bis das sich getan hatte. Dann rückt unten ein Bücherschrank zur Seite und was danach kommt ist wieder linearer.


----------



## Guallamalla (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: f*



			
				chief-harkness am 27.12.2004 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> DavidGanzleben am 27.12.2004 18:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, dass man das kann sobald man das Lagerhaus gesprengt hat!


----------



## RudiRatlos2 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: f*

Hallo, ich habe mir das Game gestern bestellt und habe folgende Frage:Gibt es ein spezielles (deutsches) Vampire Forum?Wenn ja, kann mir jemand den Link posten? Gruß Rudi
P.S. Sorry, daß ich mich hier so einfach eingelinkt habe, ich wollte keinen neuen Beitrag eröffnen.


----------



## ork1234 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: stecke fest, hilfe hilfe*



			
				Guallamalla am 27.12.2004 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo findet man den Muddy? *g*
> Ich hab in Downtown herausgefunden dass er sich mit jemanden gegenüber einer Bar treffen will. Wo ist das? Konnte ihn nicht ausfindig machen!



Es is das Lagerhaus gegenüber des Last Rounds gemeint (die Arnarchen-Bar)

@RudiRatlos: Das Planet-Bloodlines Forum is das einzige was ich kenn is aber eigenlich ganz gut:
http://planetbloodlines.gamevision-network.de/php/forum/


----------



## Smukud (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tawni-Quest*



			
				ork1234 am 27.12.2004 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist dir sicher, dass du 3 Kameras hast? Denn wenn du beim Gespräch mit der Nossifrau nur 2 Plätze im Inventar frei gehabt hattest, liegt die dritte am Boden



Jup das war der Fehler, danke!
Habe überall nach dem Problem gesucht, aber darauf wäre ich wohl nicht so schnell gekommen ....


----------



## RudiRatlos2 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tawni-Quest*

[Danke für den Link, Rudi


----------



## Stiller_Meister (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tawni-Quest*

Hi
ich habe gerade den Sabbat vernichtet und bin zu Nines Rodriguez gegangen. Nun habe ich zwei Fragen:

1. Der Timer läuft und Nines sagt irgendwas von wegen dass ich ins Gebäude gehen soll. Das ich vor dem Werwolf flüchten soll habe ich schon bemerkt...    Aber was soll ich machen? Einfach nur Überleben?

2. Kann ich nach dieser Mission noch Nebenquests erfüllen oder muss ich die vor der Mission machen?

gruß
Stiller-Meister


----------



## Stiller_Meister (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tawni-Quest*

Hmm, hab gerade ne tolle Site gefunden, wer Hilfe bei einzelnen Quests oder eine Komplettlösung braucht: http://planetbloodlines.gamevision-network.de/php/forum/thread.php?threadid=1214&sid=

Gruß
Stiller-Meister


----------



## ork1234 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tawni-Quest*

Ja man muss nur überleben, geht am besten dort, wo die 3 Bäume stehen, da der Werwolf danich durch kommt.

Nach der Quest kannst du dann keine Subquests mehr lösen.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tawni-Quest*



			
				ork1234 am 28.12.2004 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja man muss nur überleben, geht am besten dort, wo die 3 Bäume stehen, da der Werwolf danich durch kommt.
> 
> Nach der Quest kannst du dann keine Subquests mehr lösen.


jau danke!

P.S: Coole Sig.  

Hab auch eine von BG2 funzt aber leider nur selten...


----------



## ork1234 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tawni-Quest*

Ich zocke gerade als Tremer doch leider immer wenn ich dass Blutschild verwende, kann ich es nich mehr deaktivieren (F auch verschwindet es wenn es genügend Scahden genommenhat. 1. Schaut das nun dumm aus wenn man immer mit roter Hülle durch die gegend rennt, 2. Verursache ich einen Maskeradenbruch wenn mich jemand siet. Ich habe schon auf 1.2 gepatcht!


----------



## Guallamalla (29. Dezember 2004)

*Kanalratte*

Ich bin gerade in Hollywood in der Kanalisation um nach den Nosferapti (schreibt man das so?) zu suchen. Den Typ im Haus hab' ich schon kaputt gekloppt und bin jetzt in der Kanalisation in einem Raum mit diesen elektrischen Blitzen. Strom hab' ich schon abgeschaltet aber ich habe ein Problem mit den Pumpen. Diese Reservoirs müssen ja geflutet sein, anders kommt man da nicht hoch, aber ich kann die Pumpen nicht abstellen solange die noch geflutet sind, also komme ich erst gar nicht bis dahin. Habe schon jede Kombination versucht, nehme ich wenigstens an, aber entweder sind die Dinger nicht geflutet oder ich komme nicht bis dahin. Also müssen die Reservoirs geflutet und die Pumpen abgestellt sein, aber irgendwie haut das nicht hin!
Also, wie geht das?


----------



## ork1234 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kanalratte*



			
				Guallamalla am 29.12.2004 04:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gerade in Hollywood in der Kanalisation um nach den Nosferapti (schreibt man das so?) zu suchen. Den Typ im Haus hab' ich schon kaputt gekloppt und bin jetzt in der Kanalisation in einem Raum mit diesen elektrischen Blitzen. Strom hab' ich schon abgeschaltet aber ich habe ein Problem mit den Pumpen. Diese Reservoirs müssen ja geflutet sein, anders kommt man da nicht hoch, aber ich kann die Pumpen nicht abstellen solange die noch geflutet sind, also komme ich erst gar nicht bis dahin. Habe schon jede Kombination versucht, nehme ich wenigstens an, aber entweder sind die Dinger nicht geflutet oder ich komme nicht bis dahin. Also müssen die Reservoirs geflutet und die Pumpen abgestellt sein, aber irgendwie haut das nicht hin!
> Also, wie geht das?



Nee also Nosferapti schreibt man sicher nicht (Nosferati  ).
Die Frage war auf seite 58 schon: aber weil man ja nicht so ist post ich dir die Antwort  :



> du musst den schalter umdrücken um die reservoirs zu fluten, wenn du schalter umgelegt hast musst sofort durch die röhre schwimmen der propeller braucht seine zeit um anzulaufen.


----------



## pc-lord159 (30. Dezember 2004)

*Tung im Ölfass*

hi, 
ich weiß nicht ob es das hier schon mal gab, denn ich hab mir nicht die 30 seiten durchgelesen   

und zwar soll sich Tung ja in einem Ölfass in der Nähe des Asylums in St. Monica befinden (ich spiele als Ventrue, kA ob das hierbei relevant ist) , aber wo ist dieses Ölfass??? ich finde es einfach nicht   

MfG pc-lord159


----------



## Psychodad (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tung im Ölfass*



			
				pc-lord159 am 30.12.2004 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ich weiß nicht ob es das hier schon mal gab, denn ich hab mir nicht die 30 seiten durchgelesen
> 
> und zwar soll sich Tung ja in einem Ölfass in der Nähe des Asylums in St. Monica befinden (ich spiele als Ventrue, kA ob das hierbei relevant ist) , aber wo ist dieses Ölfass??? ich finde es einfach nicht
> ...



Er is in sonem großen Silo, neben Kilpatricks in sonem umzäunten Gebiet. Wenn du aus dem Asylum rauskommst einfach die Strasse geradeaus entlanglaufen bis du an so ein Maschendrahtzauntor kommst dadurch und dann solltest du schon ein Loch in dem Silo sehen wo du reinkannst.


----------



## pc-lord159 (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tung im Ölfass*

Ahh, danke, ich hab ihn gefunden.    
MfG pc-lord159


----------



## Guallamalla (30. Dezember 2004)

*Lu Fang vs. Jin Wen Jang*

Was habt ihr bei dem Quest der beiden alten Knacker gemacht? Ich bin solange hin und her gelaufen, bis mir 80% versprochen wurden und habe dann Jin, also der auf der Strasse, umgeknüppelt.
Im Endeffekt habe ich 1 auf die Menschlichkeit verloren und 1000$ bekommen. Was gibt es noch für Möglichkeiten? Kann man eventuell Erfahrungespunkte rausschlagen?


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lu Fang vs. Jin Wen Jang*



			
				Guallamalla am 30.12.2004 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr bei dem Quest der beiden alten Knacker gemacht? Ich bin solange hin und her gelaufen, bis mir 80% versprochen wurden und habe dann Jin, also der auf der Strasse, umgeknüppelt.
> Im Endeffekt habe ich 1 auf die Menschlichkeit verloren und 1000$ bekommen. Was gibt es noch für Möglichkeiten? Kann man eventuell Erfahrungespunkte rausschlagen?



Ich konnte die direkt überreden wieder Freunde zu werden und habe dafür 6 Erfahrungspunkte aber natürlich kein Geld bekommen. Keine Garantie dafür aber bin mir ziemlich sicher. Je höher dein Überreden Skill desto eher kannst du die überreden. Mit Überreden 6 konnte ich die erst bei 40% überreden mit Überreden 8 konnte ich das direkt machen.


----------



## Guallamalla (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lu Fang vs. Jin Wen Jang*



			
				FlyingHeadbutt am 30.12.2004 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Guallamalla am 30.12.2004 20:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun, ja, ich spiele als Brujah, meine einzige Art zu Überreden sind meine Fäuste aber ich werd nochmal versuchen. Ich ziehe Erfahrungspunkte immer vor!


----------



## ork1234 (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lu Fang vs. Jin Wen Jang*

Du musst dem auf der Strasse nur sagen wie dumm sie beide sin => kein Geld, 6 EP!


----------



## Thodin_33 (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tawni-Quest*



			
				ork1234 am 28.12.2004 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja man muss nur überleben, geht am besten dort, wo die 3 Bäume stehen, da der Werwolf danich durch kommt.
> 
> Nach der Quest kannst du dann keine Subquests mehr lösen.



Wenn man den Werwolf killt gibt das aber ziemlich viele Lernpunkte (ka mehr wie viele). Einfach nur warten würde ich daher nicht empfehlen. Ich würde das Vieh lieber aus dem Weg räumen....


----------



## ork1234 (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tawni-Quest*

Wie kann man den killen     ???


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tawni-Quest*



			
				Thodin_33 am 31.12.2004 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ork1234 am 28.12.2004 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also das würde ich jetzt auch gerne gesteckt bekommen!


----------



## Zeitkind (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tawni-Quest*



			
				FlyingHeadbutt am 31.12.2004 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Thodin_33 am 31.12.2004 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Den Wolf kann man killen indem man zuerst durch das Haus geht und auf der anderen Seite wieder raus. Da ist dann so ne kleine Hütte, an der man den Strom des Planetariums anmacht. Danach in den Raum mit der Kuppel gehen und eben diese über den Schalter oben öffnen. Dann muss man nur noch schaun das der Wolf versucht von draussen rein zu kommen und dann halt schnell die Kuppel wieder schließen.  Wenns funktioniert hat wird der Wolf eingequetscht. 
Soweit ich weiß gibt das 6 XP, was mit den 6 vom generellen Überleben im Park 12 macht ..


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tawni-Quest*



			
				Zeitkind am 31.12.2004 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> FlyingHeadbutt am 31.12.2004 17:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo Klasse, habe ich mir gedacht und das auch versucht... Dicker Bug: Der Wolf ist rausgerutscht und war danach zu blöd mich wieder zu finden bis ich zur Seilbahn gegangen bin. War natürlich zu früh dran wie immer und wurde gekillt. XD


----------



## Kampfiltis (1. Januar 2005)

*Hollywood (Bau)*

Befinde mich momentan nach Haunted Hill in dem Bau (Kanalisation) und komme nicht weiter. In dem Raum gibt es einen Schalter um zwei Behälter mit wasser zu füllen, einen PC um die Pumpen ein/aus zu schalten und einen Schalter für die Elektrizität (hoffentlich weis jetzt jemand wo ich bin). Irgendwie bekomme ich es nicht auf die Reihe die Behälter geflutet zu lassen und die Pumpe auszuschalten, so dass ich zu den Behältern kann. Kann mir jemand sagen in welcher Reihenfolge ich vorgehen muss?


----------



## ork1234 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hollywood (Bau)*



			
				Kampfiltis am 01.01.2005 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Befinde mich momentan nach Haunted Hill in dem Bau (Kanalisation) und komme nicht weiter. In dem Raum gibt es einen Schalter um zwei Behälter mit wasser zu füllen, einen PC um die Pumpen ein/aus zu schalten und einen Schalter für die Elektrizität (hoffentlich weis jetzt jemand wo ich bin). Irgendwie bekomme ich es nicht auf die Reihe die Behälter geflutet zu lassen und die Pumpe auszuschalten, so dass ich zu den Behältern kann. Kann mir jemand sagen in welcher Reihenfolge ich vorgehen muss?



Die ANtwort gabs hier schon einige male:


> du musst den schalter umdrücken um die reservoirs zu fluten, wenn du schalter umgelegt hast musst sofort durch die röhre schwimmen der propeller braucht seine zeit um anzulaufen.


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hollywood (Bau)*

Irgendwie Hängen die Leute immer an den gleichen Stellen. Rotierende Teile und Reservoirs. Was gibt es noch für Stellen? Dann kann mal jemand die häufigsten Probleme zusammenstellen. Oder kam schon wer auf die Idee?


----------



## ork1234 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hollywood (Bau)*

!





			
				FlyingHeadbutt am 01.01.2005 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie Hängen die Leute immer an den gleichen Stellen. Rotierende Teile und Reservoirs. Was gibt es noch für Stellen? Dann kann mal jemand die häufigsten Probleme zusammenstellen. Oder kam schon wer auf die Idee?



Ich kann dir nich ganz volgen was du meinst


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hollywood (Bau)*



			
				ork1234 am 01.01.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja... Ist doch ganz einfach. Es kommen immer wieder die gleichen Fragen. Wie komme ich an den rotierenden Messer im Fu Syndicate Gebäude vorbei? Wie mache ich das mit dem Reservoir? Tja das wird dann quasi ein FAQ. Das sind halt die Stellen die mir auf anhieb einfallen, Kennt wer noch mehr?


----------



## ork1234 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hollywood (Bau)*

Nach der Quest mit dem Werwolfblut wurde schon öfters gefragt.


----------



## XeCuToR (3. Januar 2005)

*Leopoldgesellschaft, Video für Garry*

Hi ich hab jetz die ersten zehn Seiten durch aber die Frage kam noch nich also...
Wie komme ich ZUR Leopoldgesellschafft?
im questbuch steht nur, dass ich sie irgendwo finden soll und Becket hatte mal sowas vom Strand geredet. Dort ist aber nichts zu finden und sonst wieß ich auch nicht wo ich suchen soll. mit dem taxi kann ich ja auch ncht hinfahren.
Bitte helft mir!!

edit: und kann mir bitte jemand genau beschreiben wo sich das erste video im Kino befindet, dass ich Garry geben soll? ich find es einfach nicht, vllt stell ich mich auch zu blöd an.


----------



## ork1234 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Leopoldgesellschaft, Video für Garry*



			
				XeCuToR am 03.01.2005 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich hab jetz die ersten zehn Seiten durch aber die Frage kam noch nich also...
> Wie komme ich ZUR Leopoldgesellschafft?
> im questbuch steht nur, dass ich sie irgendwo finden soll und Becket hatte mal sowas vom Strand geredet. Dort ist aber nichts zu finden und sonst wieß ich auch nicht wo ich suchen soll. mit dem taxi kann ich ja auch ncht hinfahren.
> Bitte helft mir!!
> ...



1. Doch es ist auf der Taxikarte (sollte es zumindest sein, sonst ists Bug) nur ganz links auf der Karte, dass man es leicht übersieht.

2. Das Video is ganz hinten auf der Bühne, du musst zuerst durch die Tür dehne  und dann ligt es, bei einer der rechten Boxen.


----------



## Patriot (5. Januar 2005)

Ich muss entschuldigen, falls es das selbe Problem schon mal gegeben hat, ich hab mir nicht angetan all die beiträge zu lesen.

Ich bin auf der Elizabeth Dane, hab mit dem ersten Polizisten gesprochen, der hat mir das Passwort für einen PC gegeben und den 2. Polizisten abgelenkt.

Ich also weiter, hab im Raum unterhalb von dem Raum mit dem PC den Zettel vom Tisch genommen und weiß aber nicht wie ich zum Sarkophag komme. Muss ich durch den Hof an all den Polizisten vorbei??
Und was bezwecken die Optionen im PC: Nebelhorn und Maschinen starten. Und ich habe bisher nur ein Passwort, eben 



Spoiler



Lighthouse


vom ersten Polizisten. Allerdings gibt es auch noch ein 2., brauch ich das?

lg


----------



## Kesselflicker (5. Januar 2005)

hi, ich hab jetztt schon zig seiten gelesen, aber nicht wirklich was gefunden, wie ich die quest im grusel haus abschließe. 
das amulett habe ich, aber wie kann ich der geisterfamilie helfen?

ich bedank mich schon mal im voraus.


----------



## ork1234 (5. Januar 2005)

@Patriot Ja du musst an den ganzen Bullen am Hof vorbei schleichen (schleichen, sonst bekommst du den Schlüssel vom Prinzen für dein Arpartment nicht, soviel ich weis), die andren beiden Passwörter brauchst du nicht, du musst nur im Verzeichnis mit Lighous aus Passwort alle Türen öffnen, und in einem Raum den Frachtbrief holen.

@Kesselficker der Familie kannste nicht helfen, dass macht dann Theres (oder auch nicht   ), du musst nur dann, sobald das Haus brennt  durch ein Fenster (oder durch eine fehlende Wand, weis nicht mehr so genau   flüchten (Ich würd mir aber vorher noch in einem Hotelzimmer in einem Nachtschrank den Gegenstan Verteidigung +1 holen).


----------



## FlyingHeadbutt (6. Januar 2005)

ork1234 am 05.01.2005 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> @Patriot Ja du musst an den ganzen Bullen am Hof vorbei schleichen (schleichen, sonst bekommst du den Schlüssel vom Prinzen für dein Arpartment nicht, soviel ich weis), die andren beiden Passwörter brauchst du nicht, du musst nur im Verzeichnis mit Lighous aus Passwort alle Türen öffnen, und in einem Raum den Frachtbrief holen.
> 
> @Kesselficker der Familie kannste nicht helfen, dass macht dann Theres (oder auch nicht   ), du musst nur dann, sobald das Haus brennt  durch ein Fenster (oder durch eine fehlende Wand, weis nicht mehr so genau   flüchten (Ich würd mir aber vorher noch in einem Hotelzimmer in einem Nachtschrank den Gegenstan Verteidigung +1 holen).



Man kann auch einfach die Kameras einschalten und dann am Bildschirm direkt daneben durchswitchen und dann zählt das genauso viel wie vorbeischleichen man spart sich aber ne Menge Arbeit. Habe das immer gemacht und immer das Apartment bekommen.


----------



## Benihana (9. Januar 2005)

also ich bin auf der suche nach den nossis in hollywood, in der kanalisation...
bin da schon relativ weit, schon nach den pumpen ... bin irgendwo in einem arena-artigem kreis rausgekommen, habe mich dort auch schon umgesehn, in den gängen, habe einen weiteren runden raum gefunden mit einem komischen plattform mit gerüst,  in der mitte... nebendran ist ein computerpult, aber kanns nicht bedienen da fehlt ein schlüssel oder ne karte oder sowas, aber wo find ich die, und was muss ich da überhaupt tun ?


----------



## March20 (9. Januar 2005)

da gibts irgenwo ne stelle in den gängen wo ein nossi von 2 fleischghoulen angegriffen wird.

dort findest du die karte für den PC


----------



## dakini (9. Januar 2005)

*E und Lili*

Hi,
habe Lili befreit und ihr gesagt, sie soll zu E gehen. Im Missionbook steht,  ich solle mit E. reden. Er fragt mich aber nur, ob ich es schon erledigt hätte.  Was nu? Von ihm steht keine quest im Tagebuch, und eine andere Gesprächsoption habe ich nicht.


----------



## stygium (9. Januar 2005)

*Haven*

ehm...hab da mal ne frage...ich spiele als Nosferatu, hab fast alle Hauptquests und Nebenquests erfüllt, doch jetzt frag ich mich wo ist meine Appartment? In Santa Monica hab ich keinen Laptop mehr aber ich wollte mal nach einer Email schauen  wo befindet sich mein LAptop jetzt???? Als ich aus dem FU-Syndikat rausging erwähnte Gary etwas von einem neuen Appartment in Downtown L.A...aber wo ist das da ?? Bitte helft ))


----------



## Xychopath (9. Januar 2005)

FlyingHeadbutt am 06.01.2005 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ork1234 am 05.01.2005 20:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was denn für ein Apartement? Ich hab keinen gekillt (hatte hohen schleich-skill)und kein Apartement bekommen. Vielleicht liegts dran, dass ich Gangrel bin? Bekommt man das nur, wenn man einem bestimmten Clan angehört?

Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage: Wo bekomme ich das "Tap Hotel" Video für Gary her? Ich hätte schon ganz gerne das Poster   

Ach ja und ich bin grad bei der Stelle mit dem Werwolf: Da wurde auch schon ne menge zu geschrieben, ich weiß, aber ich hab kein bock 63 seiten durchzulesen. Also: wie überleb ich die Zeit am besten?


----------



## ork1234 (9. Januar 2005)

Xychopath am 09.01.2005 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> FlyingHeadbutt am 06.01.2005 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aus Nossi bekommt man kein Arpartmen (ich glaube man bekommt ne Wohnung von Gary, hab aber nie aus Nossi gezockt); aus Grangel aber sehr wohl. Wenn du keinen auf der Dane getötet hast, dann weiss ich nicht woran es liegt, dass du keins bekommen hast.

Das Video für und von Gary liegt im alten Chinesentheater in Holywood, ganz hinten auf der Bühne bei einer der rechtern Boxen.

Und zum Werwolf: 





> Den Wolf kann man killen indem man zuerst durch das Haus geht und auf der anderen Seite wieder raus. Da ist dann so ne kleine Hütte, an der man den Strom des Planetariums anmacht. Danach in den Raum mit der Kuppel gehen und eben diese über den Schalter oben öffnen. Dann muss man nur noch schaun das der Wolf versucht von draussen rein zu kommen und dann halt schnell die Kuppel wieder schließen. Wenns funktioniert hat wird der Wolf eingequetscht.
> Soweit ich weiß gibt das 6 XP, was mit den 6 vom generellen Überleben im Park 12 macht ..


----------



## stygium (9. Januar 2005)

ah, habs gefunden...es ist ein raum in der kanalisation...da findet man ja immer diese türen die abgeschlossen sind...und in downtown ist das dann das neue appartment


----------



## Xychopath (9. Januar 2005)

Hm... ich hab nicht die Kameras benutzt, sondern bin bis zum Sarkophag geschlichen, mich hat kein Polizist direkt gesehn, aber ein paar ham gefragt:
"who's there?" Naja... beim nächsten durchzocken!!!


----------



## Kesselflicker (9. Januar 2005)

hi, hat jemand die nebenquest  auf dem friedhof, mit den zombie's, die, die tore zerstören gemacht? am ende kommen immer derartig viele  und man hat keine chance an beiden toren  gleichzeitig zu sein.  wie habt ihr das problem gelöst??


----------



## ork1234 (10. Januar 2005)

Kesselflicker am 09.01.2005 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> hi, hat jemand die nebenquest  auf dem friedhof, mit den zombie's, die, die tore zerstören gemacht? am ende kommen immer derartig viele  und man hat keine chance an beiden toren  gleichzeitig zu sein.  wie habt ihr das problem gelöst??



Aus Grangel mit hohem Nahkampf Skill wars kein Problem! Einfach einen mit Flehdermäuse, einen mit Geisterwolf, und den Rest im Nahkampf.

Aus Tremer hatte ich ein deutlcih Grössere Problem, da muss man halt immer die Typen amTor umbrigen und dann sofort zum andren laufen.


----------



## Kesselflicker (10. Januar 2005)

ork1234 am 10.01.2005 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Kesselflicker am 09.01.2005 23:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hm, ich bin leider nen malki und das macht es glaub ich nicht  einfacher. naja, das muß ich halt nochmal die gute alte feuerwehraxt rausholen...


----------



## Kesselflicker (12. Januar 2005)

hi, 
weiß jemand wo ich das video für gary herbekomme "tap hotel"?

und welche ist die giovanni-villa mit dem buch für pisha?


----------



## March20 (12. Januar 2005)

Kesselflicker am 12.01.2005 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> weiß jemand wo ich das video für gary herbekomme "tap hotel"?
> 
> und welche ist die giovanni-villa mit dem buch für pisha?




das findest du im China-Theater (Gargyle-Quest) wenn du Sinneswahrnehmung von 2 oder 3 hast.

liegt auf der bühne rum


----------



## csad2775 (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Giovanni Anwesen*



			
				El_Cativo am 05.12.2004 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Drachenschwanz am 05.12.2004 07:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab den nicht ganz netten weg gewählt, und hab alles und jeden gekillt der im oder um das anwesen war....nun ist ende...ich hab die marmortüren schon entdeckt, und bin durchgelatscht aber komm nicht  weiter...weiss einer wo es weiter geht???(türen sind ja bekanntlich zu.....)


----------



## ork1234 (12. Januar 2005)

March20 am 12.01.2005 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Kesselflicker am 12.01.2005 10:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sinneswahrnehmung hilft dir nur, dass du es besser siehst.

In der Villa der Giovanni führt dich sowie so ein Auftrag hin 



Spoiler



das Buch befindet sich aber nicht in der Bibliothek, sondern im Raum mit der Trage die du runter springen musst.


----------



## ork1234 (13. Januar 2005)

ork1234 am 12.01.2005 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> March20 am 12.01.2005 11:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, ein Kumpel von mir hat ein Problem. Also immer wenn er Heather ansprechen möchte, meint sie  nur, dass sie einen Arzt brauche. Er kommt nich ma ins echte Dialog menü wo man die Antwort möglich keiten wie [sie mit deinem Blut fütter]. Er is Vetur und hat noch nicht ma die Quest mit dem Lagerhaus gemacht.


----------



## DasKleineViech (14. Januar 2005)

Vampire2 finde ich das einfachste ROllenspiel dass es gibt (jedenfalls von den Rätseln her), bei anderen habe ich oft Probleme, aber hier macht sogar mir das rätslen Spass ^^ Allerdings habe ich doch noch drei Fragen, die hoffentlich noch nicht so gestellt wurden:

1. Karneval des Todes: Wie muss ich vorgehen, nahcdem ich die aufgehängte Leiche am Pier gesehen habe? Einen Schlüssel finde ich da nicht.

2. Auf dem Autofriedhof von Santa Monica (mittels NoCLip-Cheat mal nachgeschaut, was da so ist ^^), habe ich den 



Spoiler



Werwolf-


Typen gesehen, der rennt immer weg und wirft mir brennende Autos an den Kopf! Als ich ihn endlich eingeholt habe, hat er einen Satz aus einem Anrufbeantworter 



Spoiler



(der mit den Schuldner-Quest, den ich übrigens immer noch nicht lösen konnte, weil ich den Treffpunkt nicht finde; kann mir jemand helfen?)


 und meine einzige Antwort die ich geben kann lautet: "I have no valid answer", dann bin ich wieder vorm Autofriedhof. Gehört der Typ zu ner Quest?

3. Der Schuldner Quest: 



Spoiler



Ich habe schon die Wohnung der angeblichen Freudin durchsucht und das Versteck in den Skyline Apps., was muss ich jetzt tun?


----------



## chief-harkness (14. Januar 2005)

DasKleineViech am 14.01.2005 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Vampire2 finde ich das einfachste ROllenspiel dass es gibt (jedenfalls von den Rätseln her), bei anderen habe ich oft Probleme, aber hier macht sogar mir das rätslen Spass ^^ Allerdings habe ich doch noch drei Fragen, die hoffentlich noch nicht so gestellt wurden:
> 
> 1. Karneval des Todes: Wie muss ich vorgehen, nahcdem ich die aufgehängte Leiche am Pier gesehen habe? Einen Schlüssel finde ich da nicht.
> 
> ...




zu 1: keine Sorge, diese Sache wird sich weiterentwickeln - mach dir da einfach mal keine Sorgen. 

zu 2:Ja, der gehört zu einem Quest. du wirst einfach später noch mal wieder kommen müssen.

zu 3: Naja, wenn du das Appartment in Downtown schon durchsucht hast, dann solltest du ja auch schon einen weiteren Hinweis bekommen haben, wo die Suche weitergeht. Oder nicht?!  
Stichwort: Treffpunkt


----------



## TekOne (14. Januar 2005)

ich hab mit dem Lily-Quest etwas zu lange gewartet (fast fertig), nun bin ich 



Spoiler



in der Blutbank, aber Lily ist nicht in dem Raum hinter der Kühlkammer...2 Zahnarztstühle voller Blut, aber sonst leer.


 Ist das ein Bug oder kann man da zu spät kommen?


----------



## DasKleineViech (14. Januar 2005)

Nuja, ich glaube da kann man wirklich zu spär kommen, wahrscheinlich ist sie am Blutmangel gestorben.

Aber die Sache mit dem Mord habe ich beim ersten durchspielen angefangen, und da ist nix mehr passiert.

Zum Treffpunkt: Genau den finde ich nicht, ich habe mal gedacht das wäre irgendwo in der Nähe von Betram Tung, aber da ist nichts (interessantes) mehr.


----------



## chief-harkness (14. Januar 2005)

DasKleineViech am 14.01.2005 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Sache mit dem Mord habe ich beim ersten durchspielen angefangen, und da ist nix mehr passiert.
> 
> Zum Treffpunkt: Genau den finde ich nicht, ich habe mal gedacht das wäre irgendwo in der Nähe von Betram Tung, aber da ist nichts (interessantes) mehr.




Dann will ich mal etwas mehr Hinweise geben:

Die 2 quests die du angesprochen hast, sind nämlich miteinander verknüpft - d.h. wenn du weiter dem Gesuchten hinterher jagdst, dann verbindet sich dieser Quest automatisch mit dem Mord am Pier. Der gesuchte Treffpunkt ist dieser angesprochene Punkt. 

Und wo kannst du den finden?! Der Hinweis, den du schon haben solltest, ist der, dass sich die Typen in der Nähe (nicht "IN") einer Bar treffen wollen. So viele Bars gibt es in dem Spiel ja nicht. Und ich meine hier "Bar" (nicht Club, Diner, Restaurant, oder ähnliches).  
Versuchs mal in Downtown. Es sollte nicht so lange dauern, den treffpunkt zu finden (es hat auch niemand behauptet, dass der Treffpunkt draussen ist).

Hoffe, dass hilft weiter ohne allzuviel zu verraten.


----------



## Benihana (14. Januar 2005)

1.mein   gangrel kriegt nix zu trinken.
wenn ich die ghulin anspreche kommt nur die option, sie solle sich umziehn, oder er müsse jetzt gehn, aber warum kriegt er kein blut mehr?

2. war vor kurzem, bei den nossisunterkünften in hollywood, ebenfalls mit dem   gangrel  ... der weibliche nossi, die das poster anstarrt, hab sie noch nie zuvor getroffen, aber hab anscheinend ein auftrag, eine person zu killn, nicht erfüllt... ? 
hab ich den auftrag irgendwo verpasst, hab sie noch nie zuvor gesehn, und wäre ganz hilfreich wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## TheAS (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo !
hätt da ma ne Frage. Keine Ahnung obs die schon mal gab, aber man
blickt ja hier eh nicht mehr so ganz durch!   
Und zwar bin ich in dem fu syndicate Gebäude, aber bei dem Raum mit den
sich drehenden Messern gehen die Untersuchungen nich weiter.
*Was muss ich machen??*
von Stundenlang warten bis Scheibe einschießen  bringt alles nichts  
würd mich über 'ne Antwort freuen 
grz. as


----------



## TheAS (16. Januar 2005)

Iss hier no jmd??


----------



## March20 (17. Januar 2005)

TheAS am 16.01.2005 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> hätt da ma ne Frage. Keine Ahnung obs die schon mal gab, aber man
> blickt ja hier eh nicht mehr so ganz durch!
> Und zwar bin ich in dem fu syndicate Gebäude, aber bei dem Raum mit den
> ...




steht schon des öfteren hier beschriebe,aber kein problem.

also:

an der wand sind hinter gittern 3 schaltkästen.einfach draufschießen und die sache ist erledigt


----------



## TheAS (17. Januar 2005)

Ok.
Danke schön.
war mir halt echt nicht sicher, zumal sich das erste mal als ich an die Stelle
kam noch nich ma die Messer gedreht hatten(bug?)
Das hat mich Verunsichert


----------



## kingston (17. Januar 2005)

Auch mal ne Frage. Wenn sie schon mal da war , nicht hauen. 
Bin jetzt schon bis nach Hollywood vorgedrungen, hab aber immer noch die selben Klamotten an. Gibt es da irgendwo Kleidung zu kaufen oder wird die mir in Quests gegeben? 

Ach ja, ich bin am Frachter nicht unbemerkt vorbeigekommen und habe von La Croix keinen Schlüssel für mein Appartement bekommen. Kriegt man den noch oder hab ich somit keinen Weg mehr in mein App zu kommen?

mfg


----------



## Benihana (17. Januar 2005)

Benihana am 14.01.2005 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.mein   gangrel kriegt nix zu trinken.
> wenn ich die ghulin anspreche kommt nur die option, sie solle sich umziehn, oder er müsse jetzt gehn, aber warum kriegt er kein blut mehr?
> 
> 2. war vor kurzem, bei den nossisunterkünften in hollywood, ebenfalls mit dem   gangrel  ... der weibliche nossi, die das poster anstarrt, hab sie noch nie zuvor getroffen, aber hab anscheinend ein auftrag, eine person zu killn, nicht erfüllt... ?
> hab ich den auftrag irgendwo verpasst, hab sie noch nie zuvor gesehn, und wäre ganz hilfreich wenn mir jemand helfen könnte



könntet ihr bitte bitte bitte auf meine fragen antworten   
 habe sie nochmal kopiert da es ...entweder übersehn oder ignoriert wurde...


----------



## chief-harkness (18. Januar 2005)

kingston am 17.01.2005 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mal ne Frage. Wenn sie schon mal da war , nicht hauen.
> Bin jetzt schon bis nach Hollywood vorgedrungen, hab aber immer noch die selben Klamotten an. Gibt es da irgendwo Kleidung zu kaufen oder wird die mir in Quests gegeben?
> 
> Ach ja, ich bin am Frachter nicht unbemerkt vorbeigekommen und habe von La Croix keinen Schlüssel für mein Appartement bekommen. Kriegt man den noch oder hab ich somit keinen Weg mehr in mein App zu kommen?
> ...




Jedes Stadtgebiet hat einen "Waffenhändler" - Dort bekommt man normalerweise immer ein jeweils stärkeres Paar Kleidung.


----------



## Wura (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Ich hab schon des öftern von nem Flammenwerfer gelesen.
Wo solls den geben ??? Oder bekommen den nur eine bestimmte Vampirgruppe.


----------



## March20 (18. Januar 2005)

der kommt erst später mal im game vor.wo genau weiß ich auch nicht.aber ich hatte mal einen.
nur happerts da an der munition


----------



## chief-harkness (18. Januar 2005)

March20 am 18.01.2005 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> der kommt erst später mal im game vor.wo genau weiß ich auch nicht.aber ich hatte mal einen.
> nur happerts da an der munition



hehe - aus gutem Grund.   

Der Flammenwerfer ist mit Abstand die beste Waffe im Spiel. Radiert im sekundentakt Gegner aus. Ich habe ihn  mir aber immer für Bossgegner aufgespart - da waren die dann kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Xychopath (18. Januar 2005)

March20 am 18.01.2005 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> nur happerts da an der munition



kann man doch nachkaufen, oder?
Gut, 135$ sind kein wirkliches Schnäppchen... 
aber das ding ist ja auch ziemlich geil...


----------



## March20 (18. Januar 2005)

Xychopath am 18.01.2005 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> March20 am 18.01.2005 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stimmt schon.aber mehr als zwei kanister kann man AFAIK nicht tragen.und die hat man nicht lang


----------



## Party4Life (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich hoff erstmal, dass meine Fragen nicht schon vorher beantwortet wurde, aber ich will jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchlesen.
Also, zu meine Fragen:

-hab von Gary ne E-Mail bekommen, dass ich ihm ein Video mit Theresa Voerman besorgen soll und dann ein Poster von ihr bekomme.
Wo finde ich das Video?
Der Videohändler in Hollywood hats nicht.

-Hab für Mitnick das Nosferatu - Netzwerk in Gang gebracht.
Bei "Metal Head Industries" hab ich eine CD bekommen.
Wo kann ich die abspielen?

-Bei der Quest "Vorbildlicher Bürger" muss man die Webcams in Tawnis Zimmer installieren.
Hab ich gemacht und wurde auch nicht entdeckt (es kam zumindest keine Meldung), aber wenn ich dann zu Imalia gehe, sagt sie mir, dass ich mich nicht hätte erwischen lassen sollen und die Quest ist gescheitert.
In meinem Log stand aber, dass die Mission erfolgreich war.
Ist das ein Bug?

Ciao Party


----------



## March20 (19. Januar 2005)

Party4Life am 18.01.2005 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoff erstmal, dass meine Fragen nicht schon vorher beantwortet wurde, aber ich will jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchlesen.
> Also, zu meine Fragen:
> ...




zu 1) da brauchst die gargylen-quest von dem Chef in Hollywood (der mit dem Horrorvideo).denn in diesem theater ist dann auch das tape auf der bühne

zu 2)keine ahnung

zu 3)du mußt die ganz zeit schleichen (und ich meine DIE GANZE).die olle hat da ne leichte macke.aber bei mir gings dann sogar ohne ohne verdunkeln oder solche späße


----------



## Party4Life (20. Januar 2005)

March20 am 19.01.2005 07:02 schrieb:
			
		

> zu 1) da brauchst die gargylen-quest von dem Chef in Hollywood (der mit dem Horrorvideo).denn in diesem theater ist dann auch das tape auf der bühne



Wo genau finde ich das Video?

Andere Frage:

wie kommt man ohne Gewalt in das Giovanni-Anwesen? Bin Toreador.

Gruß Party


----------



## TheAS (20. Januar 2005)

Party4Life am 20.01.2005 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> March20 am 19.01.2005 07:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Bin auch Toreador.
welchen Persuasion skill hast du denn?
also ich hab mit Persuasion auf 8 den Mann mit der betrunkenen Frau
dazu überedet sie nach Hause zu bringen, so kommst du dann an ne Einladung.
's müßte aber auch einfach über die richtigen normalen Gesprächsoptionen
gehen.
kann dir nur sagen wie ich's gemacht hab.


----------



## DavidGanzleben (22. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Bin in Hollywood, war grade im vesuvius und muss im auftrag der besitzerin eine Striperin (die mit dem katana ) im strip club sin bin killen.

jedoch kann ich nur mit der stripperin allein sein, wenn die beiden typen aus den kabinen verschwinden.

dort unten is auch ein computer mit dem ich 2 der 3 kabinen verriegeln kann. ein mann geht dann auch, aber es ist noch ein weiterer in einer kabine.

wie bekomm ich den da raus????
(wenn ich ihn einfach kille, krieg ich weniger erfahrungspunkte)


----------



## DavidGanzleben (23. Januar 2005)

kann mir keiner helfen??? :/


----------



## Stiller_Meister (23. Januar 2005)

DavidGanzleben am 23.01.2005 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir keiner helfen??? :/


Sorry, kann dir leider nicht helfen, habe ihn auch gekillt.......


----------



## TheAS (23. Januar 2005)

Stiller_Meister am 23.01.2005 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> DavidGanzleben am 23.01.2005 10:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weiß auch nich mehr wie ich's angestellt hab.
ich glaub der Typ ging irgendwann von alleine aufs Klo.
vielleicht aber auch nicht


----------



## compidaddler (23. Januar 2005)

DavidGanzleben am 22.01.2005 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Bin in Hollywood, war grade im vesuvius und muss im auftrag der besitzerin eine Striperin (die mit dem katana ) im strip club sin bin killen.
> 
> ...


also der eine holt sich immer was zu trinken , da gehst du zum automat und knackst den , dann kann der sich nix  mehr holen und haut ab. Den andren kriegste mit dem verschließen der Klappe weg.


----------



## DavidGanzleben (23. Januar 2005)

den automat kann ich nicht knacken, schaffs nicht :/
auch nicht mit 'bluterhöhung'
egal, dann muss er wohl sterben


----------



## ork1234 (23. Januar 2005)

DavidGanzleben am 23.01.2005 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> den automat kann ich nicht knacken, schaffs nicht :/
> auch nicht mit 'bluterhöhung'
> egal, dann muss er wohl sterben



Nee ich galub VV is es liber wenn jemand zusieht, als dass ein Zivilist draufgeht!


----------



## TheAS (23. Januar 2005)

ork1234 am 23.01.2005 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> DavidGanzleben am 23.01.2005 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo!
wenn jmd zusieht ist sie zwar sauer, aber sie verzeiht dir, wenn alle noch leben.


Spoiler



auch wenn es natürlich sehr Reizvoll ist die Jungs zu Schnetzeln


----------



## DavidGanzleben (23. Januar 2005)

Die Stripperinnen gehen aber erst aus dem Raum(bzw. machen die zugeschlossene Tür auf) wenn keine Leute da unten mehr zuschaun...


----------



## TheAS (23. Januar 2005)

DavidGanzleben am 23.01.2005 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Stripperinnen gehen aber erst aus dem Raum(bzw. machen die zugeschlossene Tür auf) wenn keine Leute da unten mehr zuschaun...


egal !
mann kann die Tussie auch durch die Scheibe töten.
Schätze das is'n Bug


----------



## TheAS (24. Januar 2005)

moin
Es gibt da was was mich immer noch recht doll interessiert:
Ist zwar kein Quest, aber man kann doch so'n Item finden, welches die zu
erlangenden EXP. erhöht.
Weiß jmd. was die nicht genannten Nebenwirkungen sind?????
Is's ratsam das Ding zu behalten?
Danke, falls es jemand weiß.
as


----------



## ork1234 (24. Januar 2005)

TheAS am 24.01.2005 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> Es gibt da was was mich immer noch recht doll interessiert:
> Ist zwar kein Quest, aber man kann doch so'n Item finden, welches die zu
> erlangenden EXP. erhöht.
> ...



Bist dunoch bei trost? Du willlst das Drumm wegwefen????   ????
Das is einer der geilsten Gegenstände im Game! Immer wenn du ich glaube 3 EP bekommst, gibts einen gratis dazu! Und die Nebenwirkungen? Gar nix!


----------



## TheAS (24. Januar 2005)

ork1234 am 24.01.2005 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> TheAS am 24.01.2005 18:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quatsch!
Ich würds doch niemals Wegwerfen!!!!  
Es steht halt nur dabei, dass's noch andere Effekte haben könnte,
und da es ohne Nebeneffekte ein verdammt geiles Item wäre dachte ich, dass
evtl. was gravierend negatives damit verbunden sein könnte.
Solch gute Items findet man normal net einfach so!!!
Aber wenn nix negatives dran is: *UMSO BESSER*


----------



## Xychopath (26. Januar 2005)

TheAS am 24.01.2005 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> Es gibt da was was mich immer noch recht doll interessiert:
> Ist zwar kein Quest, aber man kann doch so'n Item finden, welches die zu
> erlangenden EXP. erhöht.
> ...



ihr macht mich neugierig, wo gibts das Item? Ich will jetzt keine genaue Beschreibung, nur einen Tip.

Und dann hab ich noch ne Frage:
Wann bekommt man als Tremere eigentlich das Appartement im Gildenhaus?


----------



## TheAS (26. Januar 2005)

Xychopath am 26.01.2005 08:09 schrieb:
			
		

> TheAS am 24.01.2005 18:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Item gibts im Giovanni-Anwesen
(nur lesen, wenn de da schon bist)



Spoiler



unten bei den Zombis in so ner Seitengruft


Das Appartement kreigste vom Oberhaupt der Tremere (name vergessen)
was de ihm sagen musst weiß ich net (bin grad Toreador)


----------



## Autorun (26. Januar 2005)

Kann sein dass es schon jemand erwähnt hat aber ich sags nochmal weil es mich frustet. Das Spiel ist voll VERBUGT  ! ES ist zwar gut aber voller BUGS!!!!! Das geht mir tierisch auf die Nerven! Wie kann man so ein geiles Game rausbringen mit so vielen Bugs?  
Haben die das Spiel nicht getestet oder was??????
Das ist nicht normal, im Spiel sind mehr Bugs drin als in allen Spielen zusammen die ich besitze! Hier stelle ich den Bugsgrad des Spiels visuell da für alle die nicht lesen können ---->  !

MfG


----------



## TheAS (27. Januar 2005)

Autorun am 26.01.2005 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sein dass es schon jemand erwähnt hat aber ich sags nochmal weil es mich frustet. Das Spiel ist voll VERBUGT  ! ES ist zwar gut aber voller BUGS!!!!! Das geht mir tierisch auf die Nerven! Wie kann man so ein geiles Game rausbringen mit so vielen Bugs?
> Haben die das Spiel nicht getestet oder was??????
> Das ist nicht normal, im Spiel sind mehr Bugs drin als in allen Spielen zusammen die ich besitze! Hier stelle ich den Bugsgrad des Spiels visuell da für alle die nicht lesen können ---->  !
> 
> MfG


echt, so schlimm?
mußt  halt viele autosaves ham, um immer laden zu können!
also ich persönlich hat außer 1-2 Bugs am anfang kaum welche.
noch nich ma den bekannten Leopold Bug hat ich.
haste denn den 1. Patch schon drauf?
viele Bugs werden auch schon allein davon behoben, wenn man auf englisch spielt !


----------



## Dimebag (27. Januar 2005)

*MODEL CITIZEN*

In der Mission, wo man in dem Apartment des Models 3 Webcams anbringen soll, kriege ich hinterher immer gesagt, ich wäre entdeckt worden.
Wobei ich als Malkavianer spiele und mich unsichtbar machen kann. Ich werde nur sichtbar, wenn ich Gegenstände manipuliere, aber ich passe eigentlich immer auf, dass man mich dabei nicht sieht. 

Ist das einfach nur schlecht gemacht, so dass man 200% vorsichtig sein muss (z.B. der Boyfriend von der Tussi hat Röntgenblick) oder gibt's da eine bestimmte Vorgehensweise?

mfg


----------



## TheAS (27. Januar 2005)

Dimebag am 27.01.2005 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> *MODEL CITIZEN*
> 
> In der Mission, wo man in dem Apartment des Models 3 Webcams anbringen soll, kriege ich hinterher immer gesagt, ich wäre entdeckt worden.
> Wobei ich als Malkavianer spiele und mich unsichtbar machen kann. Ich werde nur sichtbar, wenn ich Gegenstände manipuliere, aber ich passe eigentlich immer auf, dass man mich dabei nicht sieht.
> ...


soweit ich weiß musst du die _ganze_ Zeit schleichen!
is wohl n kleiner Fehler


----------



## Dimebag (27. Januar 2005)

TheAS am 27.01.2005 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> soweit ich weiß musst du die _ganze_ Zeit schleichen!
> is wohl n kleiner Fehler



Werd ich mal probieren. Dankeschön.

mfg


----------



## Autorun (27. Januar 2005)

MfG  [/quote]
echt, so schlimm?
mußt  halt viele autosaves ham, um immer laden zu können!
also ich persönlich hat außer 1-2 Bugs am anfang kaum welche.
noch nich ma den bekannten Leopold Bug hat ich.
haste denn den 1. Patch schon drauf?
viele Bugs werden auch schon allein davon behoben, wenn man auf englisch spielt !   [/quote]
Patch hab ich schon drauf sind aber immer noch viele Bugs drin. Werden hoffentlich mit dem nächsten Patch beseitigt. Weiss einer von euch ob das stimmt, dass irgendwann noch ein Multiplayer-Patch für das Spiel rauskommen soll fürs Internet? Hab davon mal gelesen, ist aber schon länger her.


----------



## DavidGanzleben (30. Januar 2005)

Komme nicht weiter.
Ich bin in Chinatown und grade im Fu Syndicat (des große Hochhaus)
Dort treff ich auf Mandarin oder so ähnlich und der führt versuchstest mit mir durch. u.A. laserschranken, danach komm ich in einen Raum mit drei rotierenden Kreiseln mit MEssern dran.
er redet dann was in der Art, "mal sehn wieviel Körperteile ein vampir verlieren kann..." die Kreisel drehen sich aber immer nur an der Stelle und es geschieht nichts weiter...


----------



## ork1234 (30. Januar 2005)

DavidGanzleben am 30.01.2005 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Komme nicht weiter.
> Ich bin in Chinatown und grade im Fu Syndicat (des große Hochhaus)
> Dort treff ich auf Mandarin oder so ähnlich und der führt versuchstest mit mir durch. u.A. laserschranken, danach komm ich in einen Raum mit drei rotierenden Kreiseln mit MEssern dran.
> er redet dann was in der Art, "mal sehn wieviel Körperteile ein vampir verlieren kann..." die Kreisel drehen sich aber immer nur an der Stelle und es geschieht nichts weiter...



Ja das ham hier schon mehr Leute gerfragt was man da tun muss (ich auch)
Entweder du nimmst ne Nahkampfwaffe zerstürst die Gittertäbe und danach das Kontrosskästchen an der wand bei allen drei Türen oder du zerschiest das Kontrollkästchen einfach durch die Gittertäbe.


----------



## DavidGanzleben (30. Januar 2005)

thx


----------



## PieZieGayms (30. Januar 2005)

Dimebag am 27.01.2005 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> TheAS am 27.01.2005 17:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich kann bei diesem "kain"verdammten Quest machen was ich will... ich kann ihn nicht lösen.Ich spiele auch mit Malkaviar , habe aber Verdunklung auf 5 . Selbst mit Schleichen auf 9 ( hatte noch 40 punkte aus China-Town übrig) ist es mir nicht möglich unbemerkt vorbeizuschleichen.
Sollte es hier jemanden geben der den Quest geschafft hat ( mit Malkaviar) , bitte ich ihn seine Vorgehensweise genau zu schildern und seine Skilleinteilung zu nennen.

Thx in advance


----------



## Benihana (1. Februar 2005)

bitte helft mir
mein vampir kommt nicht ins glaze, in chinatown, das spiel stürzt in dem lademoment ab, was soll ich nur tun?


----------



## Dimebag (1. Februar 2005)

Benihana am 01.02.2005 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> bitte helft mir
> mein vampir kommt nicht ins glaze, in chinatown, das spiel stürzt in dem lademoment ab, was soll ich nur tun?



Einen vorigen Save ausprobieren.

Patch installieren.

Zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt in das Glaze gehen (z.B. erst was anderes machen)

mfg


----------



## Dimebag (1. Februar 2005)

PieZieGayms am 30.01.2005 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 27.01.2005 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab's geschafft. Ich bin schon im Hotel geschlichen, also bevor ich durch die Apartment-Tür gegangen bin.

Danach immer aufpassen, ob sich der Boyfriend ins Schlafzimmer begibt. Hatte schleichen auf 5 (glaube ich) und Verdunkelung auf 2 oder 3.

mfg


----------



## HerdyGerdy (1. Februar 2005)

hi friends,
es kann sein dass ich was frag was hier scho drin steht aber ich habs nicht gefunden. ->wie gesagt ich find sammerlthreads sch****, aber das könnt ihr im fragen an dir comunity forum nachlesen.
nun was anderes; ich bin in grouts appartement hab auch eigenlich scho alles geschafft ; so paar schlaterrätsel sind ein klack für mich   
aber nachdem man grout 



Spoiler



tot


 aufgefunden hat, brennt ja das ganze haus und man spricht mit so einem typ. nach dem gespräch weiß ich aber nicht wo ich hin muss; ich will ja nur noch raus aber wo ist der ausgang???
da wo ich ursprünglich reikam sin ja flammen??
also bitte helft mir 

besten dank im voraus!
mfg
Herdy


----------



## TheAS (1. Februar 2005)

HerdyGerdy am 01.02.2005 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> hi friends,
> es kann sein dass ich was frag was hier scho drin steht aber ich habs nicht gefunden. ->wie gesagt ich find sammerlthreads sch****, aber das könnt ihr im fragen an dir comunity forum nachlesen.
> nun was anderes; ich bin in grouts appartement hab auch eigenlich scho alles geschafft ; so paar schlaterrätsel sind ein klack für mich
> aber nachdem man grout
> ...


einfach dahin laufen, wo keine Flammen sind  
du musst glaub ich nur von diesem Balkon oder so runter springen,


Spoiler



und dann weisen dir schon 'n paar 'Kumpels' den weg


So kann ich mich zumindest daran erinnern.


----------



## JackforMe (18. Februar 2005)

tach,
wo gibts das video von imalia ?


----------



## Sozialdrama (19. Februar 2005)

ist es möglich, ash aus der zelle in der leopoldsgesellschaft zu befreien, ohne das man schlösser knacken 10 hat   

danke im vorraus für antworten


----------



## March20 (19. Februar 2005)

Sozialdrama am 19.02.2005 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ist es möglich, ash aus der zelle in der leopoldsgesellschaft zu befreien, ohne das man schlösser knacken 10 hat
> 
> danke im vorraus für antworten




irgendeine wache in der höhle mit dem boot hat den schlüssel für die zelle.

müßte eine der hinteren wachen sein


----------



## Dimebag (24. Februar 2005)

*Wo zum Teufel bekommt man diese SWAT-artige Rüstung, also die kugelsichere Weste etc?*

Laut einer Lösung, die ich gelesen habe, gibt einem die Ghoulin diese Rüstung, ich habe sie nie bekommen.   

mfg


----------



## Zeitkind (24. Februar 2005)

Dimebag am 24.02.2005 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wo zum Teufel bekommt man diese SWAT-artige Rüstung, also die kugelsichere Weste etc?*
> mfg



Einfach nach der Leopold Gesellschaft zuallererst zu Heather gehen, die gibt dir dann normalerweise die Rüstung, wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere ...


----------



## Dimebag (25. Februar 2005)

Zeitkind am 24.02.2005 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 24.02.2005 19:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, dann hab ich's verkackt.

Danke!

mfg


----------



## culthero (15. März 2005)

Zeitkind am 24.02.2005 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach nach der Leopold Gesellschaft zuallererst zu Heather gehen, die gibt dir dann normalerweise die Rüstung, wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere ...



hmm, bei dem leopold-quest bin ich noch gar nicht, hab aber bei der guten heather schon die option, sie in die wüste zu schicken (und dafür 'nen menschlichkeitspunkt zu kassieren). ich bin jetzt im hauptquest soweit, daß ich in's museum gehen soll. wenn ich die heather später noch brauche, kann ich sie dann jetzt erstmal behalten, und später noch wegschicken, oder kann ich jetzt solange nicht mit ihr reden?


----------



## March20 (15. März 2005)

du kannst sie ruhig noch behalten.

sie ist nett und hat immer mal wieder ein geschenk für dich bereit.

kannst später noch sagen das sie gehen soll


----------



## EyeofHorus (22. März 2005)

ich hätte mal ne frage.wie und wann findet man die tussi mit dem cowboyhut,die hinten auf der Verpackung drauf ist.die scheint ja im confessions zu stehen,aber ich hab das spiel scho 2x durchgezockt(mit tremere und nossi) und bin auch immer wieder ins confessions rein,hab die aber nie gefunden


----------



## ork1234 (22. März 2005)

EyeofHorus am 22.03.2005 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte mal ne frage.wie und wann findet man die tussi mit dem cowboyhut,die hinten auf der Verpackung drauf ist.die scheint ja im confessions zu stehen,aber ich hab das spiel scho 2x durchgezockt(mit tremere und nossi) und bin auch immer wieder ins confessions rein,hab die aber nie gefunden




Die findet man *nie*! Und da Troika seine Pfoten geschlossen hat wird man sie auch nicht in nem Addon. Die wurde geschnitten. Sieht aber so aus, als hätte sie irgend eine Quest bei der man eine Perle beschaffen sollte :-o .


----------



## AnotherDarkLord (25. März 2005)

Hey.
Spiel mal wieder Vampire 2 und...
Ich sitze jetzt ganz am Anfang (und wenn ich ganz am Anfang sage, meine ich auch ganz am Anfang) fest.
Nämlich beim Tutorial (*Schandeübermichergehenlasse*)
Jack sagt, ich soll nen Key finden, damit die eine Tür aufgeht. Na gut, suche, finde keinen Key, nur das Passwort "chopshop". Also rein in den PC, safe Modus, Passwort eingeben, entriegeln... nix passiert.
Bitte sagt mir das ist ein Bug und ich nicht zu dämlich fürs Tutorial bin!


----------



## AnotherDarkLord (25. März 2005)

Weiß denn keiner was oder ist die Frage so lächerlich    ?


----------



## TheAS (25. März 2005)

AnotherDarkLord am 25.03.2005 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß denn keiner was oder ist die Frage so lächerlich    ?


Nein, das ist kein Bug.
Ich glaube ws gab nen Key der in der einen Schublade liegt, oder so ähnlich.
Sollte aber wirklich kein Problem sein!
as


----------



## DasKleineViech (26. März 2005)

Der Schlüssel ist im Safe neben dem PC.

Wenn du "Benutzen" (also die Taste zum öffnen des Safes) auf ENTER hast, schliesst sich das 
istding aber, bevor du ihn rausnehmen kannst. Änder in dem Fall die Tastaturbelegung.


----------



## AnotherDarkLord (26. März 2005)

Uha, danke, mich hat das Safetüren entriegeln so verwundert, hatte mir gedacht das müsste gleich für die Tür gelten, also bin ich von nem Bug ausgegangen. Hab beim 1. Anlauf, wie ichs Tutorial übersprungen habe, unzählige gehabt, trotz Patch...


----------



## TheAS (31. März 2005)

Hallo, hab ma ne Frage.
Und zwar bin ich dabei in Chinatown das letzte Nosferatu Netzwerk in gang zu bringen, aber woher bekomm ich das Passwort für die "net security" ??
Mein Hacking skill ist zu niedrig, und Infos find ich keine.
Man findet ja jede menge Infos auf den anderen Rechnern (shinto's Name rückwerts und so), aber die gelten ja für das Entriegeln der Safetür, was aber auch so kein Problem war.
Also: Weiß jmd. von euch, wie ich an das Passwort komme, oder gibt es keine Möglichkeit daran zu gelangen (kann ich mir nicht vorstellen)
Danke, as


----------



## March20 (31. März 2005)

TheAS am 31.03.2005 01:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hab ma ne Frage.
> Und zwar bin ich dabei in Chinatown das letzte Nosferatu Netzwerk in gang zu bringen, aber woher bekomm ich das Passwort für die "net security" ??
> Mein Hacking skill ist zu niedrig, und Infos find ich keine.
> Man findet ja jede menge Infos auf den anderen Rechnern (shinto's Name rückwerts und so), aber die gelten ja für das Entriegeln der Safetür, was aber auch so kein Problem war.
> ...




es gibt ne möglichkeit. Einfach den Hack-Skill hochtreiben. Leider weiß ich sonst nix.

aber ich könnte dir sagen dass das Passwort 



Spoiler



nirvana


 lautet, wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre


----------



## TheAS (31. März 2005)

March20 am 31.03.2005 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt ne möglichkeit. Einfach den Hack-Skill hochtreiben. Leider weiß ich sonst nix.
> 
> aber ich könnte dir sagen dass das Passwort
> 
> ...


Ja, danke.
Hab jetzt einfach ma das Passwort genommen, hat keine Lust mehr zu suchen.
Es wundert mich nur trotzdem, dass ich nirgendwo etwas über 



Spoiler



nirvana


 gefunden habe.
Ich hase es zwar eingentlich, wenn ich Lösungen nicht selber finde, aber in diesem Fall war deine Hilfe ganz willkommen.
Danke also, 
as


----------



## Charly23 (20. Juli 2005)

*Anmerkung*



			
				Mondblut am 18.11.2004 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> So.. da nun  das Game endlich das Tageslicht erblickt hat, moechte ich hier mal einen kleinen Sammelthread fuer die ganzen Questprobleme eroeffnen.
> 
> Ich fang auch gleich mal an:
> 
> Ich bin in der Quest, in der man in der Gallerie Noir mti einem Messer die Bilder zerstoeren soll. Aber wie komm ich rein? Der WAchmann geht zwar mal eben aus der Seitenasse, aber da gibts nicht wirklich ne Stelle, an der man weiterkommt. Weisst jmd. Rat?



ist zwar "ein wenig" spät, aber nichtsdestoweniger relevant für zukünftige "Spiele-Quest-Probleme-Sammelthreads": Es ist meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll die einzelnen Problemlösungsanleitungen mit dementsprechenden aussagekräftigen Überschriften zu betiteln. So hat auch die "Nachwelt"  (also all jene, die nicht bei der Entwicklung des Threads dabeiwaren und von Anfang an mitgelesen haben) die Chance von den Lösungen zu profitieren ohne dabei viel Zeit beim durchackern von mehreren hundert Posts zu vergeuden.


----------



## IdontHeal (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo ihr Lieben...

Wenn es die Frage schon gibt und ich es nur nicht gefunden habe... Sorry!

Nach vielen, vielen Jahren daddel ich mal wieder Bloodlines und habe ein Problem. Ich bin dabei grad die Nossis in der Kanalisation zu suchen und weiss auch, dass ich nach dem Viech, welches aus 3 verpappten Körpern besteht oben in den Lüftungsschacht muss... Dafür muss ich die Fässer stapeln... Tja, sowet zu gut.... Würde nicht alles und jeder gerade durch die Fässer glitchen... Ich kann sie weder stapeln noch draufspringen.

Jemand nen Tipp bzgl. Fix?


----------

